# Jiayu G3 Root



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## pinibo (Nov 9, 2012)

luznykolo said:


> Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



Not yet. Today I will receive my new Jiayu G3 ... and I would like to root it. So very interested to learn about it.


----------



## xjarl (Nov 9, 2012)

G3 is easy to root. I did root many G3 last week.

Sent from my Honor U8860 using xda-developers app


----------



## pinibo (Nov 9, 2012)

xjarl said:


> G3 is easy to root. I did root many G3 last week.
> 
> Sent from my Honor U8860 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you provide the link to the guideline you used?
Is it http://techideki.com/how-to-root-jiayu-g3-working-recovery-mode/ ... or the link mentioned above?


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

xjarl said:


> G3 is easy to root. I did root many G3 last week.
> 
> Sent from my Honor U8860 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah sure bro but it will be my first smartphone and I can't copy from any device because i don't have it 

I have problem. All look fine but have to messages:

"remote object 'system app/Back-Restor.apk does not exist"
"remote object 'system/bin/ric' does not exist 

After that my phone reboot and have a screen:

Full restore

a full restore of all data from a connected
desktop computer has been requested. Do
you want allow this to happen?

If you did not request the restore yourself, do
not allow the operation to proceed. This will
replace any data currently on the device!

Please enter your device encryption 
password below

______________________________

If the restore data is encrypted, please enter 
the password below

_______________________________

I have to install some backup .apk to my Jiayu G3 phone?


----------



## pinibo (Nov 10, 2012)

I tried to root my Jiayu G3. I tested whether all drivers were installed correctly.
The situation where I have no battery on the Jiayu G3 and plugged in into the USB port is a problem

Driver is mising for MT65xx preloader ... any clue where this driver can be found?


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 11, 2012)

pinibo said:


> I tried to root my Jiayu G3. I tested whether all drivers were installed correctly.
> The situation where I have no battery on the Jiayu G3 and plugged in into the USB port is a problem
> 
> Driver is mising for MT65xx preloader ... any clue where this driver can be found?

Click to collapse



can send me files of your drives because i have code 10 error


----------



## pinibo (Nov 11, 2012)

luznykolo said:


> can send me files of your drives because i have code 10 error

Click to collapse



The drivers you can download via the program pdanet:
http://junefabrics.com/android/download.php
When the program asks to replace some existing drivers, you should do that.

Here you can find the flashtool and recovery.img:
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=65391&uk=537002687


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks but what about Mediatek da USB VCOM? I have code 10 after installing. 
Smart Phone Flash Tool will be work properly?

All drivers installed correctly but i have message from sp flash tool

SP FLASH TOOL ERROR: (8100)

[Android USB] Can not find USB port!

something different now: New message

Brom error: S_FT_NEED_DOWNLOAD_ALL_FAIL (4050)
Need download all images!


----------



## pinibo (Nov 11, 2012)

luznykolo said:


> Thanks but what about Mediatek da USB VCOM? I have code 10 after installing.
> Smart Phone Flash Tool will be work properly?
> 
> All drivers installed correctly but i have message from sp flash tool
> ...

Click to collapse



I just was successful in installing the driver for MT65xx Preloader (had to manually install it during  the flashing exclamation mark).
When I now connect the phone without battery, I have no more exclamation marks.

Now, when I start the flash tool and connect my device without battery I get every time a different error and a window that pops-up with some (vague) explanation. Also the bottom bar of the flash tool becomes red.

It does not look good to me and I have to dive into more details to see what I should do.
In the device manager I do not have further exlamation marks ....to be continued.

So, it seems I am now on the same level as you are.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats right.

I think that this error means that we have to mark all files on the list but we don't have these files on the computer. I read some hint on similar tutorial (with only recovery checked on the list)

"Please note that, even though it isn't mandatory to select it on the list of images to flash, preloader file must be present in the same folder as the other partition(s) that you want to flash, or else phone will not be able to enter into download mode."


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 11, 2012)

xjarl said:


> G3 is easy to root. I did root many G3 last week.
> 
> Sent from my Honor U8860 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you send us the mentioned files to root jiayu g3?


----------



## poweronat (Nov 14, 2012)

luznykolo said:


> Can you send us the mentioned files to root jiayu g3?

Click to collapse



Preamble: DO A BACKUP OF boot.img and recovery.img BEFORE MODIFYING ANYTHING!
-if you are not familar with SP Flash Tool, please google for a full guide regarding this theme: "How to Root JiaYu G3 + working Recovery mode"

the easyest way to install the needed drivers ist to install the app pdanet: h t t p:// junefabrics.com/android/
if some drivers are missing you can find also drivers in the zip files

I attached 2 zip files.
1.) use the files in root.zip with SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00 to flash patched root and recovery with working cwm (english language, searched a while for that)

2.) file root.zip is meant for rooting with cwm (use only if flashing files from 1. does not the complete job)

hint: I struggled a bit on connecting the pone: press power and volume up and plug USB in was only working with attached battery
cheers and sorry for my bad english....


----------



## m1112 (Nov 15, 2012)

hi, do you know how to upload to phone another language (czech language)? or link to another custom rom. I fail to find anything. Thanks a lot


----------



## dbfranz (Nov 15, 2012)

poweronat said:


> Preamble: DO A BACKUP OF boot.img and recovery.img BEFORE MODIFYING ANYTHING!
> -if you are not familar with SP Flash Tool, please google for a full guide regarding this theme: "How to Root JiaYu G3 + working Recovery mode"
> 
> the easyest way to install the needed drivers ist to install the app pdanet: h t t p:// junefabrics.com/android/
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you poweronat.
Just one question: if there is something goes wrong, how can I restore previous situation?

Thanks


----------



## poweronat (Nov 15, 2012)

Please google for "How to Root JiaYu G3 + working Recovery mode"
to get a full description of backing up boot.img and recovery.img

if youve done this right you should have a backup of your boot and recovery partitions which can be stored back if a fault occours.

the partitions should be the following (please re-check with your device):
boot: F88000 - 1588000 = length of 600000
recovery: 1588000 - 1B88000 = length of 600000

good luck


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 15, 2012)

poweronat said:


> Please google for "How to Root JiaYu G3 + working Recovery mode"
> to get a full description of backing up boot.img and recovery.img
> 
> if youve done this right you should have a backup of your boot and recovery partitions which can be stored back if a fault occours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Where i can check this?

Spflash Tool not working for me. I've installed pda drivers. Driver successfuly installed but when i click download connect the phone without battery. Then i put the battery nothing happens. I the bottom bar i have: EMMC | Searching and nothing happens.

I've tried one more. Now i have "BROM Error" and next try "USB Cable not connected

Should i have clean sd card or something?


----------



## poweronat (Nov 16, 2012)

did you laod MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt before trying to flash boot and recovery?

also it is recommended to DO A BACKUP BEFORE FLASHING


----------



## elessartk (Nov 16, 2012)

I receive access vaolation error when i try to start SP flash tool
i really need help


----------



## poweronat (Nov 16, 2012)

aha, dont know this, sorry.
ive done this with windowx XP phps you do have another machine to test this on


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## thierry34 (Nov 16, 2012)

hi everybody.
i receive my g3 , i root it .... ok

i want to go to ingineer mode but the *#*#3646633#*#* doesn't work !!! 
someone know how to enter in this mode ? 

thanks


----------



## poweronat (Nov 17, 2012)

thierry34 said:


> hi everybody.
> i receive my g3 , i root it .... ok
> 
> i want to go to ingineer mode but the *#*#3646633#*#* doesn't work !!!
> ...

Click to collapse



just look in market for "Mobileuncle Tools" - here you can launch engineer mode.
also you can play around with *#59# for some tests (mostly in chinese (  ) - one nice thing is a lcd-test to check for dead pixels
android test menu: *#*#info#*#*


----------



## thierry34 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks i try this


----------



## naymerich (Nov 20, 2012)

luznykolo said:


> Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



Yep! it worked fine to me


----------



## surreal64 (Nov 20, 2012)

good evening
all ok as regards the root, but for cwmod?
Does anyone have ideas or know how to do?

thanks

Sorry for my English


----------



## Henxu (Nov 20, 2012)

Any idea of how to Install CWM after being root? doesn't let me to. 

Another things is that internal storage = 2.5Gb , thus, no internal storage as such as for example, on a Galaxy S2, do this means you have to use a micro sd card¿?
Because sdcard2 seems not to be mounted (or exist).


----------



## conteabba (Nov 23, 2012)

poweronat said:


> Preamble: DO A BACKUP OF boot.img and recovery.img BEFORE MODIFYING ANYTHING!
> -if you are not familar with SP Flash Tool, please google for a full guide regarding this theme: "How to Root JiaYu G3 + working Recovery mode"
> 
> the easyest way to install the needed drivers ist to install the app pdanet: h t t p:// junefabrics.com/android/
> ...

Click to collapse



works great   installed ENGLISH CWM recovery and gained root access.
thanks.


----------



## mf01mf01 (Nov 23, 2012)

poweronat said:


> Preamble: DO A BACKUP OF boot.img and recovery.img BEFORE MODIFYING ANYTHING!
> -if you are not familar with SP Flash Tool, please google for a full guide regarding this theme: "How to Root JiaYu G3 + working Recovery mode"
> 
> the easyest way to install the needed drivers ist to install the app pdanet: h t t p:// junefabrics.com/android/
> ...

Click to collapse



This method works well at ETOTALK MOD ROM? This ROM have been root, but don't have cwm.


----------



## poweronat (Nov 26, 2012)

this method replaces boot and recovery, so if this etotalk mod rom (dont know it -- link??) is built on an officion jiayu release it should do the trick.
afterwards, if it does not work you can put back your backup without hassle as long as you dont touch preloader


----------



## -ION- (Nov 26, 2012)

*Stock recovery.img*

Can somebody post the stock recovery.img for me? Mine has been corrupted.

It would be highly appreciated!


----------



## conteabba (Nov 27, 2012)

mf01mf01 said:


> This method works well at ETOTALK MOD ROM? This ROM have been root, but don't have cwm.

Click to collapse



Any comment about this rom?


----------



## mf01mf01 (Nov 27, 2012)

conteabba said:


> Any comment about this rom?

Click to collapse



Etotalk MOD ROM


----------



## surreal64 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Jiayu G3 ROM MOD*

good evening
made the root and cwm with the steps everything is ok
Now for any ROM MOD:laugh:, or improved think you can find?

Thanks for everything

Sorry for my English


----------



## gaizkaxda (Nov 27, 2012)

*Bin4ry root metod*

Hello i root my device with Bin4ry root method. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Root process was successful but i can't enter recovery with volume up +power. Robot appears but not the recovery menu.

Have you try this? S P Tool method is risky for me and i need some more experiences from users for doing that.

Regards


----------



## jman0 (Nov 28, 2012)

gaizkaxda said:


> Hello i root my device with Bin4ry root method. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
> 
> Root process was successful but i can't enter recovery with volume up +power. Robot appears but not the recovery menu.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When the robot appears, you have to press a key to enter the recovery menu. I think it's the menu key, but it could also be the home key.


----------



## gaizkaxda (Nov 28, 2012)

jman0 said:


> When the robot appears, you have to press a key to enter the recovery menu. I think it's the menu key, but it could also be the home key.

Click to collapse



Thank you jman0 but already press home, menu, all keys but no menu appears. I'm not alone and i think i have stock recover.img corrupted or something else. 

Can some one post stock recovery partition and flashing procedure? This morning i update G3 with official ROM with no problems buy if it fails i don't have recover option available.


----------



## muthax (Nov 30, 2012)

gaizkaxda said:


> Thank you jman0 but already press home, menu, all keys but no menu appears. I'm not alone and i think i have stock recover.img corrupted or something else.
> 
> Can some one post stock recovery partition and flashing procedure? This morning i update G3 with official ROM with no problems buy if it fails i don't have recover option available.

Click to collapse



You will need to flash a recovery, the easiest way is using this application:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...wsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tb2JpbGV1bmNsZS50b29sYm94Il0.

then you copy to the root of your SD the recovery image you want to install, choose (in the app) the option "Upgrade Recovery" and select the image you copied and it will install it for you.

You can use the recovery.img from any ROM but I suggest using the one inside the LewaOS ROM


----------



## freedado (Dec 1, 2012)

poweronat said:


> Preamble: DO A BACKUP OF boot.img and recovery.img BEFORE MODIFYING ANYTHING!
> -if you are not familar with SP Flash Tool, please google for a full guide regarding this theme: "How to Root JiaYu G3 + working Recovery mode"
> 
> the easyest way to install the needed drivers ist to install the app pdanet: h t t p:// junefabrics.com/android/
> ...

Click to collapse



How to make a back up  of boot.img and recovery.img before modifying anything?
SP Flash Tool gives me en error when I use the files in root.zip. When I upload all files and click download I get a warning:
"Not all images are correctly loaded, which may cause boot up issue! Do you still want to go on downloading anyway?"
When I click yes SP Flash tools standing and nothing happens.
OS is Windows 7 64-bit, drivers are downloaded via PdNet
MT6575 USB Driver are not built because they do not know how to install them correctly. When I click on .exe file nothing happens. If I go from device manager and update does not offer me the option to install.


----------



## kyan31 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Help*

Could someone retype the instructions a little clearer as it is hard for me to understand. I'm not sure what files I flash using the tool. I just want CWM and root. Also, how do I backup/restore the boot.img?

The help will be much appreciated :good:


----------



## CLB-NL (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm busy with installing ClockWorkMod recovery, but I'm at the last steps and I have tried everything...

All the drivers are installed, the flashtool is installed, everything works fine, but it isn't going 100% perfect...
I'm with the last step when connecting my phone while pushing 'volume+' and the status turns red and 100%...

But it's not going blue / 100% / green statusupdate with 'ok' 

Anybody any ideas?

I am rooted (with the bin4ry method) maybe that's it? That I am rooted before installing the CWM? How can I unroot my JiaYu G3?


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## poweronat (Dec 4, 2012)

CLB-NL said:


> But it's not going blue / 100% / green statusupdate with 'ok'
> 
> Anybody any ideas?

Click to collapse



try to flash with inserted batttery:
1.) remove battery and USB
2.) insert battery
3.) start flashing
4.) press and hold volUP and plug in USB


----------



## yihongyuelan (Dec 4, 2012)

*The G3 has a good price*

I searched this device.It provides a good price.Use the MobileUncle([email protected]@cn) change the @ to .


----------



## tosstasny (Dec 5, 2012)

yihongyuelan said:


> I searched this device.It provides a good price.Use the MobileUncle([email protected]@cn) change the @ to .

Click to collapse



Has anyone a custom kernel for the G3 - with OC and UV-Option - and DeepSleep.....


----------



## conteabba (Dec 6, 2012)

mf01mf01 said:


> Etotalk MOD ROM

Click to collapse



Thanks.. i know ETOTALK website and i know that he release a mod rom.. what i don't know is if this rom has any improvement in usability from the stock. (long press volume button customisation??)

 So, what about this rom?


----------



## conteabba (Dec 6, 2012)

-ION- said:


> Can somebody post the stock recovery.img for me? Mine has been corrupted.
> 
> It would be highly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Inside the stock update.zip you can find stock recovery.img

Is possible to install the recovery.img using Mobileuncle tool, just put the file in the ROOT of your SD card and then choose update recovery into Mobileuncle apk


----------



## cyrux75 (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone tested new official ROM, it is seems to be already rooted
http :// pan.baidu .com/share/link?shareid=114979&uk=839171988


----------



## FrankieADZ (Dec 12, 2012)

cyrux75 said:


> Someone tested new official ROM, it is seems to be already rooted
> http :// pan.baidu .com/share/link?shareid=114979&uk=839171988

Click to collapse



how do you update to this new ROM?


----------



## cyrux75 (Dec 12, 2012)

via CWM


----------



## FrankieADZ (Dec 12, 2012)

cyrux75 said:


> via CWM

Click to collapse



ah ok, thanks for that; was wondering as the Phone has an update system app doesnt it and was thinking you could use that couldnt you?


----------



## putbinoot (Dec 13, 2012)

*Recovery Gone Bad*

Hi all, I have flashed cwm english 5.5.0.4 and a chinese 6. something onto my G3 using sp flash tool but on both occasions I can only access recovery once after that, if i reboot phone then close it down and try to boot into recovery again android is on his arse. It's as if sp flash is putting the recovery into cache like Mobileuncle does (at least thats what I have read) . So has anybody here managed to access the recovery more than once after flashing it and if yes would you mind linking to the recovery image you used and saying what version of cwm it is you are running.

thanks.


----------



## adit9989 (Dec 17, 2012)

putbinoot said:


> Hi all, I have flashed cwm english 5.5.0.4 and a chinese 6. something onto my G3 using sp flash tool but on both occasions I can only access recovery once after that, if i reboot phone then close it down and try to boot into recovery again android is on his arse. It's as if sp flash is putting the recovery into cache like Mobileuncle does (at least thats what I have read) . So has anybody here managed to access the recovery more than once after flashing it and if yes would you mind linking to the recovery image you used and saying what version of cwm it is you are running.
> 
> thanks.

Click to collapse



Had the same problem.Found solution on another forum. Use ES file explorer (or any other file manager) and make sure you set the writable flag for the FS.
Go in /system find the file recovery-from-boot.p and rename it (just in case) for example as recovery-from-boot.p.bak, if you ever needs it.
Use now MobileUncle and set your recovery (I'm using now the Lewa one from Lewa package, is in fact TWRP). I used before CWM (English one).

I upgraded to latest official ROM (G3 20121129-082828)). Improves a lot battery life in Idle mode. There are a few custom ROMs including a Lewa (be carefull default is in Chinese be sure you know how to go to language settings in it). With the standard ROM is easy, it's pretty standard Android.
For root I used the 4Bin method each time , it works.

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




Henxu said:


> Any idea of how to Install CWM after being root? doesn't let me to.
> 
> Another things is that internal storage = 2.5Gb , thus, no internal storage as such as for example, on a Galaxy S2, do this means you have to use a micro sd card¿?
> Because sdcard2 seems not to be mounted (or exist).

Click to collapse



Yes, use a microsd card. The internal space is ok for apks but you don't want anything else there, anyway. I use a 64GB microsd, works great (let the phone to format it as FAT32 it will do it or format it in Windows using third party utilities). exFAT (standard for SDXC) will not work. 

Of course smaller cards work also 

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

A few tips:

- You can change the USB mode from mass storage.It's not in the menu but when you plug a USB cable connected to a computer you get a notification. Click it and you will get into USB modes menu.

- The phone has the option to be turned off and back on as specific times. (Has hardware and software support for this). It works well use it at night if you don't need you phone on and your battery will stay fully charged.

-For Enginerring Menu or replacing Recovery use MobileUncle Tools (downloadable in Google Play).

-The Official ROMs will not load unmodified via CWM (English at least).Did not try via Lewa recovery (yet) as I am already on the latest ROM. It is possible to modify the update file however (after any release will be modified ROMs , search in other forums as there is very little interest for Chinese phones here in XDA.).


----------



## Smadan (Dec 18, 2012)

*Instructions to update new software update*



cyrux75 said:


> via CWM

Click to collapse



Will you please provide/point to instructions to update to latest android update released by Jiayu?
I am new to android world.


----------



## cyrux75 (Dec 18, 2012)

Smadan said:


> Will you please provide/point to instructions to update to latest android update released by Jiayu?
> I am new to android world.

Click to collapse



1. CWM installation as per previous posts.
2. Copy new firmware .zip file on SD card
3. Power off the phone and insert SD card
4. Press volume-up+power buttons to start in recovery mode; new firmware will be flashed automatically.

That's all!


----------



## Smadan (Dec 19, 2012)

cyrux75 said:


> 1. CWM installation as per previous posts.
> 2. Copy new firmware .zip file on SD card
> 3. Power off the phone and insert SD card
> 4. Press volume-up+power buttons to start in recovery mode; new firmware will be flashed automatically.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response.

I tried to search the thread, but could not figured how do the CWM installation.

I have Jiayu G3 without rooting as received from the factory. If you can provide step by step instructions, it would be useful.


----------



## cyrux75 (Dec 19, 2012)

pinibo said:


> Can you provide the link to the guideline you used?
> Is it http://techideki.com/how-to-root-jiayu-g3-working-recovery-mode/ ... or the link mentioned above?

Click to collapse



Follow the above mentioned link for a complete "recovery+root" procedure


----------



## hillvieira (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought my g3 and arrived today.
I want to install the update-G3 20121129-082828
I read the whole topic and I could not understand very well.
can anyone teach me how do I install this update?


----------



## Smadan (Dec 20, 2012)

cyrux75 said:


> Follow the above mentioned link for a complete "recovery+root" procedure

Click to collapse



Yep, I have this link, I can do that. But the question is whther the instructions at the link are for CWM?


----------



## cyrux75 (Dec 20, 2012)

Smadan said:


> Yep, I have this link, I can do that. But the question is whther the instructions at the link are for CWM?

Click to collapse



you should upload recovery.img, it includes CWM


----------



## putbinoot (Dec 20, 2012)

adit9989 said:


> Had the same problem.Found solution on another forum. Use ES file explorer (or any other file manager) and make sure you set the writable flag for the FS.
> Go in /system find the file recovery-from-boot.p and rename it (just in case) for example as recovery-from-boot.p.bak, if you ever needs it.
> Use now MobileUncle and set your recovery (I'm using now the Lewa one from Lewa package, is in fact TWRP). I used before CWM (English one).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, found the recovery-from-boot info a few days ago and fixed the failed recovery install along with the upgrade and the ICS spellcheck fix.

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




hillvieira said:


> I bought my g3 and arrived today.
> I want to install the update-G3 20121129-082828
> I read the whole topic and I could not understand very well.
> can anyone teach me how do I install this update?

Click to collapse



Download this zip file http://dl.dropbox.com/u/49172963/g3/G3-20121129-082828.zip and extract it to a folder there are 4 items inside, update.zip, a pdf document, database folder and AAAB3 folder copy the update.zip file over to your phone and place in the root of your sdcard. On your phone in the app drawer look for Update System app click on it and it will find update and ask if you want to install click yes and you will have the latest update.

Good idea to do a back up first, you will have to root phone first to do the backup if you have not already.

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




Smadan said:


> Yep, I have this link, I can do that. But the question is whther the instructions at the link are for CWM?

Click to collapse



If I remember this is a Chinese version of cwm although I have had that many files I could be wrong, my mind playing tricks. So I will link to the files i used which is an english version of cwm and all the files you will need to root. I have used that method described in the link and others but this is the easier way.

Install pdanet on pc and connect phone in debugging mode when it ask's, selecting "other" and it will install phone drivers.

Root phone using Bin4ry script.

Install mobileuncle MTK tools from market.

turn off debugging mode connect phone to pc and copy file recovery_cmw5.5.0.4_ENG.img to root of sdcard and leave it there.

start mobileuncle select update recovery and it should show you recovery_cmw5.5.0.4_ENG.img along with other recovery versions, select recovery_cmw5.5.0.4_ENG.img and then yes and boot to recovery, once in recovery do a backup and copy to pc.

Then if you want you can install the official update but you will have to re root but that's no big problem then rename file boot-from-recovery.p. system\boot-from-recovery.p to system\boot-from-recovery.p.bak if you want the cwm install to be permanent.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xrb8c0pd0d9xhag/utQJgR3ErX


----------



## hillvieira (Dec 20, 2012)

thank u
I managed to update the firmware.
My phone is with android 4.0.4
how do I update the android? I want to put the android 4.1 above
is there any other update that I need to do?


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## putbinoot (Dec 21, 2012)

hillvieira said:


> thank u
> I managed to update the firmware.
> My phone is with android 4.0.4
> how do I update the android? I want to put the android 4.1 above
> is there any other update that I need to do?

Click to collapse



Official 4.1 update not out yet.


----------



## tosstasny (Dec 23, 2012)

putbinoot said:


> Official 4.1 update not out yet.

Click to collapse



there is an 4.12 "official" update out yet... I´ve tried it, but it´s the 4.12 from UMI X1, and it has a lot of bugs... while trying it for about 60 minutes, the phone always reboots... now I´m back on 4.04


----------



## luckysession (Dec 23, 2012)

tosstasny said:


> there is an 4.12 "official" update out yet... I´ve tried it, but it´s the 4.12 from UMI X1, and it has a lot of bugs... while trying it for about 60 minutes, the phone always reboots... now I´m back on 4.04

Click to collapse




Did you mean  the CWM-image vor another one?

Please post link where to download.

In case of reboot, do you clear cache/wipe?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## putbinoot (Dec 23, 2012)

luckysession said:


> Did you mean  the CWM-image vor another one?
> 
> Please post link where to download.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 it could be this one which looks like it's sp flash installed.
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-2/


----------



## DroidOFr (Dec 24, 2012)

Step 1: Root the G3

1) Connect your g3 activating USB debugging mode
2) Run the runme.bat in any case the file that ends is .bat : P
3) select option 1 and leave work
your G3 will reboot  is normal

Or else follow this video:

Rooting the G3 can easily through these packaged: Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v15.zip


By following this video for example:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmVAQJnW10g[/media]


Check that you are in as root and SuperSu is installed, if not install it from the market

Step 2: Install a English recovery 

1) Install MobileUncle Tools  avaialble on market
2) Download: recovery_cwm5.5.0.4_ENG.img and put in the root of SD carrd
2) Open MobileUncle Tools 
3) Click on update Recovery
4) Choose the recovery_cwm5.5.0.4_ENG.img and follow the instructions
5) And now you have a english recovery !


Step 2: Install JB 4.1.2

1) Download: JB G3 06/01/2013,  put it in the root of the sd
2) Reboot into recovery (turn off your phone, and volume+power off or open mobileuncle tools and click on reboot into recovery mode)
3) Into recovery choose Install any zip from sdcard and choose the zip
4) leave work
5) There you are in JB 4.1.2 but in Chinese, do not panic, go to setting and then input languages ​​and choose your language
6) Do the same step from 1 to 4 for the: GAPPS


Step 3: Install the Lewa Touch Recovery 

1) Open MobileUncle Tools 
2) Download: recovery.img and put it in the root of the sd
3) Choose update Recovery
4) Choose recovery.img and follow the instructions
5) And now you have a very nice touch recovery, brand new, cute







Here I hope this is explained and it was not too hard and sorry for my bad english :s

Tutorial Root+Recovery+JB On G3 - Frandroid - DroidO


----------



## adit9989 (Dec 24, 2012)

DroidOFr said:


> Step 1: Root the G3
> 
> 1) Connect your g3 activating USB debugging mode
> 2) Run the runme.bat in any case the file that ends is .bat : P
> ...

Click to collapse



Good tutorial, the only note is that this is NOT an official JB release, so install the image at your own risk.Make sure you have a backup and can go back to 4.0.4 , probably you will want to go back after playing a little bit with this( except if you are OK with the phone crashing and resetting a few times a day). Jiayu is working on JB I expect a release in 1-2 months.


----------



## DroidOFr (Dec 24, 2012)

After a week no crash and resetting


----------



## ubelai (Dec 25, 2012)

DroidOFr said:


> After a week no crash and resetting

Click to collapse



I installed this rom last night: needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-2/
seeing as it mentioned a battery fix from a former 4.1.2 G3 ROM (which I assume could be relative to the one you posted).

Although about the battery life, I'm still unsure as of yet. Before this ROM I was running the latest LeWa (21.12.12) and that had it all great, but the UI seemed pretty slow in comparison to the stock rom. 
The current 4.1.2 rom I'm using feels pretty smooth all round which is awesome, but there seems to be less customization options at the moment. Excuse me as I'm still quite new to Android too, but getting into it 

Will keep you all posted on how the needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-2/ROM ends up going 
Merry Christmas all by the way!

Edit: 
I've noticed that the camera doesn't seem up to scratch with this Rom, noting that the max image quality setting is 5MP?


----------



## surreal64 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Led Notify*

Hello

LED Notify not working for me :crying:
Installated ver jb 4.1.2

Tanks for help


----------



## cha_indian (Dec 26, 2012)

Guys, i am looking to root my phone and updating to a ROM that has fixed the battery issue..... i found on gizmochina that a new ROM is released which fixes some bugs.....was wondering if anyone tried this .


----------



## DroidOFr (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice rom, look like to the MIUI rom


----------



## Shjewer (Dec 26, 2012)

DroidOFr said:


> After a week no crash and resetting

Click to collapse



Hi, everything crashes after JB 4.1.2 installation on my Jiayu G3. 

It just rebooting again and again. In Recovery mode it signs:

CWM Recovery v5.5.0.4 for
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

Can someone help me?:crying:


----------



## ubelai (Dec 26, 2012)

I've tested that LeWa Rom out and had it updated from the download version to the 21.12.12 version.
It is a nice Rom with a neat UI backing it, but performance wise it doesn't seem to keep up with the other Roms. 

Best Rom I believe that is out so far is the 4.1.2 Rom posted in the previous tut. The 4.1.2 Rom from Needrom doesn't seem so good, problems with the camera and other stuff, but it has the Cpu clock battery fix.

Just want the official JiaYu JB Rom to release already!

Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DroidOFr (Dec 26, 2012)

Shjewer said:


> Hi, everything crashes after JB 4.1.2 installation on my Jiayu G3.
> 
> It just rebooting again and again. In Recovery mode it signs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
look at if you sdcard is ok?
Try to go to recovery and reflash pls


----------



## Shjewer (Dec 26, 2012)

DroidOFr said:


> Hi,
> look at if you sdcard is ok?
> Try to go to recovery and reflash pls

Click to collapse



SD is ok. I can check all the files in SD card from recovery. I try to install  JB 4.1.2  again from sd (g3_4.1.1128.zip), bit same all story. I didn't make recovery before installation of JB,because I was sure that everything will going as it should be till the end(rooting  was going well as english recovery). So now I sucked 

How to do reflash?


----------



## snufy (Dec 26, 2012)

**

gotta start somewhere


----------



## ubelai (Dec 27, 2012)

pinibo said:


> I just was successful in installing the driver for MT65xx Preloader (had to manually install it during  the flashing exclamation mark).
> When I now connect the phone without battery, I have no more exclamation marks.
> 
> Now, when I start the flash tool and connect my device without battery I get every time a different error and a window that pops-up with some (vague) explanation. Also the bottom bar of the flash tool becomes red.
> ...

Click to collapse





You've gotta make sure you have a sufficient amount of battery (I always ensure I have at least over 50%, just in case) for a sufficient flash to take place.

Also, if you've done the preliminary steps for a flash (drivers on your pc, recovery etc) everything should run fine.
I myself underwent a lot of stress trying to get a single rom on my device myself!!
But now I'm running 4.1.2 with the camera fix and a few tweaks and I haven't been any happier 

I suggest using the 5.5.4 CWM recovery method and flash the 4.1.2 ROM from needrom.com .

PS: An issue with flashing and driver related problems could be easily fixed - BY unplugging your usb cable and simply plugging into another one.

Hope this solves your problems


----------



## DroidOFr (Dec 27, 2012)

Shjewer said:


> Hi, everything crashes after JB 4.1.2 installation on my Jiayu G3.
> 
> It just rebooting again and again. In Recovery mode it signs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Shjewer said:


> SD is ok. I can check all the files in SD card from recovery. I try to install  JB 4.1.2  again from sd (g3_4.1.1128.zip), bit same all story. I didn't make recovery before installation of JB,because I was sure that everything will going as it should be till the end(rooting  was going well as english recovery). So now I sucked
> 
> How to do reflash?

Click to collapse



Down again the zip maybe it is corrupted
Do a wipe data/cache/factory/dalvik cache and reflash again


----------



## elben (Dec 27, 2012)

ubelai said:


> You've gotta make sure you have a sufficient amount of battery (I always ensure I have at least over 50%, just in case) for a sufficient flash to take place.
> 
> Also, if you've done the preliminary steps for a flash (drivers on your pc, recovery etc) everything should run fine.
> I myself underwent a lot of stress trying to get a single rom on my device myself!!
> ...

Click to collapse




Do you mean Recovery CWM 5.5.0.4?
Also which rom from NeedRom ? The 592zn_g3_4.1 or the QingTian_4.1.2_JIAYU_12.25


----------



## ubelai (Dec 28, 2012)

elben said:


> Do you mean Recovery CWM 5.5.0.4?
> Also which rom from NeedRom ? The 592zn_g3_4.1 or the QingTian_4.1.2_JIAYU_12.25

Click to collapse



Yes, CWM 5.5.0.4 and 592zn_g3_4.1 (w/ camera patch) tweaked a little with Pimp Your Rom, currently loving how responsive and nearly lagless my G3 is.

You can add the LeWa backup if you want touch operative menu. 

Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## thegamer1907 (Dec 29, 2012)

ubelai said:


> Yes, CWM 5.5.0.4 and 592zn_g3_4.1 (w/ camera patch) tweaked a little with Pimp Your Rom, currently loving how responsive and nearly lagless my G3 is.
> 
> You can add the LeWa backup if you want touch operative menu.
> 
> Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



can you share where you got the camera fix?


----------



## ubelai (Dec 29, 2012)

thegamer1907 said:


> can you share where you got the camera fix?

Click to collapse



Sure 
Took me a bit of time to find, only because I full went through a few Chinese forums.

sendspace. com/file/2zgm5j

Sorry about no hyperlink, I don't have 10 posts yet -.-
Simply use mobileuncle tools or reboot into recovery mode, flash this zip and your Camera will be working with 8MP settings enabled again.
Enjoy


----------



## thegamer1907 (Dec 29, 2012)

ubelai said:


> Sure
> Took me a bit of time to find, only because I full went through a few Chinese forums.
> 
> sendspace. com/file/2zgm5j
> ...

Click to collapse



oh man thanks alot!
i love the 4.1.2 rom as it is running smooth, smoother than the stock rom, only had this problem.
with this fix i think im never goign back to stock rom anymore, unless they release a jb update thats smooth as well.


----------



## PirateBay (Dec 29, 2012)

*Jiayu g3 is dead*

Hi there,

I recently received my g3. And as usual I was willing it to upgrade to any other rom then dumb stock ROM.

I rooted g3 with Binary using tutorial from the same thread. Downloaded MobileUncle and installed CWM recovery english version.

Now, when i booted mobile in recovery and backed up all user data. Phone is not booting.

Please help


----------



## thegamer1907 (Dec 29, 2012)

it seems my phone keeps rebooting every few hours.
is there anyway i can check any error log to see whats the problem?


----------



## ubelai (Dec 29, 2012)

Make sure you take the camera out of the launcher dock.
I only figured this out just recently too! Launcher doesn't seem coincide with the camera fix that well, and I found that it removed my seemingly long standby reboots. 

Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thegamer1907 (Dec 30, 2012)

ubelai said:


> Make sure you take the camera out of the launcher dock.
> I only figured this out just recently too! Launcher doesn't seem coincide with the camera fix that well, and I found that it removed my seemingly long standby reboots.
> 
> Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i see. though, i've left it on standby last night and it didnt reboot at all. i'll see how it goes through the day today.


----------



## ubelai (Dec 30, 2012)

thegamer1907 said:


> i see. though, i've left it on standby last night and it didnt reboot at all. i'll see how it goes through the day today.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I had the same problem but it hasn't come back since 
So hoping someone enables the kernel to overclock!

Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dohcacr (Dec 30, 2012)

ubelai said:


> Sure
> Took me a bit of time to find, only because I full went through a few Chinese forums.
> 
> sendspace. com/file/2zgm5j
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a G3 coming about the middle of next week, and would like to get some files lined up. Your camera fix download is not working for me though. Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## koolbrader (Dec 30, 2012)

*I give up..*

I've tried everything.. I can't seem to flash the JB ROM..

Here's what I did:
1. I rooted my phone
2. then installed cwm recovery through mobileuncle
3. flashed the JB ROM from needrom

The phone just keeps rebooting non stop till battery drains completely.

I've tried redownloading rom (maybe it was corrupted) but got same results, so i tried downloading other jb roms from other sources for the Jiayu G3 including the one from youtube n all gave the same results.

Owh and I forgot to backup before I started this so I couldnt go back until I realised I ordered 2 Jiayu G3 so I took a backup of the other jiayu n put it into my phone n now my phone works w stock rom so I decided to update to latest rom (G3-20121129-082828) through the update software in the app drawer. It works until it booted up the recovery and then the installation failed. I tried to install manually from cwm and that failed too with error status 7.

I think i've tried to reflash my phone about 40 times with multiple ROMs and using multiple ways. And i'm not exaggerating either, I've spent 2 days cooped up in my room doing this non stop. So basically what i'm saying is i'm giving up but before that, can anybody help me with my problem? I just cant seem to flash the JB ROM or the update n I would like to at least have the update coz I have that battery drain problem. Please please please help me.. I'm going insane here..


----------



## dohcacr (Dec 30, 2012)

koolbrader said:


> I've tried everything.. I can't seem to flash the JB ROM..
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 1. I rooted my phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a google search for "Jiayu G3 rooted / permanent recovery / ICS spell check fixed", and click the first link( should lead you to the modaco forum). Look for post #45 in the  "Jiayu G3 rooted / permanent recovery / ICS spell check fixed" thread. I think you'll find it helpful.


----------



## cabaseira (Dec 30, 2012)

*Error flashing ROM*

I had the same error (status 7) I think that is because you have the signature verification turned on. Try to turn it off.
Moreover I installed the recovery of Lewa carrying default turned off the verifications and ran to the first.
I hope you will help.


----------



## ubelai (Dec 31, 2012)

dohcacr said:


> I have a G3 coming about the middle of next week, and would like to get some files lined up. Your camera fix download is not working for me though. Ideas? Suggestions?

Click to collapse



For the camera fix, you just have to place the zip onto your sd card and flash it via boot recovery or a tool like mobileuncle.



koolbrader said:


> I've tried everything.. I can't seem to flash the JB ROM..
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 1. I rooted my phone
> ...

Click to collapse



You can also try flashing the LeWa ROM (on the needrom link I posted earlier) via sp flash tool which will do a complete re-flash of your device and contains the recovery already in it.

Then after that you flash the needrom 4.1.2 over it via recovery or mobileuncle, followed by the google apps and the camera fix. 

I'll write a clear step by step tut after the new year if your problems aren't fixed already.


Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dohcacr (Dec 31, 2012)

ubelai said:


> For the camera fix, you just have to place the zip onto your sd card and flash it via boot recovery or a tool like mobileuncle.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Problem is that I can't find the zip.


----------



## ubelai (Dec 31, 2012)

If I'm correct it should be called xiangji-signed.zip or something like that?

Make sure it's placed in the root directory of your sd card. 

Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dohcacr (Dec 31, 2012)

ubelai said:


> If I'm correct it should be called xiangji-signed.zip or something like that?

Click to collapse



At the risk of seeming ungrateful, that's not a whole lot of help.


----------



## ubelai (Dec 31, 2012)

dohcacr said:


> At the risk of seeming ungrateful, that's not a whole lot of help.

Click to collapse



Excuse myself, but I'm away from home and am trying my best to help at the top of my head.

As for the camera fix, I posted the link earlier.
All you have to do is place the zip onto your sd card, flash the zip, reboot and the camera should be working. 

Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## koolbrader (Dec 31, 2012)

cabaseira said:


> I had the same error (status 7) I think that is because you have the signature verification turned on. Try to turn it off.
> Moreover I installed the recovery of Lewa carrying default turned off the verifications and ran to the first.
> I hope you will help.

Click to collapse



I've tried flashing with signature verification enabled and disabled. Both gave me same results, my phone keeps rebooting non stop. But thx 4 suggesting.




ubelai said:


> You can also try flashing the LeWa ROM (on the needrom link I posted earlier) via sp flash tool which will do a complete re-flash of your device and contains the recovery already in it.
> 
> Then after that you flash the needrom 4.1.2 over it via recovery or mobileuncle, followed by the google apps and the camera fix.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd really appreciate it if you could help write the tutorial coz I've tried the LeWa ROM too but to no success. I just don't know whats wrong with my Jiayu G3.. I have another but I'm scared to try in case i get disappointed again.. Please help me whenever u can and happy holidays!




dohcacr said:


> Do a google search for "Jiayu G3 rooted / permanent recovery / ICS spell check fixed", and click the first link( should lead you to the modaco forum). Look for post #45 in the  "Jiayu G3 rooted / permanent recovery / ICS spell check fixed" thread. I think you'll find it helpful.

Click to collapse



I've read that tutorial and followed every instructions. I got stuck at "official update install" part. My phone just boots into recovery saying "error, cannot find file path sdcard2/update.zip, installation aborted". The only good thing I got from that tutorial is the ICS spellcheck fix.. Any more ideas? Thx for helping!


----------



## thegamer1907 (Dec 31, 2012)

koolbrader said:


> I've tried flashing with signature verification enabled and disabled. Both gave me same results, my phone keeps rebooting non stop. But thx 4 suggesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try this:

flash official rom (4.0.4) with sp flash tool, see if it can boot.
if it can boot, update lewa english recovery with mobile uncle.
then, flash 4.1.2 from needrom via lewa recovery. Remember to clear dalvik and cache.
reboot and it should work.
install camera fix/gapps etc after confirmed working.

on a side note, G3 official 4.1.2 rom should be released soon. maybe in the next few hours?.
they just released G2 4.1.2 official rom 30 minutes ago on official forum.


----------



## boumboum42 (Dec 31, 2012)

*JB 4.1.2 with LED notification*

Dear all,
It's my first post so HELLO...
I'm locking for a ROM JB but with LED notification working ! Do you have it ? 
Thank you


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## cabaseira (Dec 31, 2012)

*ROM MIUI*

If I understand the online translators , there is a team working on making a MIUI ROM for G3. If true, it would be great news, especially for those of us using a MIUI ROM like me :highfive:
http:// www.592zn.com/ thread-232771-1-1.html


----------



## thegamer1907 (Dec 31, 2012)

cabaseira said:


> If I understand the online translators , there is a team working on making a MIUI ROM for G3. If true, it would be great news, especially for those of us using a MIUI ROM like me :highfive:
> http:// www.592zn.com/ thread-232771-1-1.html

Click to collapse



it was scheduled to be released 4 hours ago. yeah, its already released now.
im still sticking to JB though. never used MIUI before. will try when im free


----------



## boumboum42 (Dec 31, 2012)

thegamer1907 said:


> it was scheduled to be released 4 hours ago. yeah, its already released now.
> im still sticking to JB though. never used MIUI before. will try when im free

Click to collapse



Hi, do you ave link for this version please ?
Tks


----------



## thegamer1907 (Dec 31, 2012)

boumboum42 said:


> Hi, do you ave link for this version please ?
> Tks

Click to collapse



nope. i dont have an account at that forum so i cant see the link.


----------



## boumboum42 (Dec 31, 2012)

thegamer1907 said:


> nope. i dont have an account at that forum so i cant see the link.

Click to collapse



Maybe just the page link ?:cyclops:


----------



## koolbrader (Dec 31, 2012)

thegamer1907 said:


> try this:
> 
> flash official rom (4.0.4) with sp flash tool, see if it can boot.
> if it can boot, update lewa english recovery with mobile uncle.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, great idea! I wanna try that except I have 2 problems. I don't have the stock ROM (4.0.4) and I don't know how to flash the stock ROM using sp flash tool.

Where can I find the stock ROM (If you have link it's better) and also how to use the sp flash tool? I keep getting stuck at loading scatter file coz I cant find the scatter file located within the ROM. LOL!! If you can give me some basic steps on how to flash the stock ROM, that'd be great! Thanks~


----------



## satiros (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year 
guys
Will you please write a few notes about phone perfomance
But most of all battery perfomance
And Phone call quality.
Im thinking to buy the phone but there is no review.

Thank you 
Ps if not appropriate to answer here pm me.


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 1, 2013)

boumboum42 said:


> Maybe just the page link ?:cyclops:

Click to collapse



its the link the other person posted earlier:
http:// www.592zn.com/ thread-232771-1-1.html

copy and paste the link, removing spaces.



koolbrader said:


> Hey, great idea! I wanna try that except I have 2 problems. I don't have the stock ROM (4.0.4) and I don't know how to flash the stock ROM using sp flash tool.
> 
> Where can I find the stock ROM (If you have link it's better) and also how to use the sp flash tool? I keep getting stuck at loading scatter file coz I cant find the scatter file located within the ROM. LOL!! If you can give me some basic steps on how to flash the stock ROM, that'd be great! Thanks~

Click to collapse



this is the latest stock rom (4.0.4) remove the spaces in between
http:// pan. baidu. com/share/link?shareid=114980&uk=839171988


guide is here:
http://forum.xda-developers. com/showthread.php?t=1982587

to install the driver, just connect your phone to your computer and wait til it says driver failed to install. after that, choose to manually install drivers and browse to the .zip you extracted, in the USB VCOM driver folder.


----------



## techbuddy (Jan 1, 2013)

*Need your Stock ROM Backup*

HI can i have a copy of your stock rom backup? I want to go back to the stock rom but cannot do it because i havent back up my rom. i installed cwm recovery and when i tried to perform an installation of stock rom in the recovery mode it fails with an assertion error.


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 1, 2013)

techbuddy said:


> HI can i have a copy of your stock rom backup? I want to go back to the stock rom but cannot do it because i havent back up my rom. i installed cwm recovery and when i tried to perform an installation of stock rom in the recovery mode it fails with an assertion error.

Click to collapse



download the stock rom witht he link above and install with spflashtool


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 1, 2013)

thegamer1907 said:


> this is the latest stock rom (4.0.4) remove the spaces in between
> http :// pan. baidu. com/ share/link ?shareid= 114980&uk=839171988
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will try this out when i'm free and tell u what happens. I hope this works! Thanks again~


----------



## cabaseira (Jan 1, 2013)

*Deep sleep*

I'm using the 4.1.2 ROM Lewa, the first day while charging there was a 'deep sleep', the second day, while charging has restarted by itself in a similar way to recovery in Chinese letters ... I start to worry about.


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 1, 2013)

cabaseira said:


> I'm using the 4.1.2 ROM Lewa, the first day while charging there was a 'deep sleep', the second day, while charging has restarted by itself in a similar way to recovery in Chinese letters ... I start to worry about.

Click to collapse



you will need to do a spflash install if u use that rom from needrom. and btw, it isnt 4.1.2 at all. i checked and its 4.0.4


----------



## techbuddy (Jan 1, 2013)

thegamer1907 said:


> download the stock rom witht he link above and install with spflashtool

Click to collapse



cannot proceed using the spflashtool because the zip file lacks preloader and other files needed. and the scatter file is not valid. Can yo give me a link where to find those?

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




techbuddy said:


> cannot proceed using the spflashtool because the zip file lacks preloader and other files needed. And the scatter file is not valid. Can yo give me a link where to find those?

Click to collapse



i need to know how to flash the entire stock rom using the flashtool...some tutorials flashes only the recovery.img.... I need the complete files needed like prebootloader, recovery image from the stock and others for flashing using the tool.. Please provide a link. Thanks


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 1, 2013)

techbuddy said:


> cannot proceed using the spflashtool because the zip file lacks preloader and other files needed. and the scatter file is not valid. Can yo give me a link where to find those?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i used the same zip to flash my phone. there must be something wrong u did.
the link to guide i already provided 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
there is even a chinese guide in the zip which you can follow fairly well just by looking at the images. the guide from xda above flashes the entire rom and not just the recovery.img, dont know where u got your guide from but the one i posted above teaches how to flash the entire ROM.


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 1, 2013)

thegamer1907 said:


> you will need to do a spflash install if u use that rom from needrom. and btw, it isnt 4.1.2 at all. i checked and its 4.0.4

Click to collapse



Hey man I got it working with the latest Jiayu G3 official ROM already. Thanks! How do u know that the lewa ROM isn't really 4.1.2 but actually 4.0.4? If it isn't really Jelly Bean then I don't think I want to flash that ROM since it's just ICS..


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 1, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Hey man I got it working with the latest Jiayu G3 official ROM already. Thanks! How do u know that the lewa ROM isn't really 4.1.2 but actually 4.0.4? If it isn't really Jelly Bean then I don't think I want to flash that ROM since it's just ICS..

Click to collapse



i installed it and tried. performance was not as smooth as the jb rom. out of curiosity i just went to.check the.version in settings/about phone and it shows 4.0.4


----------



## adit9989 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jiayu just posted an OFFICIAL Jelly Bean update for G2 model (first one with one core CPU). I think the G3 update is comming soon also.


----------



## elben (Jan 1, 2013)

*New 4.1.2 JB rom*

Hi guys,
NeedRom just posted a new rom. Check it out:
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-4/


----------



## cabaseira (Jan 1, 2013)

*Wrong??*



thegamer1907 said:


> i installed it and tried. performance was not as smooth as the jb rom. out of curiosity i just went to.check the.version in settings/about phone and it shows 4.0.4

Click to collapse



I think you're wrong with the previous version of Lewa that puts (wrongly) 'Update G3', whose file name was 'LeWa_Jiayu_G3_ROM_12.12.14_5.zip'. Indeed that file was 4.0.4
On the other hand the new file named '592zn_g3_4 file. zip 'is a version 4.1.2. I have it installed with the patch 'Xiangji-signed.zip'.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## DroidOFr (Jan 2, 2013)

hi 
here is the last rom










Dernière JB stable: ICI










JB avec samsung UI, sms popup, facelooker, root, battery circles etc.. A tester sauf pas de  Fr sinon t§s bonne rom:ICI






MIUI V4 beta3: ICI --> Pas de Fr et anglais pas sure


Lenovo os-JB4.1.2 G3:





Dispo ici

Cadeau 2013, QT Iphone- G3 4.0.4 :












Dernière Rom basé sur la lewa 01/01/13:









Disponible Ici

Une autre aussi: 









Disponible Ici

Lanshan series G3 4.0 V7:
Mise à jour: 1. fusion odex une rationaliser insipide, la gestion lbe (racine) écrit soutien expansion à noyau Script d'initialisation.. optimisation de la mémoire, v6 script, écran Sony lunaire verrouillage de l'écran, optimisation de puissance, le réglage coulissant. ( extrait plusieurs grosses mottes de respirer lampe et pot, merci) 5.apex bureau, frais de 1% et une capacité native double sélection 6. Niang méthode d'entrée, son outil de monter v4 (artefact), SMS pop-up 7 démarrage L'animation pour le pignon de rationaliser la bibliothèque sonnerie (alarme sympa aussi mettre une bibliothèque Sonneries) 8.build projet d'optimisation 9. autres détails a découvrir de soi même

Disponible Ici

Lanshan series G3 4.0 V8:
1 ...... (vraiment pas envie d'écrire un tel gâchis)   2, le odex (lisse l'une des raisons principales)   3, retirez la brosse rec forte, la rationalisation du système, gardez la vidéo wallpaper   4, son V4 touches de volume allumées écran " bibliothèque sonnerie intégrée (un peu savent bien brossé)  , une bibliothèque avec un fond d'écran remplacé quelques belles images (également brossé sais)  7, l'ensemble du lot de script mess ( apparemment rien gros problème)  , l'optimisation du projet de construction (intéressée peut aller de contraste)  , segment virtuel de verrouillage 512  10 Sony (ce genre de choses est encore un peu utilisé)  
11, la solution de l'écran n'est pas de carte, interface lisse  12 à réparer l'erreur du démarrage seulement démarreur  13, fixer la chaussure pour la première fois (et une seule fois) Caton   14, la clé de la puissance la référence Huaping », répondit le problème blanche sous Dieu" V8S sans que le logiciel ne passera 

Disponible Ici


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 2, 2013)

cabaseira said:


> I think you're wrong with the previous version of Lewa that puts (wrongly) 'Update G3', whose file name was 'LeWa_Jiayu_G3_ROM_12.12.14_5.zip'. Indeed that file was 4.0.4
> On the other hand the new file named '592zn_g3_4 file. zip 'is a version 4.1.2. I have it installed with the patch 'Xiangji-signed.zip'.

Click to collapse



yes that is the lewa rom which is 4.0.4. the jb rom which is the 592z file is not by lewa. it is by maizi on 594z forums. i myself am using that 594zn rom


----------



## ubelai (Jan 2, 2013)

thegamer1907 said:


> yes that is the lewa rom which is 4.0.4. the jb rom which is the 592z file is not by lewa. it is by maizi on 594z forums. i myself am using that 594zn rom

Click to collapse



The Maizi 592zn 4.1.2 Rom + Xiangji-signed.zip is probably the smoothest setup I've tried to date.

Currently testing out the new 4.1.2 released on needrom yesterday, will post how it ends up. 

*edit*: I restored back to the needrom jb Rom, turns out the 3G fix actually made me stuck on the 'E' mobile data preference which wasn't so great.
Everything else seemed great though, everything ran smooth, extended developer settings (I'm a window_transition User, was pleased) and others.

Oh, and it seems the Rom was ported from a UMI X1 update, hence my comment sig, lol! 


Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cabaseira (Jan 2, 2013)

Some links don't work, please check it. Thanks.


----------



## ubelai (Jan 2, 2013)

cabaseira said:


> Some links don't work, please check it. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you're chasing the Samsung UI Rom as well? 
Keen to keep trying all sorts of Roms. Loving the Maizi 4.1.2 but I'm usually one that changes my window transition and other settings, which I cannot find yet figure out how to add to the system just yet!


----------



## cabaseira (Jan 2, 2013)

ubelai said:


> I'm guessing you're chasing the Samsung UI Rom as well?
> Keen to keep trying all sorts of Roms. Loving the Maizi 4.1.2 but I'm usually one that changes my window transition and other settings, which I cannot find yet figure out how to add to the system just yet!

Click to collapse



No, I can only download two links: the first and the MIUI.


----------



## warezjunk (Jan 2, 2013)

I installed successfully this: 
Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18
I restored with titanium backup and now my phone gives lot "stopped" errors..
Can 't access any app..
How to recover ?
Hold power and volume but nothing happens ?
Need help !!


----------



## ultimo1337 (Jan 2, 2013)

warezjunk said:


> I installed successfully this:
> Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18
> I restored with titanium backup and now my phone gives lot "stopped" errors..
> Can 't access any app..
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the rebooter app, and reboot to recovery.

Or use mobileuncle APP, be sure the RIGHT recovery .img is on the root of your SD card, and then flash the recovery and follow the options to boot into recovery, good luck


----------



## warezjunk (Jan 2, 2013)

ultimo1337 said:


> Use the rebooter app, and reboot to recovery.
> 
> Or use mobileuncle APP, be sure the RIGHT recovery .img is on the root of your SD card, and then flash the recovery and follow the options to boot into recovery, good luck

Click to collapse



i was able to install mobileuncle app with ADB 
But problem is in recovery i don't get a menu if i push HOME
What could be wrong ? ?


----------



## DroidOFr (Jan 3, 2013)

Look at the link of tuts in my signature


----------



## warezjunk (Jan 3, 2013)

DroidOFr said:


> Look at the link of tuts in my signature

Click to collapse



Problem is i CAN'T click restore @ device 
Device is stopping and starting processes


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 3, 2013)

warezjunk said:


> Problem is i CAN'T click restore @ device
> Device is stopping and starting processes

Click to collapse



Then u have no choice but to spflash ur phone with stock ROM.


----------



## PirateBay (Jan 3, 2013)

*Giayu G3 is dead*



koolbrader said:


> Hey man I got it working with the latest Jiayu G3 official ROM already. Thanks! How do u know that the lewa ROM isn't really 4.1.2 but actually 4.0.4? If it isn't really Jelly Bean then I don't think I want to flash that ROM since it's just ICS..

Click to collapse



How did you manage to flash whole phone with SPTool. Does the firmware provided on link worked.

Please help me. I do have same issue and my phone is dead since last 2 days.

Pls post some tuts


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 3, 2013)

PirateBay said:


> How did you manage to flash whole phone with SPTool. Does the firmware provided on link worked.
> 
> Please help me. I do have same issue and my phone is dead since last 2 days.
> 
> Pls post some tuts

Click to collapse



Yeah, the firmware provided on the link work. Just download it. Inside will be a folder called G3-20121129-082828╧▀╦ó░ⁿ. And inside that folder will be a few files including update.zip.

The reason why I couldn't do it the 1st time is because I extracted update.zip from the G3-20121129-082828╧▀╦ó░ⁿ folder. I was wrong.

You have to extract the whole G3-20121129-082828.zip 1st then when u open the extracted folder, u will find the folder called G3-20121129-082828╧▀╦ó░ⁿ again but this time when u open it, update.zip will be replaced with a folder called 20121129-082828 and in this folder there is the MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc file that u need to use in spflash tool.

Also to get spflash tool to recognize all this, u have to rename all the files that has weird symbols in it to something different because those weird symbols r actually chinese characters and spflash tool cannot read chinese so it wont work.

Follow all the instruction in the tutorial provided in this thread and u'll be fine. All the best! If ur stuck somewhere, tell me where ur stuck n i'll try n help.


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello guys....I have got my jiayu g3 rooted with bin4 method and then i tried to install recovery. I downloaded CWM 5.5.0.4 but I got to see recovery menu for the first time only. Later when i tried to see the recovery, i got an android robot icon with ! symbol. After this, i tried to install Lewa touch recovery but this also failed.....this time when i try to get into recovery, i can see nothing! It shows a blank screen.....and when i press the power button, the phone boots normally. 

I am using Mobile uncle tools installed from market for installing recovery....???? please help...


----------



## PirateBay (Jan 3, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Yeah, the firmware provided on the link work. Just download it. Inside will be a folder called G3-20121129-082828╧▀╦ó░ⁿ. And inside that folder will be a few files including update.zip.
> 
> The reason why I couldn't do it the 1st time is because I extracted update.zip from the G3-20121129-082828╧▀╦ó░ⁿ folder. I was wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried the steps and guess it worked 

Only problem is my phone is not booting after placing battery. Any suggestion


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 3, 2013)

PirateBay said:


> Tried the steps and guess it worked
> 
> Only problem is my phone is not booting after placing battery. Any suggestion

Click to collapse



Well i'm not quite sure but it sounds like a corrupted ROM. I use Free Download Manager to download my files. This way i'm 100% certain the files are not corrupted. Try to redownload the ROM while making sure that it is not corrupted n then reflash and see what happens.




cha_indian said:


> Hello guys....I have got my jiayu g3 rooted with bin4 method and then i tried to install recovery. I downloaded CWM 5.5.0.4 but I got to see recovery menu for the first time only. Later when i tried to see the recovery, i got an android robot icon with ! symbol. After this, i tried to install Lewa touch recovery but this also failed.....this time when i try to get into recovery, i can see nothing! It shows a blank screen.....and when i press the power button, the phone boots normally.
> 
> I am using Mobile uncle tools installed from market for installing recovery....???? please help...

Click to collapse



I heard about this problem. It seems that mobileuncletool just installed recovery in ur cache n thats y u can only boot it up 1st time n after that u boot back into original recovery (which is the robot icon with ! symbol) 

I never ran into this problem so I can't really help u but u can try and follow this tutorial. Same thing happened to him n he can explain it better.
http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/

Hope this works out 4 u. =]


----------



## andref (Jan 4, 2013)

*3G issue*

Hi all

Had my G3 for a about a week now and it's a great phone. Battery life gets better after a few charges, but certainly not lasting 4 days, however good enough for me. Running the latest stock ROM at the moment and have only one issue. I am finding when 3G in enabled the SIM card seems to be "rebooted" every now and then. Investigations so far.


Only happens when 3G is enabled. If I disable 3G and just use 2G it works fine (Just obviously slow).
Seems to only happen during a switch between cell towers. If signal indicator shows an "H" and I leave phone in one location it is fine. If I move (drive around) it happens, but not with every switch.
Does not seem to matter which SIM slot I use. I started with the W slot as expected and test in the G slot too. Interesting is that I get HSPA in both slots which I thought was not possible??
Symptoms are as follows: Phone will be fine showing an "H". Then suddenly the signal indicator will go grey, like all signal has been lost. This last a second or two, then airplane icon appears (like it goes into Flight Mode) for a second or two and then the PIN number for the SIm is requested (I have SIM PIN security enabled - I guess I could disable this to allow the card to initialise automatically, but not ideal)

I have rooted and installed CWM so will try a few other ROMs to see if this is ROM related, but I suspect it might be something to do with the way 3G radios work here in South Africa. Also going to try a SIM from another operator.

If anyone else has similar issues, please post up.

Otherwise and excellent phone and great value for money.


----------



## arkas5 (Jan 4, 2013)

andref said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had my G3 for a about a week now and it's a great phone. Battery life gets better after a few charges, but certainly not lasting 4 days, however good enough for me. Running the latest stock ROM at the moment and have only one issue. I am finding when 3G in enabled the SIM card seems to be "rebooted" every now and then. Investigations so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same issue with another phone. It was rebooting exactly like yours (I suspect due to software issues). It recovered as soon as I performed a factory reset and ever since it works fine. I tried to minimisize applications used (I only download what is absolutely necessary) and it has never appeared again. I guess it was a cracked program that I shared with 3 friends and all of as experienced in different phones the same rebooting issue, at various times within a day. I hope this helps...


----------



## arkas5 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Greek language*

Does anyone know if we can install a rom with greek language? I know that etotalk mod rom is offering this choice but i do not know if it is distributable...


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## shotfac (Jan 4, 2013)

*Not enough memory and CWM recovery not available anymore*

Hi Jiayuers,

My phone arrived yesterday with this ROM G3 20121129-082828
I rooted the phone described on page 7, put cwm recovery on it with mobileuncle written on the same page on this forum.
I made an backup with cwm and installed also the Jelly Beans.
Cause i had no dutch language i decided to go back to 4.0.4 by restoring from cwm recovery the backup i made before installing jelly.

Then i installed some apps but i don't know why, after a while i installed SPB and Navigon. I didn't like SPB so i deinstalled. Navigon also was not good working so i deinstelled. When trying to reinstall Navigon i get the message Not Enough Memory ...?

The phone is as empty it can be,  the hardware and memory is nearly any problem. I have nothing else installed except for the deafult apps that are running and a Youtube app ??

Other apps do still install but if i try to run Navigon or SPB again i get this message ??

When i then try to get back to cwm recovery i see the android robot lying on is back with an exclamation mark out of is belly --> dead and no clockworkmod rcovery anymore.


Does have anybody any ideas about this problem ???
How to solve it ? Should i install a stock rom again with Flashtools ?? Which files should i use then ?
Should i only flash with flashtools the recovery.img (The Englisch version), i assume the name should be recovery.img when flashing this file with Flashtoos.
Or should i go to factory defaults and start over again ???


Any ideas .....


----------



## adit9989 (Jan 4, 2013)

arkas5 said:


> Does anyone know if we can install a rom with greek language? I know that etotalk mod rom is offering this choice but i do not know if it is distributable...

Click to collapse



Did you try this (or an equivalent one) and does not work ?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bruce.setlocale&hl=en


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 4, 2013)

shotfac said:


> Hi Jiayuers,
> 
> My phone arrived yesterday with this ROM G3 20121129-082828
> I rooted the phone described on page 7, put cwm recovery on it with mobileuncle written on the same page on this forum.
> ...

Click to collapse



For your android problem read the part that says permanent cwm install which is down after the heading HOW TO EVERTHING.
http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/

For the app install problem i would look for folders they have left behind and delete them and try again with the install.


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 5, 2013)

andref said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had my G3 for a about a week now and it's a great phone. Battery life gets better after a few charges, but certainly not lasting 4 days, however good enough for me. Running the latest stock ROM at the moment and have only one issue. I am finding when 3G in enabled the SIM card seems to be "rebooted" every now and then. Investigations so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if your provider splits its data over the 900 and 2100 bands. Normally the up and down data gets sent on one band but your provider might be like t-mobile in the USA where up data is sent on 1700 and down data on 2100 so unless your phone handles both you don't get 3g.Jiayu only supports 2100 and South Africa has 900/2100. You will have to ask your provider if they split data over both and if they do move to a company that just uses 2100.


----------



## arkas5 (Jan 5, 2013)

adit9989 said:


> Did you try this (or an equivalent one) and does not work ?
> 
> I am sorry. I am new at this and was not aware of such a simple solution. I will try it as soon as my phone arrives from China. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## andref (Jan 5, 2013)

andref said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had my G3 for a about a week now and it's a great phone. Battery life gets better after a few charges, but certainly not lasting 4 days, however good enough for me. Running the latest stock ROM at the moment and have only one issue. I am finding when 3G in enabled the SIM card seems to be "rebooted" every now and then. Investigations so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, quick update. I have been running a JB ROM off NeedRom for the last few days and the 3G issue is not present. The ROM would appear to be a port from the UMI X1 (01/01/2013) and is very good aside from a rather serious charging bug. The phone essentially "hangs" while charging requiring a battery pull. It actually does not "hang", but some functions seem to stop such as the power button long press. Also, battery still shows being charged (little lightening bolt) when charger is removed. Hoping for a fix soon as otherwise ROM is good.


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah. I'm checking for Jiayu G3 ROM update everyday at the official Jiayu Chinese Forum because the next update they're dishing out would be Jelly Bean and I don't wanna miss that xD


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, my camera on my G3 is horrible with moving objects. If I take a picture of someone, they need to stay totally still otherwise people appears moved. Does anyone has this problem or knows how to fix it? 

Thanks 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## astukov (Jan 6, 2013)

*SIM reboot*



andref said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had my G3 for a about a week now and it's a great phone. Battery life gets better after a few charges, but certainly not lasting 4 days, however good enough for me. Running the latest stock ROM at the moment and have only one issue. I am finding when 3G in enabled the SIM card seems to be "rebooted" every now and then. Investigations so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, 
I have the same problem with stock ROM, I haven't flash a cooked one yet. I have been told that this issue is related with power saving technology. Supposedly, when entering in power save mode, sometimes it reduces clock speed below 250Mhz, with makes the sim controller to reboot. As I said, this is what I have been told, but it makes little sense if you say that switching to 2G mode resolves the problem. I have removed pin number from my SIM and set an unlock patter to my phone, but yes, this is no ideal. 

Apart from this, I get the same speed for either W or G sim slots, this a 2G speed. 

I'll try a cooked rom as long as notification light is supported by any of these. 

If you manage to resolve the problem, please post it here, thanks.


----------



## ubelai (Jan 6, 2013)

andref said:


> Ok, quick update. I have been running a JB ROM off NeedRom for the last few days and the 3G issue is not present. The ROM would appear to be a port from the UMI X1 (01/01/2013) and is very good aside from a rather serious charging bug. The phone essentially "hangs" while charging requiring a battery pull. It actually does not "hang", but some functions seem to stop such as the power button long press. Also, battery still shows being charged (little lightening bolt) when charger is removed. Hoping for a fix soon as otherwise ROM is good.

Click to collapse



Probably the best jb Rom I've tried to date. Had it on for a few days now, and this charging problem is getting to me! 

Setting alarms and such only to wake up to a frozen phone which is always around 88-91% all the time, I really hope a fix comes along soon! 

Sent from my UMI X1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 6, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> Hi, my camera on my G3 is horrible with moving objects. If I take a picture of someone, they need to stay totally still otherwise people appears moved. Does anyone has this problem or knows how to fix it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have that problem too. I have no idea how to fix it. I have to shoot a picture a few times just to get it right. Even on flash it might get blur. The best workaround i found so far which still sucks is to use timer so that instead of shaking the phone when i press the shutter button, I can press the shutter button n have the timer countdown while I steady the phone..


----------



## mnosyke (Jan 6, 2013)

*try lema rom*



thegamer1907 said:


> try this:
> 
> flash official rom (4.0.4) with sp flash tool, see if it can boot.
> if it can boot, update lewa english recovery with mobile uncle.
> ...

Click to collapse



i installed a lewa rom and all was well in my jiayu except that you cannot call your voicemail by pressing dialpad 1. secondly, i didnt like the white interface of the system so i decided to try and go back to my stock rom (which i forgot to back up) i found what i though was stock rom but after installing it through that cmw program, i would get reloads of the jiayu logo but nothing else would happen, i was so scared and remembered that i had the lewa rom in my sd card so i recovered with that lewa rom and it gave me back the lewa system-THANK GOD.  you might want to try it since your case sounds like mine. also i really want to ask for a big favor

1- do you have the STOCK ROM FOR JIAYU G3- I LOVE IT AND WANT TO REINSTALL IT

2- IF YOU DO, PLEASE HOW DO I SUCCESSFULLY INSTALL IT IF I CURRENTLY HAVE LEWA, AND ALSO IF I HAVE MESSED WITH THAT CMW ROM MANAGER BEFORE. 

PLEASE ANY ONE HELP


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 6, 2013)

*Jiayu G3 picture quality on moving objects*



koolbrader said:


> Yeah, I have that problem too. I have no idea how to fix it. I have to shoot a picture a few times just to get it right. Even on flash it might get blur. The best workaround i found so far which still sucks is to use timer so that instead of shaking the phone when i press the shutter button, I can press the shutter button n have the timer countdown while I steady the phone..

Click to collapse



Hi, that's a good point. I'll try that for the time being until I find a solution. 

Something annoying is that when I press the shutter, a still picture appears on the screen for a very short time (< 0.5s) which seems much better than the picture that is stored on memory. Did you notice the same? The chances of a good picture appears on the screen much often than once stored on memory. 

Your work around will not work for me because I am trying to take pictures of my 11 month daughter which does not stop moving for a second  and now, try to explain to her that she should stay still for 2 secs while I take a picture  impossible! 

What about outdoor on a sunny and bright day? Did you try? No sunny days in UK since I bought my G3 in UK :-[


----------



## ubelai (Jan 6, 2013)

New Rom that got added about 30 mind ago.

Will try it out and post how it is!

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-5/

Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shotfac (Jan 7, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> For your android problem read the part that says permanent cwm install which is down after the heading HOW TO EVERTHING.
> http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/
> 
> For the app install problem i would look for folders they have left behind and delete them and try again with the install.

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your answer and the link has helped me !!! Now i have permanent recovery !
Still running on the 4.0.4 version van 20121129-082828
I heard about new version JB which is out on the market but with some bugs like led is not working anymore and something about the rom is made for the G2 version.
Then there is also a lewa version custom rom like this one CustRom592zn_g3_4.1lewa.
My question is, is there also a stripped version where all hardware is good functioning and not using to much battery cause i have a 2750mAH battery, however this powerfull battery i have to charge every day and not doing too much weird stuff with the phone.


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 7, 2013)

mnosyke said:


> i installed a lewa rom and all was well in my jiayu except that you cannot call your voicemail by pressing dialpad 1. secondly, i didnt like the white interface of the system so i decided to try and go back to my stock rom (which i forgot to back up) i found what i though was stock rom but after installing it through that cmw program, i would get reloads of the jiayu logo but nothing else would happen, i was so scared and remembered that i had the lewa rom in my sd card so i recovered with that lewa rom and it gave me back the lewa system-THANK GOD.  you might want to try it since your case sounds like mine. also i really want to ask for a big favor
> 
> 1- do you have the STOCK ROM FOR JIAYU G3- I LOVE IT AND WANT TO REINSTALL IT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, dude chill. No need for caps rage here. This is the link for the latest stock ROM by Jiayu.

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=114979&uk=839171988

Please go through this thread or click on my profile and see my past comments because I have explained before how to flash this ROM using Spflash and why I had problems and how to overcome them.




DanVilMar said:


> Hi, that's a good point. I'll try that for the time being until I find a solution.
> 
> Something annoying is that when I press the shutter, a still picture appears on the screen for a very short time (< 0.5s) which seems much better than the picture that is stored on memory. Did you notice the same? The chances of a good picture appears on the screen much often than once stored on memory.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol! Yeah, that may be kind of hard. So far no issues in daylight. Even if there is u can change the mode to sports mode where it takes high shutter speed pics with no problems. But only on sunny days! Indoors the sports mode is useless..



ubelai said:


> New Rom that got added about 30 mind ago.
> 
> Will try it out and post how it is!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems interesting yeah but it's still buggy because this is still a ported version of UMI X1 phone. I won't try anymore flashing till official Jelly Bean ROM by Jiayu comes out.



shotfac said:


> Hi, thanks for your answer and the link has helped me !!! Now i have permanent recovery !
> Still running on the 4.0.4 version van 20121129-082828
> I heard about new version JB which is out on the market but with some bugs like led is not working anymore and something about the rom is made for the G2 version.
> Then there is also a lewa version custom rom like this one CustRom592zn_g3_4.1lewa.
> My question is, is there also a stripped version where all hardware is good functioning and not using to much battery cause i have a 2750mAH battery, however this powerfull battery i have to charge every day and not doing too much weird stuff with the phone.

Click to collapse



About the battery, with the latest Stock ROM by Jiayu ( http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=114979&uk=839171988 ) , my phone's battery lasts more than 2 days with normal usage (some calls, some message and whatsapp, very little internet browsing) and at least 2 days or around 40 hours on heavy usage (using gps navigation, constant whapsapp messaging, some phone calls, taking pictures and hours of internet browsing.)

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

Guys! Like all Android phones, even the Jiayu G3 has some lag right? Try out this Seeder 1.1 for Android! It totally removes all lag from the phone!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987032&page=1


----------



## ubelai (Jan 7, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Ok, dude chill. No need for caps rage here. This is the link for the latest stock ROM by Jiayu.
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=114979&uk=839171988
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been using the Rom since its release and everything has been working how I needed it to. Battery save is working better than any previous Rom I've used, without sacrificing fluidity in jellybean, maybe even making it smoother.

No reboot problems or anything, this will definitely be my final Rom until the official!

Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 7, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Been using the Rom since its release and everything has been working how I needed it to. Battery save is working better than any previous Rom I've used, without sacrificing fluidity in jellybean, maybe even making it smoother.
> 
> No reboot problems or anything, this will definitely be my final Rom until the official!
> 
> Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have the fluidity of jellybean. Just use apex launcher and change the settings to mimic jelly bean. Super smooth!


----------



## ubelai (Jan 7, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> I have the fluidity of jellybean. Just use apex launcher and change the settings to mimic jelly bean. Super smooth!

Click to collapse



Does it clutter over time?

I assume that a 4.0.4 Rom which lacks Project Butter would definitely show different results, but I'll give the Apex Launcher a try regardless.


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 7, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Ok, dude chill. No need for caps rage here. This is the link for the latest stock ROM by Jiayu.
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=114979&uk=839171988
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 2 days normal usage... Have you got 3g data enable? Have you got email, WhatsApp all syncronized? What about Skype? Maybe is Skype the one draining mine! Thanks


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 7, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Does it clutter over time?
> 
> I assume that a 4.0.4 Rom which lacks Project Butter would definitely show different results, but I'll give the Apex Launcher a try regardless.

Click to collapse



Nope. Totally smooth. Especially the app drawer. And the best part is that Apex Launcher is fully customizable! =]



DanVilMar said:


> Hi, 2 days normal usage... Have you got 3g data enable? Have you got email, WhatsApp all syncronized? What about Skype? Maybe is Skype the one draining mine! Thanks

Click to collapse



I always have 3G data enabled and my phone always show H next to the signal icon. I'm in a Whatsapp group for work so my whatsapp gets incoming messages every few seconds. If I don't check my Whatsapp for an hour i'd have almost 100 messages. I only switch on Wifi when I need to download a huge attachment or apps. I don't use skype but I have email, Whatsapp, Facebook, Twitter and Instagram all synchronized all the time. No scheduling. Also I don't use any battery saving apps like Juice Defender. 2 Days normal usage is good enough bro.


----------



## shotfac (Jan 7, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> For your android problem read the part that says permanent cwm install which is down after the heading HOW TO EVERTHING.
> http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/.

Click to collapse



Here the permanent recovery:

http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/

permanent cwm install.


Install es file explorer from the play store run it and go into it's settings, in file settings select show hidden files the press back key scroll to bottom
 select root settings then select root explorer (grant super user) and also check mount file system. Now back key and again so we are at /sdcard/ 
select up from the bar at the top and we should now be at / look for a folder "system" press it so we are now /system/ in here is a file called "boot-from-recovery.p" 
long press on it select rename go to end and add.bak so it now looks like boot-from-recovery.p.bak and ok it, and it should say name change successful.
 go back into es file explorer settings in the "root settings" and un tick mount file system. then hit home key so your are back at the phone desktop. 

run mobileuncle again select 4th option down (recovery update) select that
 recovery_cwm5.5.0.4_ENG.img that you put in the sdcard should be the first thing thats listed.
 select it and ok and this time cancel boot to recovery just shut mobileuncle down and come back to phone desktop.
 shutdown phone then once it has vibrated to indicate it's fully shut down press volume up and power and boot into recovery.

once we are in recovery it's volume up and down to move and power to select.
 come down to backup and restore press power.
 then press power again as backup is first in the list and already selected.
 once backup is complete reboot system should now be selected push power button
 and phone will restart. Now we have a backup of the phone with the update on it and also what should be a permanent cwm recovery image. Again copy this to your pc.

to test your cwm is permanent shutdown the phone again and try to get back into recovery which if all has gone well should be no problem, then just select reboot system to restart phone again.


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 7, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Nope. Totally smooth. Especially the app drawer. And the best part is that Apex Launcher is fully customizable! =]
> 
> 
> 
> I always have 3G data enabled and my phone always show H next to the signal icon. I'm in a Whatsapp group for work so my whatsapp gets incoming messages every few seconds. If I don't check my Whatsapp for an hour i'd have almost 100 messages. I only switch on Wifi when I need to download a huge attachment or apps. I don't use skype but I have email, Whatsapp, Facebook, Twitter and Instagram all synchronized all the time. No scheduling. Also I don't use any battery saving apps like Juice Defender. 2 Days normal usage is good enough bro.

Click to collapse



It seems my battery or my G3 is [email protected] then. Same type of usage than you but I need to charge my G3 every day. By screen is always set at 0% with a special app. 

I will try to stop Skype to see if I notice any difference ence. I am running the latest official ROM 20122911.the previous one was draining my battery in standby.


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 7, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> It seems my battery or my G3 is [email protected] then. Same type of usage than you but I need to charge my G3 every day. By screen is always set at 0% with a special app.
> 
> I will try to stop Skype to see if I notice any difference ence. I am running the latest official ROM 20122911.the previous one was draining my battery in standby.

Click to collapse



Hmm. That's weird. My screen is set to about 30%. It does sound like some app is draining ur battery. U can try downloading Better Battery Stats and see which app is taking up ur battery or if u don't want to pay u can just download this one.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gsamlabs.bbm

That is a free battery monitor and has been really helpful to me but Better Battery Stats is way more effective.

In the mean time while you test the app and see what the hell is killing ur battery, try switching off auto-rotate. Android OS seems to take up less battery with auto-rotate switched off for some reason. Maybe thats why my battery last longer than urs does.

On a side note, it's actually a good habit to charge ur phone everyday and not to let it run all the way down. It's better for the battery's life in the long run so go ahead and charge every night.

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 AM ----------



---------------------------------------*SEPARATE POST!!*------------------------------------------------

Woah guys! Latest Jiayu G3 OS on Needrom!

This time it's a LeWa OS based on latest official 4.0.4 Jiayu G3 so there are almost no bugs.

No notification LED problem.
No camera problem.
No charging problem.
Faster.
Smoother.
Looks way more awesome.

For those of you who like the Lewa look u guys can download it here!

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/

Enjoy~~


----------



## heartygooner (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all. I second the request for personal reviews of this phone. Looks awesome, but as with most of these types of phones they can be a little hit and miss. Thanks.


----------



## ubelai (Jan 7, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Nope. Totally smooth. Especially the app drawer. And the best part is that Apex Launcher is fully customizable! =]

Click to collapse



Hmm, I tried both Roms out again to compare and I'd have to admit the 4.1.2 variant has that tinge of more fluidity, observable with typing, multitasking and others like scrolling and such.

This is both Roms having Seeder 1.1 and Apex launcher installed, but regardless of the two damn Apex launcher is great! 

Contemplating the new lewa-based Rom out, but I'm unsure as to if I'm that fond of using a white interface again. 

Edit: Here are some benchmarks I'm getting with my device, pretty stoked with the results 






Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 8, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Hmm, I tried both Roms out again to compare and I'd have to admit the 4.1.2 variant has that tinge of more fluidity, observable with typing, multitasking and others like scrolling and such.
> 
> This is both Roms having Seeder 1.1 and Apex launcher installed, but regardless of the two damn Apex launcher is great!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome!! And that benchmark is based on 4.1.2 or 4.0.4 ROM?


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 8, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Hmm, I tried both Roms out again to compare and I'd have to admit the 4.1.2 variant has that tinge of more fluidity, observable with typing, multitasking and others like scrolling and such.
> 
> This is both Roms having Seeder 1.1 and Apex launcher installed, but regardless of the two damn Apex launcher is great!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u tried this rom? 
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-5/

how is the performance compared to.the 592zn rom?


----------



## elben (Jan 8, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> It seems my battery or my G3 is [email protected] then. Same type of usage than you but I need to charge my G3 every day. By screen is always set at 0% with a special app.
> 
> I will try to stop Skype to see if I notice any difference ence. I am running the latest official ROM 20122911.the previous one was draining my battery in standby.

Click to collapse



My G3 was bought from a friend who lives in China, and at the shop they told him to buy a second battery (they know better ???).
So, he bought it with the charger (see image), all together EUR. 150. I think it worths to buy it.
As for ROM, I have the latest of Lewa, which I think is the best for the moment and wait for their 4.1.


----------



## ubelai (Jan 8, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Awesome!! And that benchmark is based on 4.1.2 or 4.0.4 ROM?

Click to collapse



It's this Rom here  http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-5/
I updated it over the stock Jiayu 4.0.4 (which I had SPFlashed) via mobileuncle recovery, and needless to say this is the best out of every Rom to date. I had the reboot error ONCE while trying to do auto shutdown and wakeup, and the LED notifier doesn't work which I'm not too fussed about (I use my phone heavy and get all sorts of notifications, things were getting pretty colourful on the stock rom  and I could swear my battery was affected because of this)
But yeah, I will definitely keep using this one until the official!



thegamer1907 said:


> u tried this rom?
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-5/
> 
> how is the performance compared to.the 592zn rom?

Click to collapse



As above, probably the best and cleanest 4.1.2 I've used to date. No problems faced, near-zero lag on all interfaces (loving how instantaneous keyboard input is!!!) Overall it did me enough justice to make a proper backup of it.



Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda premium


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 8, 2013)

guess ill try it as well. does it have the battery full hang while charging problem?


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 8, 2013)

ubelai said:


> It's this Rom here  http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-5/
> I updated it over the stock Jiayu 4.0.4 (which I had SPFlashed) via mobileuncle recovery, and needless to say this is the best out of every Rom to date. I had the reboot error ONCE while trying to do auto shutdown and wakeup, and the LED notifier doesn't work which I'm not too fussed about (I use my phone heavy and get all sorts of notifications, things were getting pretty colourful on the stock rom  and I could swear my battery was affected because of this)
> But yeah, I will definitely keep using this one until the official!

Click to collapse



I'm still a bit skeptical on trying out this ROM. I don't know if I really wanna try out this UMI X1 port. Do u have any charging issues? Other people are reporting that their phone charges up to 88-91% n then just freezes. 

Can u please list out all the bugs u can find on this ROM? I would like to know what i'm getting into before I flash this ROM. Thanks~


----------



## ubelai (Jan 8, 2013)

K





thegamer1907 said:


> guess ill try it as well. does it have the battery full hang while charging problem?

Click to collapse



If you wanna play it safe for future reference, use Lewa Backup and do a normal backup of your currently chosen Rom.
The only charging problem I faced was when I did the auto shutdown-wake. Been waking up with 100% battery every morning. Feels good 



koolbrader said:


> I'm still a bit skeptical on trying out this ROM. I don't know if I really wanna try out this UMI X1 port. Do u have any charging issues? Other people are reporting that their phone charges up to 88-91% n then just freezes.
> 
> Can u please list out all the bugs u can find on this ROM? I would like to know what i'm getting into before I flash this ROM. Thanks~

Click to collapse



I think that problem resided more so in the Rom before it. I was constantly facing the problem with the previous release, but as for the current one I haven't faced the standard charging issue once which is great! 

The only bug I've really encountered is the LED notification and the auto wake/shutdown charging ONCE.
Will keep posted though! 

Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda premium


----------



## DroidOFr (Jan 8, 2013)

LEd notification
the screen not sleep down when charging
when you go to setting-->displaye->scene, the app crash

With the last JB of 06/01/13



Anyone found a solution for headset with remote control?


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 8, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Hmm. That's weird. My screen is set to about 30%. It does sound like some app is draining ur battery. U can try downloading Better Battery Stats and see which app is taking up ur battery or if u don't want to pay u can just download this one.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gsamlabs.bbm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Koolbrader, 

I did what you recommended me yesterday. I turned off auto-rotate and purchased 'Better battery stat'. I need a little bit of interpretation here:

1st picture, I unplugged my phone at 4:52,100% battery

2nd picture, by 17:14 it was already at 37%. Notice when the screen was ON. Wifi, bt and gps OFF. 

3rd picture, by 17:33 I took this processor usage snapshot which surprised me as most of the time it was in deep sleep and not much at 1Ghz.

4th picture, alarms. No clue what is the first item. 

Could you tell me what stats would you like I send you? I've got them all but I don't know which are relevant. 

I also purchased a new SanDisk 32GB class 4 as I read that has a small power consumption but I haven't noticed much change from my previous SD card from Toshiba. What SD card brand have you got? 

My battery is exactly the same than in the picture. I wonder if they reach end of life earlier than usual. 

I also installed 'easy battery' but at the moment I haven't notice any difference either. 

Thanks.


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 8, 2013)

elben said:


> My G3 was bought from a friend who lives in China, and at the shop they told him to buy a second battery (they know better ???).
> So, he bought it with the charger (see image), all together EUR. 150. I think it worths to buy it.
> As for ROM, I have the latest of Lewa, which I think is the best for the moment and wait for their 4.1.

Click to collapse



Hi elben, thanks for your reply. My battery is exactly the same than in the picture. 10.18Wh. So, theoretically my battery would survive 18h45m based on 'battery mix'. So, 10.18Wh / 18.75h = 0.543 Watts of average power consumption during the 19 hours. So, assuming an average voltage of 4V (4.18V to 3.78V) that's 133mA. It seems reasonable to me. I am surprised that could last 4 days as someone said. That means, 0.106 Watts average during 96 hours (33mA average)

Can I ask you, what micro SD card have you got. What brand, capacity and class. Mine is SanDisk 32GB,class 4.

Thanks

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ubelai (Jan 9, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> Hi Koolbrader,
> 
> I did what you recommended me yesterday. I turned off auto-rotate and purchased 'Better battery stat'. I need a little bit of interpretation here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you please list what Rom you're using?


Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda premium


----------



## PirateBay (Jan 9, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Well i'm not quite sure but it sounds like a corrupted ROM. I use Free Download Manager to download my files. This way i'm 100% certain the files are not corrupted. Try to redownload the ROM while making sure that it is not corrupted n then reflash and see what happens.
> 
> Managed to make phone bootable after 3 days. Its booting but not registering on any mobile network. I guess, I have tampered the IMEI No. by flashing whole ROM. I tried changing IMEI using MobiltUncle but no success ;(
> 
> Someone.. Pls help!!

Click to collapse


----------



## elben (Jan 9, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> Hi elben, thanks for your reply. My battery is exactly the same than in the picture. 10.18Wh. So, theoretically my battery would survive 18h45m based on 'battery mix'. So, 10.18Wh / 18.75h = 0.543 Watts of average power consumption during the 19 hours. So, assuming an average voltage of 4V (4.18V to 3.78V) that's 133mA. It seems reasonable to me. I am surprised that could last 4 days as someone said. That means, 0.106 Watts average during 96 hours (33mA average)
> 
> Can I ask you, what micro SD card have you got. What brand, capacity and class. Mine is SanDisk 32GB,class 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi DanViMar,
My micro SD is NO NAME, HC, 8Gb, class 4.
My Rom is LeWa 13.01.04_12632 and I run GreenPower v9.2 for saving battery.
I hope I helped.
regards

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




arkas5 said:


> Does anyone know if we can install a rom with greek language? I know that etotalk mod rom is offering this choice but i do not know if it is distributable...

Click to collapse



The only rom I tried with a lot of languages including Greek, is
this one http://www.needrom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/2013.1.1_jiayu-g3.zip


----------



## andref (Jan 9, 2013)

DroidOFr said:


> LEd notification
> the screen not sleep down when charging
> when you go to setting-->displaye->scene, the app crash
> 
> With the last JB of 06/01/13

Click to collapse



Also been using this one since it came out. The "Scene" crash is there, but I don't get the screen on during charging issue. I use a pattern unlock for the lock screen, maybe that makes a difference. LED does not work as above.

A couple of apps can't be installed due to a "not supported device" message on the market. TweetDeck in one.

I do however have a charging issue. The phone changes fine until it hits 90% then it will randomly reboot at some point, sometimes at 92% sometimes at 94%, bit random. It's not a major issue as I charge it during the day at my desk and leave it off change at night. That way I can stop before 90%. Now and then I switch it off and charge it up to 100% to keep the battery in condition. 

Good enough until the official JB comes out. I tried pretty much all the others out there including the latest LEWA, but they all have issues for me. This is the best so far.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 9, 2013)

elben said:


> Hi DanViMar,
> My micro SD is NO NAME, HC, 8Gb, class 4.
> My Rom is LeWa 13.01.04_12632 and I run GreenPower v9.2 for saving battery.
> I hope I helped.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. 

It says, 

Baseband version: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.V5,2012/07/25 20:13
Kernel version:        3.0.13

I've read about LeWa ROM. It is MAUI a different ROM?
Do you think it LeWa is better than MAUI? Why?

Thanks,


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 9, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Could you please list what Rom you're using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi ubeli, 

Picture attached. I basically update the official ROM 29112012 with mod rom from etotalk. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## elben (Jan 9, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> It says,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For your info:
*QUESTION:* What are "Firmware, Baseband Version, Kernel version, and Build number" and what do they do.
*ANSWER:* They don't *do* anything. These are simply informational features. Firmware is the overall version of the Android system on your phone. Baseband version is the version of the radio embedded in the device. Since Android is based on the Linux operating system, they show you the current version of the Kernel used in the heart of the system. The Build number is just an indicator of which numerical version of the current overall system was built by developers for your device.

So, MAUI is not a rom.
As for LeWa, for my needs is the best, for others not. You have to try some and decide.
regards


----------



## ubelai (Jan 9, 2013)

Will post a quick tut on the cleanest (to my current experience) 4.1.2 Rom setup tomorrow.

Only problem I've faced to my use is the LED notification, but that's not a big issue for me.

No charging problems, everything runs smooth, getting 6000+ benchmarks which is definitely a great result from a G3.



Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda premium


----------



## alone10 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have this phone and everything is ok - really surprising - phone call quality and reception are very good - screen is astonishing - there are few minor bugs that I found - whe you drag an apk icon on the main screens it seems a little slow and laggy also one attachment type .mht could not open by any propper apk - I solved it finally by downloading & than browsing from the apk - battery lasts all day long with standard use - including web surfing & music playing - I thing battery performance will get better after few more charges...


----------



## dohcacr (Jan 9, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Will post a quick tut on the cleanest (to my current experience) 4.1.2 Rom setup tomorrow.
> 
> Only problem I've faced to my use is the LED notification, but that's not a big issue for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking forward to it!


----------



## ubelai (Jan 9, 2013)

alone10 said:


> I have this phone and everything is ok - really surprising - phone call quality and reception are very good - screen is astonishing - there are few minor bugs that I found - whe you drag an apk icon on the main screens it seems a little slow and laggy also one attachment type .mht could not open by any propper apk - I solved it finally by downloading & than browsing from the apk - battery lasts all day long with standard use - including web surfing & music playing - I thing battery performance will get better after few more charges...

Click to collapse



Try move the messages app out of the dock onto the home screen, should be less laggy dealing with the launcher.

Seems the fact that the messages app operates as a db conflicts with the current launchers out!

Sent from my JIAYU G3 using xda premium


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 9, 2013)

elben said:


> For your info:
> *QUESTION:* What are "Firmware, Baseband Version, Kernel version, and Build number" and what do they do.
> *ANSWER:* They don't *do* anything. These are simply informational features. Firmware is the overall version of the Android system on your phone. Baseband version is the version of the radio embedded in the device. Since Android is based on the Linux operating system, they show you the current version of the Kernel used in the heart of the system. The Build number is just an indicator of which numerical version of the current overall system was built by developers for your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Elben, thanks for this. I am a total new with this. This is my first Android. 

So my ROM is the latest original from Jiayu that everybody is talking about as it fixes the massive battery drain in standby. This is the 20121129. I also have the etotalk MOD ROM. 

Question, have you ever tried recording voice while charging your phone? 

The picture is using the Android app that shows frequency spectrum density. The first 5 seconds is leaving the phone on the table alone. The following 5 seconds is with the USB connected and charging. The final 5 seconds is while charging the phone and holding it with my hands on the side on the bottom. The last couple of seconds is when I pull the usb cable out which all comes back to normal. What is this horrible noise? People started telling me that they were hearing a horrible noise and I realised that my mic is very susceptible to the usb charger. Could you try if that happens to you? 

I also have a recorded the sound but I don't know how to upload it to the forum. 

UPDATE: I am having problems uploading the picture. I will try later. 

Thanks 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DroidOFr (Jan 9, 2013)

andref said:


> Also been using this one since it came out. The "Scene" crash is there, but I don't get the screen on during charging issue. I use a pattern unlock for the lock screen, maybe that makes a difference. LED does not work as above.
> 
> A couple of apps can't be installed due to a "not supported device" message on the market. TweetDeck in one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All JB rom not support the led notiication
I run on the last JB, and no prblem with app, tweetdeck too

Are you sure you are on the last from 06/01/2013:here

beacause all the problem you quote, i ve got heme before but not with the last
dont forget to do all the wipe when you flash



*I have update my tuto *


----------



## elben (Jan 9, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> Elben, thanks for this. I am a total new with this. This is my first Android.
> 
> So my ROM is the latest original from Jiayu that everybody is talking about as it fixes the massive battery drain in standby. This is the 20121129. I also have the etotalk MOD ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried Sound Recorder in all cases you state. The result was the same with or without cable on. Excellent
People in LeWa have made their own accessories (sound recorder, FM radio, calculator etc).


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for testing it. It is probably my unit. I may have to return it. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 10, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> Hi Koolbrader,
> 
> I did what you recommended me yesterday. I turned off auto-rotate and purchased 'Better battery stat'. I need a little bit of interpretation here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, I'm really sorry ur having trouble w ur Jiayu and i'm sorry I haven't replied sooner. Been super busy with exams. I looked at ur pics and I can't tell what's draining ur phone's battery either. It seems to be normal usage but it's draining faster than normal. Temperature normal. Processor normal. Battery usage normal. CPU spike normal. Weird. It could be the ROM u r using or it could be the battery u got was faulty. There is no problem with ur phones hardware so don't worry.

About the SD card, I don't believe it affects ur phone so much but if u still want to know my SD card, I am using a Kingston 8GB Class 10. Class 10 has the fastest transfer rate.




PirateBay said:


> Managed to make phone bootable after 3 days. Its booting but not registering on any mobile network. I guess, I have tampered the IMEI No. by flashing whole ROM. I tried changing IMEI using MobiltUncle but no success ;(
> 
> Someone.. Pls help!!

Click to collapse



Go into ur cwm recovery and wipe your phone. choose wipe data/factory reset and then choose wipe cache partition.

Your phone should be fine now but if it is not, re-flash your ROM, and do what I have just said. If it still cannot access any mobile network then flash a different ROM coz the ROM u r using might not be suitable for ur phone or is corrupted.





DanVilMar said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> It says,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I read that u r using etotalk mod ROM. Since ur phone is draining battery, why not try a stock ROM? Try this stock ROM.

If you don't know how, then read this tutorial.

If you run into any problems, try reading my suggestion here.


----------



## elben (Jan 10, 2013)

I read that u r using etotalk mod ROM. Since ur phone is draining battery, why not try a stock ROM? Try this stock ROM.

koolbrader is right. You should try the stock rom. Also check your launcher, try one of the simplest to see if your battery lasts longer.
I was using TSF launcher on a Zopo200 and I had to charge the battery every 8 hours. After I changed it to ADW or APEX, everything was normal.
I hope I helped.


----------



## andref (Jan 10, 2013)

DroidOFr said:


> I run on the last JB, and no prblem with app, tweetdeck too
> 
> Are you sure you are on the last from 06/01/2013:here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, thank you very much. I was running a version 1.6 (06/01/2013) from NeedRom, but it seems your link is slightly different. I can now install all apps again. Will test charging tonight.


----------



## siryeti (Jan 10, 2013)

*question*

HelloI 
have a problem with my G3 phone, I hope someone can help me.
This morning everything was fine, then only an LCD backlight, the display does not show anything.
Android running in the background, sounds, email, incoming calls, but nothing visible only when backlight.
Snappea I saw the menu screen, etc., but nothing on the screen.
Battery take out several times, no change.put down your phone, turn on and 8 hours later it works perfectly, for about 10 minutes,
 and then it happened again, only an LCD backlight.
SP Flash Tool only I was able to install CWM recovery, rom did not know print problem
Now when you turn on the backlight turns on, about 8 seconds, then it is also missing for 3 seconds and it repeats.
Thank you so much for any help


----------



## sempracurtir (Jan 10, 2013)

Does the official ROM have multilanguage? Does it have portuguese?
Is it chinese app free? And does it have google play store?

Sorry for all the questions, but I just want to be sure before installing


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 11, 2013)

elben said:


> I read that u r using etotalk mod ROM. Since ur phone is draining battery, why not try a stock ROM? Try this stock ROM.
> 
> koolbrader is right. You should try the stock rom. Also check your launcher, try one of the simplest to see if your battery lasts longer.
> I was using TSF launcher on a Zopo200 and I had to charge the battery every 8 hours. After I changed it to ADW or APEX, everything was normal.
> I hope I helped.

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm using APEX Launcher too. It's fast, fluid and doesnt use up much battery.




siryeti said:


> HelloI
> have a problem with my G3 phone, I hope someone can help me.
> This morning everything was fine, then only an LCD backlight, the display does not show anything.
> Android running in the background, sounds, email, incoming calls, but nothing visible only when backlight.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, ur LCD is busted. This happened to me once. U have to either live with the fact that u have to take out the battery and re insert just to use the phone or get it fixed or buy a new phone. Try and send to a local repair shop and see if they can help u out, if not then send to where u bought the phone from and tell them to fix it. sorry dude~




sempracurtir said:


> Does the official ROM have multilanguage? Does it have portuguese?
> Is it chinese app free? And does it have google play store?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I just want to be sure before installing

Click to collapse



1) Official ROM has multilanguage.
2) It has Portugese language both for Brasil and Portugal.
3) It is not chinese app free but it's just like 3 or 4 apps only. You can root the phone and uninstall them or u can use a APEX launcher and hide them like I do.
4) Yes it has google play store. The official ROM has google play store. The custom ROMs on needrom.com does not have google play store and you have to manually install gapps.zip in order to get google play store.


----------



## Tharg0r (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys, could I just double check before I start, what is currently the best/easiest tutorial to use for rooting the G3?

Also what is currently the best Jellybean ROM to use that fixes the power drain issue from the stock ROM? I just want to check beforehand so I dont do something thats already obsolete...

Many thanks for the assistance.


----------



## andref (Jan 11, 2013)

Check back a page for user @DroidOFr, he has a link in his sig to rooting and JB install. His instructions are easy and quick and the latest, currently "best" JB ROM is also linked there.

Also bit more details here http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/


----------



## Tharg0r (Jan 11, 2013)

andref said:


> Check back a page for user @DroidOFr, he has a link in his sig to rooting and JB install. His instructions are easy and quick and the latest, currently "best" JB ROM is also linked there.
> 
> Also bit more details here

Click to collapse



Just what I wanted thanks Andre and DroidOFr.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 11, 2013)

guys, does the original ROM build 20121115 has any issues with signal power....i find that my phone loses signal inside home when my another nokia shows full signal ...... If it does have any such issue...can anyone help me in fixing this issue please


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm from Brazil.
I'm with the g3 only 3 weeks.
I did the last update.
the battery takes a long time to get loaded.
is there any rom that makes the battery load quickly?
is there any rom that updates the android? my android is still 4.0.1


----------



## astukov (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't noticed this on my phone. Check 3G settings as you may have WCDMA-only networks selected. Choose AUTO instead.

Hope this helps.

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tharg0r (Jan 11, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> I'm from Brazil.
> I'm with the g3 only 3 weeks.
> I did the last update.
> the battery takes a long time to get loaded.
> ...

Click to collapse



See my question and Andref's answer at the top of this page!


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 12, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Will post a quick tut on the cleanest (to my current experience) 4.1.2 Rom setup tomorrow.
> 
> Only problem I've faced to my use is the LED notification, but that's not a big issue for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the qing tian rom as u suggested but reverted bback to the maizi 592zn rom. The qt rom gave me a few problems, the most annoying one is that some of my apps refused to install on that rom. Though I do agagree its slightly smoother than the maizi rom


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 12, 2013)

I updated my stock ROM to 20121129 and I am still getting the signal problem.... I was working quite good some time back and now I have this huge problem.....anyone knows wheter it is possible to increase the signal strength capacity ?


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Camera link in launcher dock*

Hi

I have stock rom with camera fix on a folder in launcher dock.
Sometime the device freeze ad i need to remove battery.

Do u thing that che camera link on the launcher dock is the problem ?




ubelai said:


> Make sure you take the camera out of the launcher dock.
> I only figured this out just recently too! Launcher doesn't seem coincide with the camera fix that well, and I found that it removed my seemingly long standby reboots.
> 
> Sent from my G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

Try to change ro.product.device in build.prop



thegamer1907 said:


> I tried the qing tian rom as u suggested but reverted bback to the maizi 592zn rom. The qt rom gave me a few problems, the most annoying one is that some of my apps refused to install on that rom. Though I do agagree its slightly smoother than the maizi rom

Click to collapse


----------



## harisled (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello guys, can someone link me the latest 4.0.4 rom that has clean Android ui and is stable? (I used this http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/ but it seems a bit slow to me)
Thanks in advance


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 13, 2013)

harisled said:


> Hello guys, can someone link me the latest 4.0.4 rom that has clean Android ui and is stable? (I used this http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/ but it seems a bit slow to me)
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Please read back a few pages. I keep giving the link to people and everyone still asks. READ THE THREAD! Don't just request without looking for it 1st.


----------



## harisled (Jan 13, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Please read back a few pages. I keep giving the link to people and everyone still asks. READ THE THREAD! Don't just request without looking for it 1st.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I found a post of yours back to page 16 
The date is 29/11/2012 guess its right!
Also would be nice if the OP was updated with some links


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 14, 2013)

Guys, i updated my phone to QT_JB_APKHOT_V1.6 but i found that it is too unstable and most of the commonly used apps are crashing. So i am back to stock ROM.

Guys, I have installed CWM recovery permanently. Now i want to update to G3-20121129-082828卡刷包 because it has battery fix. When i try to do it as shown in the guide given, i am seeing CWM recovery instead of the recovery of 'Update System' .

I am not able to update with CWM recovery. It is aborting due to errors. Guys, can anyone help me in updating my ROM to G3-20121129-082828卡刷包 ?

thanks,


----------



## cerberusxd (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok so I use the G3-20121129-082828 update because my battery life was not lasting 20+ hours(more like 12 t0 15 hours) and then suddenly my battery life becomes worse and is not only 3 hours max(Battery Mix says so and my % of life goes down fast). Why is this happening?

All I did was just place the update at the root of my sd card, did the system update and bam. Could it have been a bad update file?


----------



## mengfei (Jan 14, 2013)

this is surely one of the Best Cheap china phone I have used! great specs good quality - for now 

BTW how to do a screenshot on this 4.0.4 ROM.
tnx


----------



## cerberusxd (Jan 14, 2013)

mengfei said:


> this is surely one of the Best Cheap china phone I have used! great specs good quality - for now
> 
> BTW how to do a screenshot on this 4.0.4 ROM.
> tnx

Click to collapse



Power button + Volume Button down


Btw I guess my battery had to condition because it went to 21 hours til 0(Battery Mix). I'd still like to know how to get it even longer tho lol


----------



## ubelai (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry to all of those that expected a tut from me, I've been on the move a lot lately and away from the pc. It seems others have covered the required steps to install a ROM though.

Oh, and the newest 592zn 4.1.2 Maizi ROM (14-01-13) is here: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=191778&uk=3928942219
Thought I'd whack it onto my G3 to see how it goes. No serious bugs as per the 12 hours I've used it so far.


----------



## PirateBay (Jan 15, 2013)

*Not able to play most of the games*

I'm not able to play most of the games on my phone.

I'm using latest ROM, Pls suggest???


----------



## mengfei (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ are all the functions from stock 4.0.4 working? like led notif, various camera settings, dual SIM card config, USB tether etc.
tnx


@PirateBay 
almost all the games i placed run ok except samura II
using official ROM 4.0.4


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 15, 2013)

*Install Lewa ROM on CWM recovery ?*

I have installed CWM recovery on my Jiayu G3 and now i want to install Lewa ROm from (need rom)....how can i install Lewa ROM please ?


----------



## elben (Jan 15, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> I have installed CWM recovery on my Jiayu G3 and now i want to install Lewa ROm from (need rom)....how can i install Lewa ROM please ?

Click to collapse



Copy the recovery.img to the root of SD card, run MobileUncle, select Recovery Update and follow instructions.
Another way is with SP Flash Tool. Search forum for instructions.
Be careful, the new LeWa recovery 2 is in Chinese, install the no. 1 which is in English.


----------



## ubelai (Jan 15, 2013)

mengfei said:


> ^^ are all the functions from stock 4.0.4 working? like led notif, various camera settings, dual SIM card config, USB tether etc.
> tnx

Click to collapse



Unfortunately LED Notif doesn't work like the other 4.1.2 Roms, but dual sim and camera work fine. Haven't tested tethering yet though.

Even though every 4.1.2 released to date misses some features from 4.0.4, the overall performance shuns in my own opinion.
One thing noticed is, coming from an iPhone and having the habit of fast typing, I noticed the 4.0.4 touch interface couldn't keep up with my input which was quite a bother, and 4.1.2 sorted that for me.

Not only input, but scrolling, multitasking and pretty much every other activity done on the phone is much more fluid.
Project Butter featured in 4.1.2 really does the justice that 4.0.4 lacks.



Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 15, 2013)

the most current rom is 4.12.0114?
This is the android version?


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 15, 2013)

elben said:


> Copy the recovery.img to the root of SD card, run MobileUncle, select Recovery Update and follow instructions.
> Another way is with SP Flash Tool. Search forum for instructions.
> Be careful, the new LeWa recovery 2 is in Chinese, install the no. 1 which is in English.

Click to collapse



Thanks man..it helped. Was wondering if you know how to install Lewa ROM ? does it have any new features apart from the different look of the UI


----------



## andref (Jan 15, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> Thanks man..it helped. Was wondering if you know how to install Lewa ROM ? does it have any new features apart from the different look of the UI

Click to collapse



To install LEWA ROMs you need the LEWA recovery. It can not be done with CWM. To install the LEWA recovery use Mobile Uncle and the LEWA recovery file listed in the rooting tut. Just be aware, as mentioned above, the latest LEWA ROM will install a new LEWA recovery which is all in Chinese so note what is where in recovery before you flash. LEWA is nice, bit like MIUI, lots of nice little tweaks, its a personal thing so try it out. I prefer clean JB myself.


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Andref....I have a few more questions for you .....

Does the Lewa ROM fix the battery drain problem in the stock ROM ?

Currently I have a English Lewa recovery.....and now if i install Lewa ROM, does this is english recovery is erased ? if so, then can i reinstall the original english Lewa recovery ?

Does the Lewa come with normal Google apps? can it be rooted with Bin4 method ?

What is the most stable JB ROM out there ?


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 15, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> Guys, i updated my phone to QT_JB_APKHOT_V1.6 but i found that it is too unstable and most of the commonly used apps are crashing. So i am back to stock ROM.
> 
> Guys, I have installed CWM recovery permanently. Now i want to update to G3-20121129-082828卡刷包 because it has battery fix. When i try to do it as shown in the guide given, i am seeing CWM recovery instead of the recovery of 'Update System' .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please read a few pages back. I've already covered this, u have to remove all the chinese letters in the ROM before flashing.





cerberusxd said:


> Ok so I use the G3-20121129-082828 update because my battery life was not lasting 20+ hours(more like 12 t0 15 hours) and then suddenly my battery life becomes worse and is not only 3 hours max(Battery Mix says so and my % of life goes down fast). Why is this happening?
> 
> All I did was just place the update at the root of my sd card, did the system update and bam. Could it have been a bad update file?

Click to collapse



Follow these steps:
1)backup
2)reflash
3)wipe data
4)wipe battery stats
5)restore data n apps from ur backup

Always remember to charge phone to 100% wipe battery stats after flashing a new ROM. This will help u recalibrate the battery. U don't need to condition the battery, it just takes some time to get used to it's new ROM. When I 1st flashed my ROM, I got same battery life as you. Now I get around 40 hours before I need to recharge.




ubelai said:


> Unfortunately LED Notif doesn't work like the other 4.1.2 Roms, but dual sim and camera work fine. Haven't tested tethering yet though.
> 
> Even though every 4.1.2 released to date misses some features from 4.0.4, the overall performance shuns in my own opinion.
> One thing noticed is, coming from an iPhone and having the habit of fast typing, I noticed the 4.0.4 touch interface couldn't keep up with my input which was quite a bother, and 4.1.2 sorted that for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



I never noticed the slow typing issue u were talking about on 4.0.4. I'll still wait for official 4.1.2 1st before updating. Don't wanna use buggy ROM, even if it has very little bug.


----------



## elben (Jan 15, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> Thanks man..it helped. Was wondering if you know how to install Lewa ROM ? does it have any new features apart from the different look of the UI

Click to collapse



LeWa Roms have their own UI, which I find it very nice. They have changed Radio FM, Sound Recorder, Calculator etc.
The notification bar is great, the Music shows lyrics and when you open Phone, you can scroll horizontally to Contacts, Messages, Call history.
So, you need only one of these buttons in home screen. They also have an Updater, where it searches for new roms, downloads and install them automatically.
The battery is also good. Their launcher is not good, so you have to install one from the store.
I had it on my G3 till yesterday, but I changed it to a 4.1.2 Jelly Bean. The new 4.1.2 rom is fast like a bullet.
On AnTuTu I got 6057 while with LeWa 4.0.4 I've got 5742. The problems I got, is that  a) it has a few Ringtones and only one (1)
notification sound and b) the led works only when charging (red) and charged (green), not for calls, emails, sms.


----------



## cerberusxd (Jan 15, 2013)

Now this can't be right... 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## incite316 (Jan 15, 2013)

*phone loop*

hi has anyone else ran into this problem when installing any of the 4.1.2 roms, you get a error "Unfortunately, the process com.android.phone has stopped" when installing the sim card (or sim card already installed).


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 16, 2013)

the official devs posted in the forums that g3 jb oficial rom will be released after g2. g2 rom was released yesterday. rumors were saying that g2 rom will be released on 15 which was correct, and g3 will be on 20 jan 2359hrs china time.


----------



## ubelai (Jan 16, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> I never noticed the slow typing issue u were talking about on 4.0.4. I'll still wait for official 4.1.2 1st before updating. Don't wanna use buggy ROM, even if it has very little bug.

Click to collapse



If you're that fast a typer you'll know where I'm coming from. Plus 4.1.2 has an upgraded touch interface from 4.0.4.
This will be my last Rom before the official release on the 20th.


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 16, 2013)

thegamer1907 said:


> the official devs posted in the forums that g3 jb oficial rom will be released after g2. g2 rom was released yesterday. rumors were saying that g2 rom will be released on 15 which was correct, and g3 will be on 20 jan 2359hrs china time.

Click to collapse



thatz good news!!....where did you get that info ? any english language forums ?


----------



## andref (Jan 16, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> Does the Lewa ROM fix the battery drain problem in the stock ROM ?
> 
> Currently I have a English Lewa recovery.....and now if i install Lewa ROM, does this is english recovery is erased ? if so, then can i reinstall the original english Lewa recovery ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure about the battery, but most folk using it find the battery good. I don't use it so can't comment. 

When you flash the zip, the recovery you have is replaced by the one in the zip file. You should be able to reflash it using Mobile Uncle. I reflashed CWM with MU when I tried the LEWA ROm so it should work for the older LEWA recovery too.

The ROM is already rooted so no need for Bin4 and I don't think it has Gapps. I usually flash the required Gapps zip at the same time as I flash the ROM just to be sure.

Most stable JB for me so far is the QT_JB_APKHOT_V1.6 released in 06/01/2013. Be sure to wipe everything before you flash else you will have app install issues.


----------



## wangiles (Jan 16, 2013)

*Hope it updates soon!*

I find that all the roms are quite buggy or unstable. Waiting for the official G3 rom is what I'm hoping for now. 4.1.2 does have a lot of positive difference compared to 4.0.4.


----------



## cyrux75 (Jan 16, 2013)

elben said:


> LeWa Roms have their own UI, which I find it very nice. They have changed Radio FM, Sound Recorder, Calculator etc.
> The notification bar is great, the Music shows lyrics and when you open Phone, you can scroll horizontally to Contacts, Messages, Call history.
> So, you need only one of these buttons in home screen. They also have an Updater, where it searches for new roms, downloads and install them automatically.
> The battery is also good. Their launcher is not good, so you have to install one from the store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried "Ascend Tools"? It is able to set various notification settings and also LED color and blink rate; it works on G3 with ROM 4.0.4, wonder if works also on 4.1.2


----------



## andref (Jan 16, 2013)

*Rooted Stock ROM??*

As a matter of interest,does anyone have a rooted stock (4.0.4) ROM that can he flashed with CWM. I initially had SIM issues with the stock G3 ROM, but now have a new SIM card so would like to test this out, but don't want to go through the whole SPflash and rooting process again if possible.


----------



## wangiles (Jan 16, 2013)

Would love to have that too. English rom is what you want cos the other roms are all not working for me. 

Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyrux75 (Jan 16, 2013)

andref said:


> As a matter of interest,does anyone have a rooted stock (4.0.4) ROM that can he flashed with CWM. I initially had SIM issues with the stock G3 ROM, but now have a new SIM card so would like to test this out, but don't want to go through the whole SPflash and rooting process again if possible.

Click to collapse





wangiles said:


> Would love to have that too. English rom is what you want cos the other roms are all not working for me.
> 
> Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Following is an almost-STOCK 20121128  4.0.4 based ROM, Root'ed, with many languages and some good stuff inside.

http://dl.romzj.com/ROM/佳域 G3 基于官方1204 高级电源菜单 短信弹出显示 锁屏农历.zip


----------



## wangiles (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks. Will try it out. 

Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 16, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> thatz good news!!....where did you get that info ? any english language forums ?

Click to collapse



i do understand chinese and i frequent the official forums for news on the jb update for g3. lets hope the rumors are true.


----------



## PirateBay (Jan 16, 2013)

mengfei said:


> ^^ are all the functions from stock 4.0.4 working? like led notif, various camera settings, dual SIM card config, USB tether etc.
> tnx
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then, I doubt if my phone is original  I'm not even able to play TempleRun.

Will you guide on something


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## Roachie (Jan 16, 2013)

cyrux75 said:


> Following is an almost-STOCK 20121128  4.0.4 based ROM, Root'ed, with many languages and some good stuff inside.
> 
> http://dl.romzj.com/ROM/佳域 G3 基于官方1204 高级电源菜单 短信弹出显示 锁屏农历.zip

Click to collapse



Dont know where you got this rom from but DONT USE IT!! Its a pretty slow rom and it doesnt even have an INPUT method! Cant go to websites or go onto my wifi cause i cant enter the password. haha.


----------



## wangiles (Jan 16, 2013)

Shucks! Thanks for the heads up. Anyone with a stock working rom? 

Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roachie (Jan 16, 2013)

andref said:


> As a matter of interest,does anyone have a rooted stock (4.0.4) ROM that can he flashed with CWM. I initially had SIM issues with the stock G3 ROM, but now have a new SIM card so would like to test this out, but don't want to go through the whole SPflash and rooting process again if possible.

Click to collapse




https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36140504/G3-20121129-082828 for CWM pre-rooted with SuperSU.zip

Thanks to Tweakers!


----------



## mengfei (Jan 16, 2013)

PirateBay said:


> Then, I doubt if my phone is original  I'm not even able to play TempleRun.
> 
> Will you guide on something

Click to collapse



hmmm that's strange, where did you get your phone & what was the Ver. on it? download Mobileuncle Tools from market & from there you can see the innards of our phone.

Temple run, Subway Surf & even the PvsZ HD runs on it smoothly but stutters a little bit with Samurai vs Zombies. even before rooting most of the games/ apps run well.

_**I tried almost all Key combination for a screen cap on 4.0.4 but no go! I guess i have to get an app for that** _

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

for those who haven't seen this 

*Jiayu G3 rooted / permanent recovery / ICS spell check fixed*

scroll down a bit.


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 16, 2013)

This rom can be flashed with CWM ?



Roachie said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36140504/G3-20121129-082828 for CWM pre-rooted with SuperSU.zip
> 
> Thanks to Tweakers!

Click to collapse


----------



## Roachie (Jan 16, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> This rom can be flashed with CWM ?

Click to collapse



Yup, already did it  stock rom flashable with CWM.


----------



## andref (Jan 16, 2013)

Roachie said:


> Yup, already did it  stock rom flashable with CWM.

Click to collapse



Mmm, getting "Installation aborted". Did you use "choose zip" or "Apply update.zip" in CWM? I see the zip contains an update.zip file, do we need to extract and flash that?


----------



## Roachie (Jan 17, 2013)

andref said:


> Mmm, getting "Installation aborted". Did you use "choose zip" or "Apply update.zip" in CWM? I see the zip contains an update.zip file, do we need to extract and flash that?

Click to collapse



Yeah extract all files and place update.zip into sdcard root.


----------



## Pimsouille (Jan 17, 2013)

*back camera only makes blurry pictures*



ubelai said:


> Sure
> Took me a bit of time to find, only because I full went through a few Chinese forums.
> 
> sendspace. com/file/2zgm5j
> ...

Click to collapse



hello, could you please explain the purpose of this camera fix? I'm having pb with mine, which is not focusing and only makes blurry pictures. Was wondering wether this fix could help me, since I haven't seen similar issue in this forum.

Thank you


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 17, 2013)

guys.....can anyone please tell me know to improve signals on the phone.....My phone is not showing any signal bars inside a home. At the same location my Nokia phone is perfectly normal....Was wondering if there is any fix for this problem ??? Even on the open area I am getting only 2-3 bars..... I need to get a solution for this quickly....


----------



## ubelai (Jan 17, 2013)

Pimsouille said:


> hello, could you please explain the purpose of this camera fix? I'm having pb with mine, which is not focusing and only makes blurry pictures. Was wondering wether this fix could help me, since I haven't seen similar issue in this forum.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



It was for a previous Rom where the camera seized to work. It is now embedded into the newer Roms, and the latest one I've listed where the camera works fine. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium


----------



## Umancini (Jan 17, 2013)

*surface fkagedl*



thegamer1907 said:


> i do understand chinese and i frequent the official forums for news on the jb update for g3. lets hope the rumors are true.

Click to collapse




with google translator you can see the translated page.: D

we can indicate the site?

thanks in advance: Good:


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 17, 2013)

mengfei said:


> hmmm that's strange, where did you get your phone & what was the Ver. on it? download Mobileuncle Tools from market & from there you can see the innards of our phone.
> 
> Temple run, Subway Surf & even the PvsZ HD runs on it smoothly but stutters a little bit with Samurai vs Zombies. even before rooting most of the games/ apps run well.
> 
> _**I tried almost all Key combination for a screen cap on 4.0.4 but no go! I guess i have to get an app for that** _

Click to collapse




Actually, there is a standard screenshot for all android devices on Ice Cream Sandwich. Just press power button + vol down button for a few seconds. Even on the Jiayu G3 this is possible. I use this feature all the time!


----------



## shotfac (Jan 17, 2013)

*How to install playstore on 592zn 4.1.2 Maizi ROM (14-01-13)*



ubelai said:


> Sorry to all of those that expected a tut from me, I've been on the move a lot lately and away from the pc. It seems others have covered the required steps to install a ROM though.
> 
> Oh, and the newest 592zn 4.1.2 Maizi ROM (14-01-13) is here: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=191778&uk=3928942219
> Thought I'd whack it onto my G3 to see how it goes. No serious bugs as per the 12 hours I've used it so far.

Click to collapse



Hi Ubelai, great peace of rom !! real fast and clean. I like this rom however i need to install playstore for market. I have deinstalled the Chinese market which come with this rom i have deinstalled, i have tried google playstore (plstore3.10.10.apk) but when i try to run it closes immediate ?!
How to get a functional Playstore for this rom or which version to use ?

thanks for pointing me to this nice and fast rom !
regards Shotfac


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 17, 2013)

i havent tried the newer maizi rom. does it have the battery charge problem?


----------



## ubelai (Jan 17, 2013)

shotfac said:


> Hi Ubelai, great peace of rom !! real fast and clean. I like this rom however i need to install playstore for market. I have deinstalled the Chinese market which come with this rom i have deinstalled, i have tried google playstore (plstore3.10.10.apk) but when i try to run it closes immediate ?!
> How to get a functional Playstore for this rom or which version to use ?
> 
> thanks for pointing me to this nice and fast rom !
> regards Shotfac

Click to collapse



Hi shotfac, nice to see you're enjoying it 
Did you install the Play Store via the Chinese market? I encountered a similar problem when I did so, but flashing the gapps .zip fixed those problems for me! 
Or I think you could place the market app in system/app and give it permissions 




thegamer1907 said:


> i havent tried the newer maizi rom. does it have the battery charge problem?

Click to collapse



I haven't encountered any charging problems since I got it on the 14th  runs great! Only two more days until the apparent official release of 4.1.2, keen for this!


Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 18, 2013)

ubelai said:


> I haven't encountered any charging problems since I got it on the 14th  runs great! Only two more days until the apparent official release of 4.1.2, keen for this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is there any need to update my current ROM to 20121129 for the 4.1.2 update ? I currently use a build older than that.


----------



## mengfei (Jan 18, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Actually, there is a standard screenshot for all android devices on Ice Cream Sandwich. Just press power button + vol down button for a few seconds. Even on the Jiayu G3 this is possible. I use this feature all the time!

Click to collapse



that's what I also used with my HD2 if the ROM did not have a default screencap feature.

but it's so strange with the G3 i have it wont work, the vol. just goes down. 
could it be coz i'm using Nova Launcher?


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 18, 2013)

mengfei said:


> that's what I also used with my HD2 if the ROM did not have a default screencap feature.
> 
> but it's so strange with the G3 i have it wont work, the vol. just goes down.
> could it be coz i'm using Nova Launcher?

Click to collapse



If it's your launcher that is the problem, u can try taking a snapshot while u r on ur lockscreen. If it works then yeah, ur launcher is the problem. Just make sure u press both the power button and the vol down button at the same time.


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Recovery update fail*

Hi,

sometime my G3 have problem during recovery update.
If i update recovery via mobileuncle tool, at reboot in recovery, sometime G3 stucks at boot logo.
I need to restart, re-update recovery ever via mobileuncle tool and all work (at next recovery reboot)

Someone have this problem ?

Thank you.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, i had that problem of recovery failing with CWM...What i did was to to recover each individual part like....System, Data etc one after the other and then it worked for me.


----------



## Pimsouille (Jan 18, 2013)

ubelai said:


> It was for a previous Rom where the camera seized to work. It is now embedded into the newer Roms, and the latest one I've listed where the camera works fine.
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer.
I have tried already a few ROMs (including latest official), that didn't solve my camera pb. 
Seems to be a hardware problem, and not a very comon one. Probably will have to live with it, or send it back to China.
Otherwise it's a great phone, runs smoothly with apps and games, and handles perfectly the 2 SIMs and the 3G.


----------



## Umancini (Jan 18, 2013)

sorry
on which site we go to check the output of Jelly Bean for our G3 (scheduled for January 20)?


----------



## Eboue14 (Jan 18, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Sure
> Took me a bit of time to find, only because I full went through a few Chinese forums.
> 
> sendspace. com/file/2zgm5j
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, does the phone need to be rooted for the camera to be fixed using this file and mobileuncle?

Thanks.


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Official G3 Beta1 JB 4.1.2 Rom*

Here are the links:

http : //pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168300&uk=839171988
http : //pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168299&uk=839171988

100% Official Beta1



Umancini said:


> sorry
> on which site we go to check the output of Jelly Bean for our G3 (scheduled for January 20)?

Click to collapse


----------



## Eboue14 (Jan 18, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> Here are the links:
> 
> http : //pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168300&uk=839171988
> http : //pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168299&uk=839171988
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for asking a stupid question but how do you install it onto you phone?


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 18, 2013)

Pimsouille said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> I have tried already a few ROMs (including latest official), that didn't solve my camera pb.
> Seems to be a hardware problem, and not a very comon one. Probably will have to live with it, or send it back to China.
> Otherwise it's a great phone, runs smoothly with apps and games, and handles perfectly the 2 SIMs and the 3G.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, what problem do u have?




Eboue14 said:


> I'm sorry for asking a stupid question but how do you install it onto you phone?

Click to collapse



Oh god, read the thread. I've answered this a few times already. Extract, rename all the chinese files n folders, flash using spflash tools. Dnt forget to backup 1st.

Sorry i'm too lazy to write down specific instructions. Please look for my comments in this thread..

---------- Post added at 04:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------




intelinside70 said:


> Here are the links:
> 
> http : //pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168300&uk=839171988
> http : //pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168299&uk=839171988
> ...

Click to collapse



Any problems with this so far? Thinking of updating but I wanna know what i'm getting into. Please post all the bugs you find when ur free. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 AM ----------

*OK HERE IS THE DEAL*

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168300&uk=839171988

This link is the Wire Brush ROM
________________________________________________

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=168299&uk=839171988

This link is the Card Brush ROM

________________________________________________

Difference between Wire Brush and Card Brush:
Wire Brush is for Brush tool and can be used to flash the phone.
Card brush is to flash the phone update in recovery or with the update app and can’t flash the entire phone.

Translation, Wire Brush is to be used with SPFlash tools while Card Brush is used to flash through CWM Recovery or using the Update app in the stock ROM.

You can also check out this link on how to flash the ROM even though this tutorial is meant for a different chinese phone and different chinese ROM, the steps are the same.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the great info *koolbrader*. For installing the Wire Brush ROM (the whole ROM will be replaced) I found this tutorial great: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

EDIT: Now how to root this baby? The Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18 won't work anymore


----------



## twrock (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone using Jiayu's official 4.1 beta yet? How's it working?


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 19, 2013)

*JB 4.1.2 Beta1 pre-rooted*

Seems that this beta rom is pre-rooted (found Superuser in app), please check.



KURT.Beadles said:


> Thanks for the great info *koolbrader*. For installing the Wire Brush ROM (the whole ROM will be replaced) I found this tutorial great: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
> 
> EDIT: Now how to root this baby? The Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v18 won't work anymore

Click to collapse


----------



## twrock (Jan 19, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> Seems that this beta rom is pre-rooted (found Superuser in app), please check.

Click to collapse



I found Superuser in the G2S rom as well, but the the default.prop in the boot.img was not modified to allow root. One simple letter change would suffice to "root" this rom.  But I haven't yet download the  G3 Beta, so I'm not sure if it is the same situation.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 19, 2013)

twrock said:


> Anyone using Jiayu's official 4.1 beta yet? How's it working?

Click to collapse



Still a SIM problem. Jumps from "H" to "R" (Roaming) after an hour or two. Damn thought this would be solved by now.


----------



## twrock (Jan 19, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> Seems that this beta rom is pre-rooted (found Superuser in app), please check.

Click to collapse



downloaded and checked:

```
#
# ADDITIONAL_DEFAULT_PROPERTIES
#
ro.secure=1
ro.allow.mock.location=0
persist.mtk.aee.aed=on
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mass_storage,adb
persist.service.acm.enable=0
```

Nope, looks like it is not rooted.
I could try to do it, but I have no way to test the results. So if you really want to try an untested rooted boot.img, let me know. Otherwise, it would be best to just wait for the final rom anyway.

Edit: ok, I decided just to do it anyway. So if you are the "risk taking" type, here's a link: beta rooted 4.1 boot.img for Jiayu G3
Warning! You are on your own with this. (However, I have made a number of mod roms for the T-Mobile Pulse in the past few year, so maybe it will work.)


----------



## elben (Jan 19, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> Seems that this beta rom is pre-rooted (found Superuser in app), please check.

Click to collapse



Yes, it is pre-rooted


----------



## Pimsouille (Jan 19, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> I'm sorry, what problem do u have?

Click to collapse



The camera is not adjusting focal length.
I can take pictures from very close objects (less than 10cm), but it gets all blurry if I want to shoot objects any further.
Only twice (in 3 weeks) it accidently worked and managed to do a proper focusing.


----------



## cerberusxd (Jan 19, 2013)

Question. Is there a problem with the 3G on this phone? It always show the E next to the signal bar but I thought it was because my plan with tmobile was only max 200mb but I tried my mother's sim andbi know she has 3G...and the same thing happened in both W and G slots. I already have 3G enabled too

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 19, 2013)

conteabba said:


> Inside the stock update.zip you can find stock recovery.img
> 
> Is possible to install the recovery.img using Mobileuncle tool, just put the file in the ROOT of your SD card and then choose update recovery into Mobileuncle apk

Click to collapse



I unpack recovey.img form update.zip but after reboot from mobile uncle tools i've getting red triangle android.


----------



## astukov (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe Im a little bit late, but official 4.1.2 beta 1 is ready for download at needrom.com.

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DroidOFr (Jan 19, 2013)

*La version 4.1 de positionnement personnelle pour V1 natale, la production complètement indépendante, ensoleillée utilisation** faite maison propre, pour comprendre le téléchargement * 
*brosse en points de paquet cette touche est Note: * 
*. 1 avant la brosse dans le package 4,1 fond peut diriger le pinceau dans le * 
*2 fonctionnaires brosse plus tard fil. 4.1, puis la brosse carte de ce paquet * 

*Mise à jour V1: * 
*- la production basée sur le dernier paquet de sortie officielle bas 4,1 * 
*- extrêmement simplifié, une seule taille de paquet application est d'environ 150M * 
*- Ajouter la clé avancée de l'alimentation, de verrouillage d'écran Lunar fonctions intimes (grâce à 3 de terre orientation) * 
*- démarreur est la fonction officielle natif à l'aide FC * 
*- joindre la technologie d'installation silencieuse pour restaurer plus commode * 
*- profondeur connexion d'un signal d'optimisation WIFI * 
*- global odex de fusion, de réduire la taille de l'emballage * 
*- changer l'animation de démarrage, glacière, plus éblouissant * 
*- Les polices mises à jour plus complets et à jour de polices * 
*- Ajout d'un indicateur de batterie 1%, agréable * 
*- Rejoindre directeur RE afin de faciliter la gestion des documents * 
*- tout alignement programme d'optimisation zipalign * 
*- inscription d'économie d'énergie BOOT, d'économie d'énergie optimisation script * 
*de démarrage par défaut USB libre debug * 
*- Ajout du son V4, la musique de l'échelle * 
*- Remplacer la calculatrice Calculatrice grenouille * 
*- ajouter le GPS pour optimiser le fichier positionnement plus rapidement de positionnement * 
*- mis à jour HOSTS annonces fichiers de bloc * 
*- optimiser l'économie d'énergie RF visible * 
*- changer le Fond d'écran de démarrage par défaut * 
*- rejoindre Sony moteur d'affichage V3 version complète * 
*- Starter pack, retirez GG * 
*- Jia Ruan marché chaud, jeux - vous * 
*- en ajoutant un logiciel utilitaire, et ne pas avoir à supprimer le projet de réseau de fonctionner une fois * 
*- d'autres l'optimisation classique, pas onze dehors*

*ICI*





1, basée sur la production de la version officielle 4.1 Beat1 des procédures simplifiées et une racine parfait.  
Ajout de prise en charge avancée du menu d'alimentation directement redémarrer dans la récupération, de faciliter Brosse huile.  
3, l'augmentation de SMS pop-up d'affichage, définissez Ascend -> pop-up réglages pour activer la fonction.  
Modifiez l'heure de barre d'état sous l'affichage de 12 heures, précise à l'aube du matin tôt le matin matin midi soir nuit après-midi à minuit.  
5, le pouvoir de précision de 1%, l'icône de la batterie est un cercle bleu, très beau. 6 Écran de verrouillage en ajoutant lunaire, en ligne avec les habitudes des gens.  
Positionnement 7 optimisé GPS-vous testé, les résultats ont été assez bons.  
8, a rejoint directeur RE afin de faciliter la rationalisation et de modifier le système.  
9, toutes les procédures ont été les zipalign optimisé, d'améliorer la fluidité.  
10, Ange Forum optimiser modifier le noyau, ajoutez le support script init.d, automatiquement activer le mode débogage USB.  
11, fusionner tous odex à APK prouvé pouvoir pour sauver plus certains.  
12, init.d ajouter beaucoup à optimiser le script, le script zipalign, le script d'optimisation de mémoire, carte SD lu le scénario optimisation de la vitesse de chaque démarrage d'optimiser automatiquement ces optimisations peuvent effectivement réduire la fièvre et d'autres problèmes.  
13, modifier l'arrière-plan officiel réglages de l'interface est tout noir, regarde harmonieux.  
14, un tas d'optimisations, a également invité tout le monde à leur propre expérience.  

ICI

Led ok, camera fix ok


----------



## dohcacr (Jan 19, 2013)

*Had my JiaYu G3 less than 24 hours..............*

.............and I'm in trouble already. Tried  rooting instructions at http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/. Intended to root the phone, install CWM, backup the phone, and wait until there was a official stable JB.  Everything went as described in the rooting process until the last step;

c:\User\your user name here>cd \       "hit enter"
c:\>cd bin4ry v17 root    "hit enter"
c:\bin4ry v17 root>adb \stuff     "hit enter" and a lot of text will scroll past which means you are in the right directory.
c:\bin4ry v17 root>adb devices     "hit enter"    daemon will start and  numbers and letters will appear with the word "device" at the end. If that happens we are good to go.
c:\bin4ry v17 root>runme     "hit enter" writing turns green.
c:\bin4ry v17 root>1 "hit enter"      a screen will appear on phone select restore my data no password needed. Leave phone it will reboot twice i think it is and that's you done.

After hitting "1" for "normal" the phone rebooted one time and then froze with the JaiYu logo displayed. Now it won't power off and my laptop no longer detects it through the usb port. I thought I was pretty safe doing this, since there seems to be many who have successfully done this before me, but here I am with a 1 day old JiaYu G3 that seems to be DEAD.

I've tried an extended (45 sec) of the power, extended press of vol+/power, but nothing seems to effect it. It just sits there with the JiaYu logo displayed, MOCKING me!

I really need some help here PLEASE!

EDIT: IT's ALIVE! All I had to do was momentarily remove the battery and power it back on.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## Pimsouille (Jan 19, 2013)

*installing official ROM with CWM recovery*

I assume I'm not the only one having this message when flashing official ROM with CWM recovery: 
*assert failed getprop( ro.board.platform )*

I find the solution in another forum, but maybe it's here too. Just in case it could be of any use for some members:

1. unpack offical update.zip in your PC, say in C:\update 
2. open file C:\update\META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script with notepad for instance
3. remove first line
assert(getprop("ro.board.platform") == "MT77_H958_ICS" || getprop("ro.board.platform") == "MT77_H958_ICS");
4. save file, exit, and pack again all files into update.zip
5. reboot into CWM recovery and install new ROM

worked for me with 
G3-20121129-082828
G3-20130116-221844

by the way, new 4.1 official ROM comes with SU. Have tried it with mobileuncle + a few apps, you really are granted with super user rights.


----------



## miklosandras (Jan 19, 2013)

Pimsouille said:


> I assume I'm not the only one having this message when flashing official ROM with CWM recovery:
> *assert failed getprop( ro.board.platform )*
> 
> I find the solution in another forum, but maybe it's here too. Just in case it could be of any use for some members:
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right, I also got problem with recovery version. Also did you trick, and it is successfully flashed.

You can download the official 4.1.2 from my fast server with the fix:

http://mieletunkhosting.com/jiayug3/G3-20130116-221844_recovery.zip

Flashtool version: http://mieletunkhosting.com/jiayug3/G3-20130116-221844_flashtool.zip


----------



## wangiles (Jan 19, 2013)

miklosandras said:


> You are right, I also got problem with recovery version. Also did you trick, and it is successfully flashed.
> 
> You can download the official 4.1.2 from my fast server with the fix:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Question: we can actually install this through recovery through mtk tools issit? Do advise. Many thanks. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miklosandras (Jan 19, 2013)

wangiles said:


> Question: we can actually install this through recovery through mtk tools issit? Do advise. Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, just extract the first zip (G3-20130116-221844_recovery.zip or official, not renamed) and copy update.zip to your SD card, and you can start the upgrade via mobiluncle.

This will wipe, so please do a backup from your important things.


----------



## mengfei (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ are all the functions from stock 4.0.4 working? like led notif, various camera settings, dual SIM card config, USB tether etc.
tnx

STILL, even in lock screen I don't have screen cap with Power + Vol. down button even with other soft key combi :crying:


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 19, 2013)

Does basic "update system" working fine with this rom? Should i wipe some data before upgrade?


----------



## miklosandras (Jan 19, 2013)

mengfei said:


> ^^ are all the functions from stock 4.0.4 working? like led notif, various camera settings, dual SIM card config, USB tether etc.
> tnx
> 
> STILL, even in lock screen I don't have screen cap with Power + Vol. down button even with other soft key combi :crying:

Click to collapse



Led notification is working well as official 4.0.4, camera also working fine. both simcard working (3G and call). USB tethering also work, just tried. GPS is working.



luznykolo said:


> Does basic "update system" working fine with this rom? Should i wipe some data before upgrade?

Click to collapse



I think basic update system should work, no need any wipe, cause update will do it.


----------



## elben (Jan 19, 2013)

mengfei said:


> ^^ are all the functions from stock 4.0.4 working? like led notif, various camera settings, dual SIM card config, USB tether etc.
> tnx
> 
> STILL, even in lock screen I don't have screen cap with Power + Vol. down button even with other soft key combi :crying:

Click to collapse



Screen-capture is working everywhere. Just press Power and Vol-Down SIMULTANEOUSLY and keep for a second.


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 19, 2013)

What is the best way to update?

1) Android "update system"
2) CWM 5.5.0.4
3) FlashTool (not working for me some drivers problems etc.)
4) LeWa Recovery - Can I install offcial Rom 4.1.2 with this tool?


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 19, 2013)

luznykolo said:


> What is the best way to update?
> 
> 1) Android "update system"
> 2) CWM 5.5.0.4
> ...

Click to collapse




I am newbie.
I downloaded but I do not know the procedure to install.
not quite understood


----------



## miklosandras (Jan 19, 2013)

I think the best way, extract the main zip, and copy the update.zip to the SD card.
Use the first option:  Android "update system" or use the second option and flash it via CWM

Don't forget to do backups from your important data.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 19, 2013)

miklosandras said:


> I think the best way, extract the main zip, and copy the update.zip to the SD card.
> Use the first option:  Android "update system" or use the second option and flash it via CWM
> 
> Don't forget to do backups from your important data.

Click to collapse



I tried installing the update system and gave error during update, I had to take the battery to reboot.


----------



## miklosandras (Jan 19, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> I tried installing the update system and gave error during update, I had to take the battery to reboot.

Click to collapse



What was the error?


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 19, 2013)

miklosandras said:


> What was the error?

Click to collapse



it updates the half and then an error appears, the icon turns red android in updating and device lock, need to take the battery out and reboot.
I put the update file on the SD card and I was updating system .


----------



## dohcacr (Jan 19, 2013)

Used CWM 5.5.0.4 to install update.zip from Official 4.1.2 Beta1, without any problems. I updated from the original JiaYu rom.  I have no sim card yet, so I haven't tried the phone. Everything I've tried except Netflix works. Netflix hangs while loading the streaming buffer.  GPS doesn't work. Antutu benchmarked @ 6069. Time to go back to ICS and wait for the JB final.


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 19, 2013)

miklosandras said:


> I think the best way, extract the main zip, and copy the update.zip to the SD card.
> Use the first option:  Android "update system" or use the second option and flash it via CWM
> 
> Don't forget to do backups from your important data.

Click to collapse



Yes you are right but this method its ONLY for devices which they NEVER install any custom rom. Be careful.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 19, 2013)

where I get CWM 5.5.0.4?
how do I update using CWM 5.5.0.4?


----------



## xwing-s (Jan 19, 2013)

I loaded 4.1.2.Its okay but I couldn't install cwm recovery I also tried two methods.First with flash tool application hangs up in red , it doesnt get green circle, not success..secondly I loaded recovery.img file to sd card and I tried to make recovery update via mobile uncle tools but mtk recovery update has a list of cellphones update recovery except jiyau g3 by the name of recovery  file in remote (g2 mt6517-G600T-A798T etc. I dont know what are these) I can't indicate where recovery img file..how to install cwm? please help.


----------



## dohcacr (Jan 19, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> where I get CWM 5.5.0.4?
> how do I update using CWM 5.5.0.4?

Click to collapse



See http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 20, 2013)

dohcacr said:


> See http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/

Click to collapse



I read everything but my device is not recognized by the PdaNet.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## dohcacr (Jan 20, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> I read everything but my device is not recognized by the PdaNet.

Click to collapse



Don't know what to tell you. I have the drivers working on both an XP and a Linux pc.  Do you have you G3 in USB debug mode?I guess if I were in your situation, I' try de-installing and reinstalling PdaNet.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 20, 2013)

i made

ROM Install : with update on sd card (you download file JIAYU G3 SD )
Card brush, set the software package two files into the T card root directory, as shown below:
(1) upgrade package: update.zip
(2) AAAAB3NzaC1kc3MAAACBANLc2NCufBz0lBUupztiXI7rUnhY3bOojTMmGD0SR68e8kK00EM5n0ghfpaDxayZD.zip Folder
- Enter the interface as shown below, click on the system upgrade interface shown in the figure appears, click on the down arrow to the right, appearing in interface begins upgrade


keeps giving error in updating the android icon appears in red and is error, I need to take the battery to power ..

what do I do to get update?


----------



## kremmit (Jan 20, 2013)

DroidOFr said:


> *La version 4.1 de positionnement personnelle pour V1 natale, la production complètement indépendante, ensoleillée utilisation** faite maison propre, pour comprendre le téléchargement *
> *brosse en points de paquet cette touche est Note: *
> *. 1 avant la brosse dans le package 4,1 fond peut diriger le pinceau dans le *
> *2 fonctionnaires brosse plus tard fil. 4.1, puis la brosse carte de ce paquet *
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this a tweaked rom? The official 4.1.2 beta1?


----------



## miklosandras (Jan 20, 2013)

kremmit said:


> Is this a tweaked rom? The official 4.1.2 beta1?

Click to collapse



That is not official 4.1.2 beta1 rom.


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Jiayu G3 Root*

Official rom is in the previous post.
Wysyłane z mojego JY-G3 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## zat0x (Jan 20, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> i made
> 
> ROM Install : with update on sd card (you download file JIAYU G3 SD )
> Card brush, set the software package two files into the T card root directory, as shown below:
> ...

Click to collapse



 I have the same problem.


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Jiayu G3 Root*

Jiayu suggest to make update via wire brush. 

Wysyłane z mojego JY-G3 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## miklosandras (Jan 20, 2013)

for the update.zip, use CWM, with "Update System" it will not work (just tried)

Download CWM 5.5.0.4: Link and copy to the SD card.

Copy update.zip (if you did not do that) to SD card.

Install Mobileuncle Tools

Open --> Recovery Update -->recovery_cwm5.5.0.4_ENG.img --> OK --> OK

Phone rebooted into CWM recovery. (in CWM use volume buttons to up and down, and use power button to selection)

install zip from sdcard --> apply /sdcard/update.zip --> Yes - Install /sdcard/update.zip

That's all


----------



## mengfei (Jan 20, 2013)

elben said:


> Screen-capture is working everywhere. Just press Power and Vol-Down SIMULTANEOUSLY and keep for a second.

Click to collapse



I reseted the phone now it's OK, thanks all for your input.
now to wait for the OFFICIAL JB Release :victory:


----------



## xwing-s (Jan 20, 2013)

I updated my g3 to 4.1.2 installed lewa recovery..everything is ok but that's only problem phone can't start volume+power off buttons to recovery mode..I can make recovery mode via mobile uncle tools..If I have any problem with my phone for example android system doesn't run what will I do?


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 20, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> i made
> 
> ROM Install : with update on sd card (you download file JIAYU G3 SD )
> Card brush, set the software package two files into the T card root directory, as shown below:
> ...

Click to collapse



Jiayu recommends using Wire brush instead of Card brush. I used Wire brush and it took me a few seconds to flash the ROM. No problems at all n I am loving my phone. It's like brand new and super fast!!

Just download the Wire brush ROM(if you don't know where to get, read my earlier post), open up SPFlash Tools, follow these instructions and you're all set to go. You may now enjoy Jelly Bean on your Jiayu G3 =D


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 20, 2013)

miklosandras said:


> for the update.zip, use CWM, with "Update System" it will not work (just tried)
> 
> Download CWM 5.5.0.4: Link and copy to the SD card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I tried to do as you said.
clicked on recovery and the message appeared
please root your android frist!!


----------



## miklosandras (Jan 20, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> I tried to do as you said.
> clicked on recovery and the message appeared
> please root your android frist!!

Click to collapse



Then you have to root your phone, or flash CWM or use flashtool version.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 20, 2013)

miklosandras said:


> Then you have to root your phone, or flash CWM or use flashtool version.

Click to collapse



how do I do that?


----------



## Eboue14 (Jan 20, 2013)

mengfei said:


> I reseted the phone now it's OK, thanks all for your input.
> now to wait for the OFFICIAL JB Release :victory:

Click to collapse



Haven't Jiayu released the official JB rom?


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Odp: Jiayu G3 Root*

Yes they are

Wysyłane z mojego JY-G3 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 20, 2013)

Just installed 4.1.2 using the spflash tool after the system update method failed, the new rom is pre rooted which will save a lot of people extra work. For anybody having problems using spflash tool i have put a step by step here which should help as the tutorials i have seen so far have all caused and error when following them.


----------



## Eboue14 (Jan 21, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> Just installed 4.1.2 using the spflash tool after the system update method failed, the new rom is pre rooted which will save a lot of people extra work. For anybody having problems using spflash tool i have put a step by step LINK which should help as the tutorials i have seen so far have all caused and error when following them.

Click to collapse





In the last step how long do you have to wait before "searching" comes up at the bottom of the spflash tool?

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

Thanks pubtinoot everything went well, got Jelly Bean installed.


----------



## wangiles (Jan 21, 2013)

Seems the blue tooth is buggy. When I'm running 4.0.4, using my blue tooth hd-505 headset isn't a problem. With this JB 4.1.2 upgrade, it stops suddenly and can't play the music.

This has been happening since the custom roms of 4.1.2. It was fine when im using 4.0.4.

Really need bluetooth to work for my daily use. Anyone with same experience?

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

Ok. Disregard this. It's a jelly beans issue. Thanks.


----------



## andref (Jan 21, 2013)

wangiles said:


> Seems the blue tooth is buggy. When I'm running 4.0.4, using my blue tooth hd-505 headset isn't a problem. With this JB 4.1.2 upgrade, it stops suddenly and can't play the music.
> 
> This has been happening since the custom roms of 4.1.2. It was fine when im using 4.0.4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I can confirm. I get garbled ("under water") speech to the caller with my Motorola Roadster handsfree. Seems to be a JB issue indeed.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 21, 2013)

Eboue14 said:


> In the last step how long do you have to wait before "searching" comes up at the bottom of the spflash tool?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------
> 
> Thanks pubtinoot everything went well, got Jelly Bean installed.

Click to collapse



Its instant.


----------



## mengfei (Jan 21, 2013)

Eboue14 said:


> Haven't Jiayu released the official JB rom?

Click to collapse



yes they have, but it's still in Beta 1, i'm still satisfied with 4.0.4 so when the official release candidate comes out that's when i'll update mine, anyways i have a lot of file & apps to reinstall if in case i do now


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Odp: Jiayu G3 Root*

There isn't any confirmation in sp flash tool about finish upgrade process? 

Jiayu G3 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 21, 2013)

luznykolo said:


> There isn't any confirmation in sp flash tool about finish upgrade process?
> 
> Jiayu G3 via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes there is. A green circle will give you confirmation.


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 21, 2013)

wangiles said:


> Seems the blue tooth is buggy. When I'm running 4.0.4, using my blue tooth hd-505 headset isn't a problem. With this JB 4.1.2 upgrade, it stops suddenly and can't play the music.
> 
> This has been happening since the custom roms of 4.1.2. It was fine when im using 4.0.4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Connected to my X5 stereo headphones sound and controls all working fine, not tried them on a cal as I can't find my mic.


----------



## wangiles (Jan 21, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> Connected to my X5 stereo headphones sound and controls all working fine, not tried them on a cal as I can't find my mic.

Click to collapse



Think it's definitely 4.1.2 bluetooth issues. Well, reverting back to 4.0.4 if there's no workaround. Too dependent on the headsets. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Odp: Jiayu G3 Root*



KURT.Beadles said:


> Yes there is. A green circle will give you confirmation.

Click to collapse



I had green circle after >press download> connect the phone and put battery and finish purple and yellow status bar.  Not after press firmware upgrade button.  

After press "firmware upgrade"  button nothing happen. Just searching & searching.  I pressed "stop"  unplugged the phone.  

And is all fine with update.  I have 4.1.2 now

Ps. 
Should i press "download" button before connect the phone? Some users saying NOT

Jiayu G3 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 21, 2013)

I have Lewa recovery installed in my phone...... Is it possible to update to the 'Official' JB 4.2.1 with Lewa recovery or using CWM is mandatory


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Odp: Jiayu G3 Root*



cha_indian said:


> I have Lewa recovery installed in my phone...... Is it possible to update to the 'Official' JB 4.2.1 with Lewa recovery or using CWM is mandatory

Click to collapse



Update recovery via mobile uncle tools to cwm 5.5.0.4 or use sp flash tools. Read previous messages

Jiayu G3 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 21, 2013)

luznykolo said:


> I had green circle after >press download> connect the phone and put battery and finish purple and yellow status bar.  Not after press firmware upgrade button.
> 
> After press "firmware upgrade"  button nothing happen. Just searching & searching.  I pressed "stop"  unplugged the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow the JellyBean Official Update How To at the bottom of first post and all should go ok.


----------



## menahemkrief (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I upgraded my Jiayu g3 to jelly bean via youtube.com/watch?v=yuXdOjXQwGo

but i cant have 3g internet! after i enabled data connection to my sim card and defined a proper APN, the device only finds 2g networks. if i go to settings,more,mobile networks, i cant perss the NETWORK MODE option! 
it loos like that s2.postimage.org/80j4cgueh/Screenshot_2013_01_21_12_35_54.png
what can i do to have 3g internet?

are there other JB roms besides the one in the video?

enyone has a ICS rom for jiayu g3 in case my 3g internet won't work in JB?

thank you


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Odp: Jiayu G3 Root*



putbinoot said:


> Follow the Jellybean Update and all should go ok.

Click to collapse



Everything works fine but I hasn't green circle at the end  only after plug the phone and battery

Jiayu G3 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 21, 2013)

menahemkrief said:


> Hi,
> 
> I upgraded my Jiayu g3 to jelly bean via youtube.com/watch?v=yuXdOjXQwGo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your sim in slot "W" which is the 3G slot, do you have 2 sims in phone as that's what it looks like from your screen shot, if not I am not sure why it is showing two signal bars, the last time I had that was because I flashed a cutom 4.1.2 rom which showed two bars even though only one sim was installed. Had a quick look at the video and if you used the Jellybean download in the link and that is what he used i don't think it is the official rom as it started up in chinese where the offical will start up in English or your language.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 21, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> Is your sim in slot "W" which is the 3G slot, do you have 2 sims in phone as that's what it looks like from your screen shot, if not I am not sure why it is showing two signal bars, the last time I had that was because I flashed a cutom 4.1.2 rom which showed two bars even though only one sim was installed. Had a quick look at the video and if you used the Jellybean download in the link and that is what he used i don't think it is the official rom as it started up in chinese where the offical will start up in English or your language.

Click to collapse



Are you sure the official will start up in other language than Chinese even if you use SPFlash Tool and Wire Brush??


----------



## C-o-M (Jan 21, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Are you sure the official will start up in other language than Chinese even if you use SPFlash Tool and Wire Brush??

Click to collapse



I have not seen any official release starting up in English. They're all Chinese by default.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 21, 2013)

C-o-M said:


> I have not seen any official release starting up in English. They're all Chinese by default.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that was the same thing I was confused about. I've never seen an English start up screen as of yet when installing new official ROM's.


----------



## elben (Jan 21, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Yeah, that was the same thing I was confused about. I've never seen an English start up screen as of yet when installing new official ROM's.

Click to collapse



If you are updating from English 4.0.4, then it will start up in English.
At least, that's what happens when updating LeWa Roms.


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 21, 2013)

As I am updating from English the official starts in English, I am sure I have used the ROM in the YouTube video and I am sure its JB release from another phone that's why you get 2 signal displays when you only have one dim installed.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 21, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> As I am updating from English the official starts in English, I am sure I have used the ROM in the YouTube video and I am sure its JB release from another phone that's why you get 2 signal displays when you only have one dim installed.

Click to collapse



OK I understand. But do you get a 3G notification or just an "H"?


----------



## menahemkrief (Jan 21, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> OK I understand. But do you get a 3G notification or just an "H"?

Click to collapse



i have only one simcard. now its in the W slot and it connects to 3g for a short time and than it goes to H (what does the H means?) and somtimes diconnect completely. the signal is very poor and disconnect too often. 

this rom (from the youtube video) is not good. no reboot option, and the connection shows double even if i have only one simcard!
also this rom has no play store app. how do i get it?!

i think would like to change this rom to another, better, jelly bean rom. how can i do it? if i go straight to rom installation in modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/



(my device is already rooted) will it work? i did not succeed in loading the scattering file in the sp flash  what should i do?


if its too complicated, where can i find a good, ics rom for JIAYU G3?

thank you


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## xwing-s (Jan 21, 2013)

xwing-s said:


> I updated my g3 to 4.1.2 installed lewa recovery..everything is ok but that's only problem phone can't start volume+power off buttons to recovery mode..I can make recovery mode via mobile uncle tools..If I have any problem with my phone for example android system doesn't run what will I do?

Click to collapse



Can anybody answer this question? I want simply cwm starts by volume+power off so that I don't run into a problem if something goes wrong on android system


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 21, 2013)

I can not install the drive.
my windows says the driver is not digitally signed so do not install


----------



## elben (Jan 21, 2013)

xwing-s said:


> Can anybody answer this question? I want simply cwm starts by volume+power off so that I don't run into a problem if something goes wrong on android system

Click to collapse



If Power+Volume don't work, maybe you have to flash Recovery again. For official Rom you need the CWM 5.5.0.4 recovery.
If you cannot start the phone, you can flash the Recovery or the Rom with SP_Flash Tool. Search the forum for how.


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 21, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> OK I understand. But do you get a 3G notification or just an "H"?

Click to collapse



G and H just depends on my signal.

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




menahemkrief said:


> i have only one simcard. now its in the W slot and it connects to 3g for a short time and than it goes to H (what does the H means?) and somtimes diconnect completely. the signal is very poor and disconnect too often.
> 
> this rom (from the youtube video) is not good. no reboot option, and the connection shows double even if i have only one simcard!
> also this rom has no play store app. how do i get it?!
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow instructions here under heading JellyBean Official Update How To then once you have JB installed follow the instructions further up the page under heading permanent cwm install. you can get cwm 5.5.0.4eng from here

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




xwing-s said:


> Can anybody answer this question? I want simply cwm starts by volume+power off so that I don't run into a problem if something goes wrong on android system

Click to collapse



Follow guide here marked permanent cwm install. and you can get cwm 5.5.0.4eng from here.

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




hillvieira said:


> I can not install the drive.
> my windows says the driver is not digitally signed so do not install

Click to collapse



Just ignore and click install.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 21, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> G and H just depends on my signal.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




PdaNet does not recognize my device.
I do not know what else to do to get my upgrade g3


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 21, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> PdaNet does not recognize my device.
> I do not know what else to do to get my upgrade g3

Click to collapse



Do not use pdanet download the rom and the tools and drivers from the link below the heading JellyBean Official Update How To which is here and follow the instructions for installing the driver and the rom.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 21, 2013)

> G and H just depends on my signal.

Click to collapse



I've never actually gotten a 3G icon on my Jiayu G3. I do get it on my Newman N1 and it never drops it. The Jiayu drops it pretty often and I end up with either roaming (R) or roaming (H). The interesting thing is that I do roam to the same provider. Really strange indeed. By an accident I suddenly jusy an hour ago got a crack on my screen... I didn't even drop it.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 21, 2013)

in my device manager does not appear to cry.
the drive is not digitally signed, I can not install it ..
I use Windows8


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 21, 2013)

NO 





KURT.Beadles said:


> I've never actually gotten a 3G icon on my Jiayu G3. I do get it on my Newman N1 and it never drops it. The Jiayu drops it pretty often and I end up with either roaming (R) or roaming (H). The interesting thing is that I do roam to the same provider. Really strange indeed. By an accident I suddenly jusy an hour ago got a crack on my screen... I didn't even drop it.

Click to collapse



Hi, i also have a Newman n1 and Jiayu g3. Both on Virgin 3G. Virgin uses T-mobile. I haven't compared one to the other on 3G access. I did with battery though. Both the same battery life (however G3 has a 2750mAh vs 1700mAh on N1). When using Skype, t-mobile seems to drop 3G access to Skype. It forces me to sign in again but does not allow me to enter easy again. Sometimes is imposible to sign in once out. No difference with my N1.

With my JYG3,I have a horrible back ground noise when plugged in with usb to charge battery. I am dealing with the company to fix it or return it. Do you have a similar problem? Tory the voice recorder while connected on Usb

Did you leave your 3G close to a heat source and then took it outdoors? It happened to me once with a watch. I had it close to the central heating, when outdoors in winter and the cold shock broke the glass. You could see it braking second after second! 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ubelai (Jan 22, 2013)

menahemkrief said:


> i have only one simcard. now its in the W slot and it connects to 3g for a short time and than it goes to H (what does the H means?) and somtimes diconnect completely. the signal is very poor and disconnect too often.
> 
> this rom (from the youtube video) is not good. no reboot option, and the connection shows double even if i have only one simcard!
> also this rom has no play store app. how do i get it?!
> ...

Click to collapse



The 'H' stands for HSPA (usually your 3G connection),'G' for general GPRS connection, 'E' for edge GPRS connection, 'R' for roaming.

So atypically if the letters are present, you won't need to see a 3G symbol referring to the letters. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium


----------



## thundermuppet (Jan 22, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> in my device manager does not appear to cry.
> the drive is not digitally signed, I can not install it ..
> I use Windows8

Click to collapse



I had a lot of trouble with this as well. Problems you are having are due to windows 8. It all worked for me when I used a windows 7 system.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 22, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> NO
> 
> Hi, i also have a Newman n1 and Jiayu g3. Both on Virgin 3G. Virgin uses T-mobile. I haven't compared one to the other on 3G access. I did with battery though. Both the same battery life (however G3 has a 2750mAh vs 1700mAh on N1). When using Skype, t-mobile seems to drop 3G access to Skype. It forces me to sign in again but does not allow me to enter easy again. Sometimes is imposible to sign in once out. No difference with my N1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are so RIGHT about the crack. I had the phone in an warm environment and installed some apps for checking the GPS, which for some reason I have problems with. So in order to test the GPS, I had to put it n my balcony for a while to test. And yes it is a huge tempereature difference (in house +23 Celsius and outside -13 Celsius). And that is when the crack happened. This is so strange. But thanks for telling me this.

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




ubelai said:


> The 'H' stands for HSPA (usually your 3G connection),'G' for general GPRS connection, 'E' for edge GPRS connection, 'R' for roaming.
> 
> So atypically if the letters are present, you won't need to see a 3G symbol referring to the letters.
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 22, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> in my device manager does not appear to cry.
> the drive is not digitally signed, I can not install it ..
> I use Windows8

Click to collapse



Go to the Advanced Startup app in Windows 8, you can choose to reboot the computer with Advanced Startup options enabled. You’ll then be given the opportunity to boot into various troubleshooting modes, including Safe Mode, Debugging Mode and the snappily-named “Disable Driver Signature Enforcement” mode.

Select ,disable driver signature enforcement and install the driver then reboot into normal mode.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 22, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> Go to the Advanced Startup app in Windows 8, you can choose to reboot the computer with Advanced Startup options enabled. You’ll then be given the opportunity to boot into various troubleshooting modes, including Safe Mode, Debugging Mode and the snappily-named “Disable Driver Signature Enforcement” mode.
> 
> Select ,disable driver signature enforcement and install the driver then reboot into normal mode.

Click to collapse



how can I get into the menu to disable?
I pressed f8 and nothing happened.


----------



## Hamanu11 (Jan 23, 2013)

I just bought a jiayu g3. Everything works great except that 3g does not work. If I switch it on, I get a H (or 3g on another SIM) symbol, but the loading bar freezes whenever I want to open a web page. 2g and WiFi work normally.

Is it a hardware failure? 

Help?


----------



## Hamacio (Jan 23, 2013)

*No Data connection (Vodafone UK)*

Hi,

I've got similar problem. No Data connection at all. 

I've upgarded to JB Official Beta1 and now got back to ICS Official.
Still the same: no data connection. No letters 3, G on bar. Not at all.

I'm with Vodafone UK.
I've manually changed APNs to corect ones quoted on Vodafone forum.
Did not work.

Any help?

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




Hamacio said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got similar problem. No Data connection at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem sorted out for ICS official build G3-20121129-082828
Correct APNs settings for Vodafone UK:

Settings- SIM Management, More...

GPRS transfer prefer mode: Data prefer

Then
Mobile network settings - Access Point Names:
For contract internet:

Name
Contract Internet

APN
internet

APN type
Not set

Proxy 
Not set

Port
Not set

User name
web

Password
web

Server
Not set

MMSC
http ://live .vodafone. co. uk / servlets/ mms/ (remove spaces)

MMS proxy
Not set

MMS port
8799

MCC
234

MNC
15

Authentication type
PAP or CHAP

APN protocol
IPv4

APN enable/disable
APN enabled 

Bearer
Unspecified
-------------------------
MMS access point settings:

Name
Vodafone MMS

APN
wap. vodafone. co.uk (remove spaces)

APN type
(nothing chose)

Proxy 
Not set

Port
Not set

User name
wap

Password
wap

Server
Not set

MMSC
http ://live .vodafone. co. uk / servlets/ mms/ (remove spaces)

MMS proxy
212.183.137.012

MMS port
8799

MCC
234

MNC
15

Authentication type
None

APN protocol
IPv4

APN enable/disable
APN enabled 

Bearer
Unspecified
-----------------------------------
3rd APN: Vodafone Prepay must be disabled.

Important:
Vodafone MMS must be chose by dot (main APN)

I hope it will help 
Tomorrow will try with JB, again


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 23, 2013)

I installed the USB drivers driver MediaTek OF VCOM and this appeared: This device can not start (code 10)
what do I do?


----------



## ubelai (Jan 23, 2013)

Hamanu11 said:


> I just bought a jiayu g3. Everything works great except that 3g does not work. If I switch it on, I get a H (or 3g on another SIM) symbol, but the loading bar freezes whenever I want to open a web page. 2g and WiFi work normally.
> 
> Is it a hardware failure?
> 
> Help?

Click to collapse



Like a few comments after yours, you'll have to manually input a correct APN if you're having issues getting 3G connectivity whilst the signal bar still shows 'H' (HSPA, another term for 3G)

I had the problem when I first got my phone and was a little worried until I figured I'd manually add my Providers APN. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium


----------



## alex_0992 (Jan 23, 2013)

If your phone does not have the option to download the internet/mms setting automatically, you can always look into the Google store and find some app to set it up for you... ( hehe  

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 23, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> NO
> 
> Hi, i also have a Newman n1 and Jiayu g3. Both on Virgin 3G. Virgin uses T-mobile. I haven't compared one to the other on 3G access. I did with battery though. Both the same battery life (however G3 has a 2750mAh vs 1700mAh on N1). When using Skype, t-mobile seems to drop 3G access to Skype. It forces me to sign in again but does not allow me to enter easy again. Sometimes is imposible to sign in once out. No difference with my N1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, r u serious? Both the Jiayu G3 and the Newman n1's battery life is the same? That can't be right. That's 1050mAh extra!! I get 2 days of normal usage on my Jiayu g3, 1 and a half day on very heavy usage. What do u get on ur Newman n1?


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 23, 2013)

I think I could do the root.
I see if my g3 did root?


----------



## ngokula (Jan 23, 2013)

*uboot*

can any post the old uboot (lk.bin/lk.img) image/file?

in the new uboot (from JB beta), if you want to boot into recovery (power+volup), it will ask you if you want normal boot or recovery boot, which i find redundant.

thanks


----------



## wangiles (Jan 23, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Wait, r u serious? Both the Jiayu G3 and the Newman n1's battery life is the same? That can't be right. That's 1050mAh extra!! I get 2 days of normal usage on my Jiayu g3, 1 and a half day on very heavy usage. What do u get on ur Newman n1?

Click to collapse



I got both. G3 definitely better compared with 4.0.4 in mind. With 4.1.2, it's even better. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hamacio (Jan 23, 2013)

*3G issues*

Regarding to my earlier post,
did anyone had an issue with getting 3G data connection to work
on JB official Beta1?

I've managed to set up APNs (and 3G) to get it to work on ICS 4.04 official,
but I'm almost sure it did not work on JB.

JB official Beta1 runs really smooth and fast but because of 3G connection issue
I've re-flashed (downgraded) back to ICS...


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Hamacio said:


> Regarding to my earlier post,
> did anyone had an issue with getting 3G data connection to work
> on JB official Beta1?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost every time someone has had a problem with 3G its been with the APN or they have forgotten to turn 3G on.


----------



## ngokula (Jan 23, 2013)

ngokula said:


> can any post the old uboot (lk.bin/lk.img) image/file?
> 
> in the new uboot (from JB beta), if you want to boot into recovery (power+volup), it will ask you if you want normal boot or recovery boot, which i find redundant.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



anyone?

would really appreciate it. thanks


----------



## gommers1978 (Jan 23, 2013)

ngokula said:


> anyone?
> 
> would really appreciate it. thanks

Click to collapse



Just dont flash recovery when you flash to 4.1 thats what i did.


----------



## Smallprince (Jan 23, 2013)

*How to get back to a good recovery after installing JB?*



gommers1978 said:


> Just dont flash recovery when you flash to 4.1 thats what i did.

Click to collapse



Hi Everybody.

I have installed the 4.1.2 official beta ROM, looks fine - no bugs found so far.
However, I had to add google talk since it is not included in the ROM then had to reinstall google play from an apk.

I have only one problem: this rom ruined my original recovery.
I could reinstall with mobileuncle LeWa's touch recovery for JB from and also CWM 5.504 recovery as well:
when doing the flash from mobileuncle it loads into recovery immediatelly just as it should.

Unfortunately, when I try to boot into recovery from apps like Titanium or ROMToolbox, etc the phone freezes after the logo on boot
with a 'dead droid' on the screen... Even if i pick reboot to recovery (not flashing) from mobileuncle, it is the same problem.

I can load into recovery only from cold-start by power+volume up. Then it offers a menu (agree, annoying) whether I want to load into
normal mode or recovery, then selecting recovery launches LeWa. The same fails for CWM...

Tried the modaco 'way' (topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/[/url]) - did not work either.
Also tried to reflash the recovery I used before with SP Tool (as did for ICS) - but now it always fails with SOC CHECK (3013).

Does anyone have a solution for it? I'd like to get rid of this stupid menu and be able to load into recovery anytime...
Thanks for your ideas


----------



## C-o-M (Jan 23, 2013)

Smallprince said:


> Also tried to reflash the recovery I used before with SP Tool (as did for ICS) - but now it always fails with SOC CHECK (3013).

Click to collapse



Did you flash both the recovery and the ICS bootloader? Maybe they are incompatible? But then you might get other problems.


----------



## andref (Jan 23, 2013)

Smallprince said:


> Tried the modaco 'way' (topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/[/url]) - did not work either.
> Also tried to reflash the recovery I used before with SP Tool (as did for ICS) - but now it always fails with SOC CHECK (3013).

Click to collapse



So does renaming the boot-from-recovery.p file as described on the Modaco post no longer work? That's a pain. I checked my /system, saw the file and thought it would be straight forward to re-instate CWM. Was waiting for the official release before going to the hassle.

You say, however, that you can boot into LEWA recovery from cold. Is this by flashing it with Mobile Uncle? Anything else required. At least then we have a custom recovery, albeit not CWM.


----------



## Smallprince (Jan 23, 2013)

*JB is not good enough (yet)*



C-o-M said:


> Did you flash both the recovery and the ICS bootloader? Maybe they are incompatible? But then you might get other problems.

Click to collapse



I also encountered the bluetooth problem so went back to ICS. Now it is all fine, also direct boot into recovery


----------



## Hamanu11 (Jan 23, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Like a few comments after yours, you'll have to manually input a correct APN if you're having issues getting 3G connectivity whilst the signal bar still shows 'H' (HSPA, another term for 3G)
> 
> I had the problem when I first got my phone and was a little worried until I figured I'd manually add my Providers APN.
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I tried playing with apn settings, changing them but it still doesn't work. Even sims from other providers run into the same problem.

When I enable 3g and open a browser (tried several), the page loads while the phone is still on E(dge), but the progress bar freezes as soon as it switches to H.
 I even tried placing the sim into the G slot with the same effect. I read somewhere that the slots could sometimes be exchanged by mistake. However, I get the same response from both.

I'm hoping its a firmware issue and will try another rom. Any suggestions which might be the most stable? I'm not all hyped up about it having to be JB, as long as its stable.

Current build 20121129-082828
Baseband MAUI11.amd.w12...2012/7/25
Kernel 3.0.13

One more symptom.. if 3g is on, I am unable to send SMS... I'm guessing that's a sign that there's something wrong with the radio?


----------



## Smallprince (Jan 23, 2013)

andref said:


> So does renaming the boot-from-recovery.p file as described on the Modaco post no longer work? That's a pain. I checked my /system, saw the file and thought it would be straight forward to re-instate CWM. Was waiting for the official release before going to the hassle.
> 
> You say, however, that you can boot into LEWA recovery from cold. Is this by flashing it with Mobile Uncle? Anything else required. At least then we have a custom recovery, albeit not CWM.

Click to collapse



Yes, it was from mobileuncle: it was very strange, somewhat unpredictable: by flashing from mobileunlce both LeWa and CWM worked.
Then, if you wanted to boot into recovery from the system it ALWAYS failed.
However, from cold start I could boot into LeWa but not into CWM.
I followed the Modaco post, seemed to work - then BANG - same thing. Might have been my recovery partition was corrupt or something.
I decided to go back to the reliable ICS ROM, because of the bluetooth bug, it is all good again.


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 23, 2013)

HI Everybody.....Just installed the new official JB 4.1.2 on my jiayu and so far so good...no problems  with it.  I updated using the update.zip method with CWM and it worked like  a charm....having said that, i forgot to remove the SIM cards before beginning the update so now all my contacts saved in SIM cards are gone....Apart from this no other serious problems with the ROM.......Will keep you all posted if i find any other bugs....

Cheers!!


----------



## ngokula (Jan 23, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> Just dont flash recovery when you flash to 4.1 thats what i did.

Click to collapse



well i used the via SDCARD method, and there was no option not flash the recovery.

and i wasn't asking for the recovery. I was asking for the UBOOT image.

uboot <> recovery

thanks though


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 23, 2013)

koolbrader said:


> Wait, r u serious? Both the Jiayu G3 and the Newman n1's battery life is the same? That can't be right. That's 1050mAh extra!! I get 2 days of normal usage on my Jiayu g3, 1 and a half day on very heavy usage. What do u get on ur Newman n1?

Click to collapse



Hi, check page 18 on this threat. I explain my painful experience comparing the N1 vs. JY G3 battery life. I got both phones from etotalk (very good service, btw). I told them and explained my comparison between both phones. The answer was G3 has a bigger screen than N1 and that's why needs more power so extra battery size is for extra screen size. I doubt that's correct because I've checked several hours in standby with both phones with the screens off and they still take the same amount % battery. I believe that 1 day battery life on my G3 is particular to my phone as I keep reading that people charges theirs between 1.5 to 2 days normal usage. If I get the time I'll test it again

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 23, 2013)

2750 mah battery of Jiayu G3 is a Hoax....they are fooling people by inflating the mah number....These are the kind of tricks that you can always expect from the chinese


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 23, 2013)

This might not be an issue but ever since the 4.1.2 update i've noticed a battery drain. Usually after a full day of usage I would have 50-55% remaining. but now I have 20-25% remaining.

Does anybody else notice a battery drain?

I will try to monitor it for the next few days. And yes, I have wiped battery stats..


----------



## andref (Jan 23, 2013)

Yep, also notice worse battery life with the beta. I was using the Apkhot 1.6 before and also ended the day with 50% or so. I might try the latest Yabe ROM and see if its better, but this beta is pretty stable so not sure I want to change...


----------



## elben (Jan 23, 2013)

ngokula said:


> anyone?
> 
> would really appreciate it. thanks

Click to collapse



Here it is:
uboot_vanzo77_ics2.bin is from original ICS 29.11.2012
lk.bin is from 592zn 21.11.2012


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## ngokula (Jan 23, 2013)

elben said:


> Here it is:
> uboot_vanzo77_ics2.bin is from original ICS 29.11.2012
> lk.bin is from 592zn 21.11.2012

Click to collapse



thanks thanks!

CWM/nandroid does not include it in the backup, so this completes my backup of ICS.

saver!


----------



## Hamanu11 (Jan 24, 2013)

Installed JB Beta 1 and 3G is still non-functional, as well as interfering with SMS/calls... 

I guess I must have the only Jiayu G3 with broken 3g 

Is there an install for the radio? That's the last thing I can try, I guess.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 24, 2013)

I like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuXdOjXQwGo

is aparendo error, installation aborted and the red icon appears ..


----------



## acmilano (Jan 24, 2013)

luznykolo said:


> Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



MTK6577 is easy to root,you can visit the Jiayu official forum.


----------



## C-o-M (Jan 24, 2013)

*AW: Jiayu G3 Root*



acmilano said:


> MTK6577 is easy to root,you can visit the Jiayu official forum.

Click to collapse



?? Reply to the first post?

The 4.1 Beta1 ROM is prerooted. The previous versions are rootable with bin4ry's method. 

And by the way: Jiayu's official forum is kind of useless. I cannot even register (at least I get always errors when I try to). And every thread is full of hundreds of useless "me too" posts. If xda would be like this...


----------



## cerberusxd (Jan 24, 2013)

Why is this a beta? Is the one for g2 beta too? 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## C-o-M (Jan 24, 2013)

cerberusxd said:


> Why is this a beta?

Click to collapse



Because Jiayu says it is?



cerberusxd said:


> Is the one for g2 beta too?

Click to collapse



G2 Single-Core: 4.1.2 Final (20130109/20130114)
G2 Dual-Core: 4.1.2 Beta1 (20130116)
G3: Beta1 (20130116)

I can add the complete build numbers when I'm back at home.


----------



## cerberusxd (Jan 24, 2013)

Didn't know the g2 had a beta as well. I was asking because people made it seem this was a proper release, not a beta. I'll wait until final build

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## koolbrader (Jan 24, 2013)

cerberusxd said:


> Didn't know the g2 had a beta as well. I was asking because people made it seem this was a proper release, not a beta. I'll wait until final build
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The beta is actually pretty stable and I couldn't wait for Jelly Bean so I dove right in. It's nice. But yeah, noticed a battery drain for some reason..


----------



## luznykolo (Jan 24, 2013)

I have one line dead on the touchscreen few days after update system. I don't know it is software problem or hardware 
Is downgrade system can repair it.? or have I accept the fact that the display has damaged? :crying:


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 24, 2013)

i also expereince battery drain, but it is not as bad as the ICS official ROM.


----------



## hillvieira (Jan 24, 2013)

I managed to install ..
ta battery running out faster ..
I installed the beta version of the 16th


----------



## lgleonetti (Jan 24, 2013)

andref said:


> Yep, also notice worse battery life with the beta. I was using the Apkhot 1.6 before and also ended the day with 50% or so. I might try the latest Yabe ROM and see if its better, but this beta is pretty stable so not sure I want to change...

Click to collapse



Hi, i got my Jiayu G3 from pandawill about a month ago and with last official ICS the battery  with normal usage barely reachs end of the day. I upgraded to 4.1.2 from Lewa and WOW!, my G3 battery last 2 full days even playing heavy Need 4 Speed most wanted and with Data connection and Wifi on all day.

I do have the problem with the connection it's always on EDGE ( The engineer mode shows 800-850-1900-2100 bands active and here in argentina we use 1900 for 3G), since upgrading to 4.1.2 in some places it shows 3G, but the navigation freezes except when it goes from 3G to H, then it fly like an eagle and for a couple of minutes i surf in Warp 10!, I think that my Operator (Claro) it's enabling 2100Mhz 3G and making test that's why in some places i get the 3G.

Also i have to make the updates from Mobile Uncle or CWM 5.5.0.4 because my windows 7 x64 (and x32 in work) hides and unhides the Preloader i can use FLashtool at all.

Apart from those comments i love my Jiayu G3, i own a couple of chinese phones so far ( Star A1000 and Zopo Z200) and this is far better than those, the screen it's awesome!, the speed is beautifull, the Graphics, even it's an SGX531 it does the job (NFS MW runs smootly with no lags) and i haven't got any problem with other games. Also i love the square desing like SII ( Don't like the SIII desing or other rounded phones like HTC).

I'll be glad to share any experience with this phone with you, so if you had any question, just ask.:good:


----------



## Hamanu11 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there a way to downgrade the baseband 


from 

MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V21.P1, 2012/12/17 15:51.

to

MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.V5,2012/07/25 20:13


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 24, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> 2750 mah battery of Jiayu G3 is a Hoax....they are fooling people by inflating the mah number....These are the kind of tricks that you can always expect from the chinese

Click to collapse



I am not sure. Some people are reporting 2 days normal use. It may be only my unit. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adit9989 (Jan 24, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> I am not sure. Some people are reporting 2 days normal use. It may be only my unit.
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I can get even 5 days but with very little use.WiFi is on all the time, GPS and BT is off, and the phone is mostly on idle with a few short calls and SMS a day (no data plan). The phone is set to turn off over night and on in the morning.This is with December ICS official ROM. However the first ROM, the phone came with was horrible in the same conditions was hardly lasting one day.


----------



## PirateBay (Jan 25, 2013)

*IMEI Information*

Please confirm, How many IMEI No. does your phone carry?? (One/Two)

I'm facing this peculiar problem with my mobile which is shutting down after detecting/connecting to network.
I lost my original IMEI. But I managed to get this rersetted using soe tools and it has two IMEI Nos now.


----------



## Smallprince (Jan 25, 2013)

*What is this app...?*

Hi Folks, can anyone tell what is this app? Can it be removed? thanks


----------



## lgleonetti (Jan 25, 2013)

PirateBay said:


> Please confirm, How many IMEI No. does your phone carry?? (One/Two)
> 
> I'm facing this peculiar problem with my mobile which is shutting down after detecting/connecting to network.
> I lost my original IMEI. But I managed to get this rersetted using soe tools and it has two IMEI Nos now.

Click to collapse



Hello PirateBay, my phone and i think that every G3 from factory, has only one IMEI for the two SIM slots.


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 25, 2013)

Guys, this phone has problem with signals and it routinely goes out of range and very often shows roaming in the signal bars.....not sure if this is a hardware issue or software issue. This problem exists with the original android 4.0.4 and with the new 4.1.2, the same problem is still there....Any hardware experts ???


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## thegamer1907 (Jan 26, 2013)

dont have any issues with network connectivity, perhaps your country uses a band that is unsupported?


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 26, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> Guys, this phone has problem with signals and it routinely goes out of range and very often shows roaming in the signal bars.....not sure if this is a hardware issue or software issue. This problem exists with the original android 4.0.4 and with the new 4.1.2, the same problem is still there....Any hardware experts ???

Click to collapse



You should not get roaming unless you have selected to allow it and have you left network type to auto, if you have selected gsm or wcmda only then if you go out if range for one it will lose the signal.


----------



## wangiles (Jan 27, 2013)

Quick question guys. 

I've updated the official 4.1.2 as mentioned in the post but I realised I can't go to recovery or install any, be it CWM or lewa. 

Reason is I would like to try lewa os which has an update on the 25th. 

Anyone able to solve this? Appreciate in advance. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 27, 2013)

wangiles said:


> Quick question guys.
> 
> I've updated the official 4.1.2 as mentioned in the post but I realised I can't go to recovery or install any, be it CWM or lewa.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From play store install Mobileuncle MTK Tools and use that to install a recovery image.


----------



## wangiles (Jan 27, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> From play store install Mobileuncle MTK Tools and use that to install a recovery image.

Click to collapse



Hi. I did. I used mtk tools as mentioned and installed the recovery image. I tried lewa recovery from the tutorial here, Cwm recovery of the 5.0 something and even extract the recovery from the latest lewa update zip. Not able to replace the recovery. 

It gives me an option to choose recovery or normal boot when pressed of the power and up button. When chose recovery, it will give a lying down android with and exclamation mark in a red triangle. 

Really know nuts as to recover from this. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## putbinoot (Jan 27, 2013)

wangiles said:


> Hi. I did. I used mtk tools as mentioned and installed the recovery image. I tried lewa recovery from the tutorial here, Cwm recovery of the 5.0 something and even extract the recovery from the latest lewa update zip. Not able to replace the recovery.
> 
> It gives me an option to choose recovery or normal boot when pressed of the power and up button. When chose recovery, it will give a lying down android with and exclamation mark in a red triangle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just leave phone screen will go blank and phone will reboot after a minute or two.


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 27, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> You should not get roaming unless you have selected to allow it and have you left network type to auto, if you have selected gsm or wcmda only then if you go out if range for one it will lose the signal.

Click to collapse



i think that may not be the reason because, the phone gets good signals when i am in open...the moment i get into my home or any place that is a  bit more concrete, the signal bars drop to nothing.....but at the same location, but on a Nokia C5 with the same SIM, i get full signals and i can talk and other party can listen clearly. I can't do the same on my Jiayu g3. I have changed a total of 4 ROM till now and it has the same problem, so it maybe this is a hardware issue. If it can be a hardware issue, can anyone tell me what part needs to be changed so that i can buy a replacement ? sending the phone is not a option because i bought this on aliexpress store!!


----------



## wangiles (Jan 27, 2013)

putbinoot said:


> Just leave phone screen will go blank and phone will reboot after a minute or two.

Click to collapse



Silly me. Left the quick boot on. No wonder something was amis. Do take not for those cracking their heads like me.  :banghead:


Many thanks for the help though. Appreciate it. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




cha_indian said:


> i think that may not be the reason because, the phone gets good signals when i am in open...the moment i get into my home or any place that is a  bit more concrete, the signal bars drop to nothing.....but at the same location, but on a Nokia C5 with the same SIM, i get full signals and i can talk and other party can listen clearly. I can't do the same on my Jiayu g3. I have changed a total of 4 ROM till now and it has the same problem, so it maybe this is a hardware issue. If it can be a hardware issue, can anyone tell me what part needs to be changed so that i can buy a replacement ? sending the phone is not a option because i bought this on aliexpress store!!

Click to collapse



It's an mtk error. Same experience since mtk 6575. Sometimes you will get disconnected. Experienced it myself too. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tharg0r (Jan 28, 2013)

What exactly is the Quick-Boot? Never seen that before...


wangiles said:


> Silly me. Left the quick boot on. No wonder something was amis. Do take not for those cracking their heads like me.  :banghead:
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the help though. Appreciate it.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hanu_blr (Jan 28, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> i think that may not be the reason because, the phone gets good signals when i am in open...the moment i get into my home or any place that is a  bit more concrete, the signal bars drop to nothing.....but at the same location, but on a Nokia C5 with the same SIM, i get full signals and i can talk and other party can listen clearly. I can't do the same on my Jiayu g3. I have changed a total of 4 ROM till now and it has the same problem, so it maybe this is a hardware issue. If it can be a hardware issue, can anyone tell me what part needs to be changed so that i can buy a replacement ? sending the phone is not a option because i bought this on aliexpress store!!

Click to collapse



zopo zp100, which hd similar issues, later zopo suggested to reflash the firmware with (MT6575_Android_scatter_emmc_format.txt) to fix the 3G signal issue. this format file, will fully format and install i guess. But for G3 i see that MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc_format.txt file itself is missing in offical 29-11-12 image.

Not sure if this is going to fix the signal issue tough.

I hd a bit different signal issue, my sim is 3G enabled, and i use to see signal variation when on auto network mode. Usually i use to get all 4 signal bar and (network info widget, use to show -85 to 90 dbm) outside, when i get into the house, i use to lose 1 signal bar, and signal to be -95 + and the voice quality was muffeled, later i changed to 2G only, and i get full 100% signal (-85) and voice clarity is good.


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 28, 2013)

hanu_blr said:


> zopo zp100, which hd similar issues, later zopo suggested to reflash the firmware with (MT6575_Android_scatter_emmc_format.txt) to fix the 3G signal issue. this format file, will fully format and install i guess. But for G3 i see that MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc_format.txt file itself is missing in offical 29-11-12 image.
> 
> Not sure if this is going to fix the signal issue tough.
> 
> I hd a bit different signal issue, my sim is 3G enabled, and i use to see signal variation when on auto network mode. Usually i use to get all 4 signal bar and (network info widget, use to show -85 to 90 dbm) outside, when i get into the house, i use to lose 1 signal bar, and signal to be -95 + and the voice quality was muffeled, later i changed to 2G only, and i get full 100% signal (-85) and voice clarity is good.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info man....not sure i understand such technical stuff......So are you saying that the firmware is lacking a file ? If yes, then it must a terrible bug....let me know if it can be fixed ?


----------



## mengfei (Jan 29, 2013)

any news on when the official non-beta JB will be released from Jiayu?
BTW the *Jiayu S1 using Qualcom S4* is in the works!
http://www.gizchina.com/2013/01/28/jiayu-s1/

what apps can use 7 point touch 






and what launcher are you guys using?


----------



## wangiles (Jan 29, 2013)

Tharg0r said:


> What exactly is the Quick-Boot? Never seen that before...

Click to collapse



Here's a pic of it in accessibility. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathan-96 (Jan 29, 2013)

wangiles said:


> Here's a pic of it in accessibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought it was booting without boot animation, and that will be like 5~10 second faster


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 30, 2013)

wangiles said:


> Silly me. Left the quick boot on. No wonder something was amis. Do take not for those cracking their heads like me.  :banghead:
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the help though. Appreciate it.
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW !!! How many people are experiencing this issue ?? That is a very seriously buggy product shoved into the market by Mediatek ....


----------



## OrionBG (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know for you guys, but I have never had Signal problems with my Jiayu G3! I've used many custom ROMs and stock too... no problems at all. The signal behaves the same way as was my Samsung Galaxy S3. Now I'm using the official beta JB ROM and I'm very happy with it. Only the GPS is buggy but there are topics how to make it work fast and without problems.
BTW I have always used it with two SIM cards!


----------



## mengfei (Jan 30, 2013)

I too never had any problems with loosing signals be it net/ data/ wi-fi or phone, I guess where the signals are week since my HD2 also behaves the same way. Been using 2 SIMs & 1 is roaming


----------



## mengfei (Jan 31, 2013)

they say there is more stable JB here

http://vondroid.com/categories/phones-by-manufacturer.122/


----------



## ubelai (Jan 31, 2013)

mengfei said:


> they say there is more stable JB here
> 
> http://vondroid.com/categories/phones-by-manufacturer.122/

Click to collapse



I applied that Rom over my current Beta Official 4.1.2 and noticed it's only an update-flash.
Have you got any information on its features or anything like that? I noticed it's a QT Rom so I'm guessing it has similar characteristics, hopefully it fixes my battery drain!


----------



## cha_indian (Jan 31, 2013)

I think you are lucky if you are getting good signals....One more problem i discovered is that, on the GSM SIM, the signal is showing 4 bars and when i call it the error message is saying...the phone is out of coverage area !! Works well with Nokia....

If some people are not having this problem , then there is a problem of quality control at Jiayu's end. How can some people have this problem and some don't ? Earlier I had Lenovo A60 and it was flawless when it comes to signal sensitivity.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## adit9989 (Jan 31, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> I think you are lucky if you are getting good signals....One more problem i discovered is that, on the GSM SIM, the signal is showing 4 bars and when i call it the error message is saying...the phone is out of coverage area !! Works well with Nokia....
> 
> If some people are not having this problem , then there is a problem of quality control at Jiayu's end. How can some people have this problem and some don't ? Earlier I had Lenovo A60 and it was flawless when it comes to signal sensitivity.

Click to collapse



No, I would say you are un-lucky (in other words you have a lemon, it can happen with any brand), as most do not have any problems. Exchange your phone, if you can.


----------



## Pillascocos (Feb 1, 2013)

Then I am UN-LUCKY as well... suddenly phone start to loose signal when you get into any indoor, it's pretty sad having to run out everytime someone calls you or you pretend to call someone.

A message appears frequently saying: Restricted Access Changed

As many of you say... it is an hardware issue so there's no way to solve... but if an software update can solve it, make it know please.

Thanks in advance.

PD: I bought it trough Aliexpress


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 1, 2013)

Pillascocos said:


> Then I am UN-LUCKY as well... suddenly phone start to loose signal when you get into any indoor, it's pretty sad having to run out everytime someone calls you or you pretend to call someone.
> 
> A message appears frequently saying: Restricted Access Changed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





That is exactly how my phone is behaving. I have to run out to talk or need to go out to take the call. I think it is definitely a hardware issue and it is sad that Jiayu is selling faulty phones without any checks ... I too bought the phone from a aliexpress seller and there is very little hope of getting replacement. Perhaps , all the people who are having this problem will have to petition the company to provide us replacements....

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

Was this problem in the previous batch phones as well?? I mean the batch were the name "Jiayu" was etched on the front panel ?? I have searched internet for user reviews but i did not see anyone reporting such a problem..


----------



## Hamanu11 (Feb 1, 2013)

Add me to the list. 3G on my Jiayu is definitely faulty. 2G works well, but switching to 3g = no internet whatsoever (even though the symbol changes from E to H). 

I've ruled out settigns/ROM/factory reset so its definitely faulty hardware.

P.S. Bought from Fastcardtech

My conclusion is that Jiayu sucks at QC. Their malfunction rate is probably around the 5% mark and the "lucky ones" among us are screwed with no possibility of replacement/repair (the "warranty" listed on the websites is bogus anyway).




cha_indian said:


> That is exactly how my phone is behaving. I have to run out to talk or need to go out to take the call. I think it is definitely a hardware issue and it is sad that Jiayu is selling faulty phones without any checks ... I too bought the phone from a aliexpress seller and there is very little hope of getting replacement. Perhaps , all the people who are having this problem will have to petition the company to provide us replacements....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------
> 
> Was this problem in the previous batch phones as well?? I mean the batch were the name "Jiayu" was etched on the front panel ?? I have searched internet for user reviews but i did not see anyone reporting such a problem..

Click to collapse


----------



## joaormf (Feb 1, 2013)

*3G problems with G3*

I don't have any issues with 3G. With the previous ICS Rom, or the JB Beta.

I noticed however that are some options to configure the data service for each SIM that depends on the network ID. From one of my SIMs (the one I have the data connection enabled) there weren't any match, so I added it manually.

I've done it before trying the 3G connection, so I'm not sure it fixes (or whatever) something... but for the ones having problems, it's worth giving it a try.


----------



## renatone (Feb 1, 2013)

I am tried to go back on ICS Original from the JB Beta Original. I have my G3 rooted and lewa recory 2. I try to flash with flashtool but I have an error coming out (see the Picture) Someone can help me or give other feasible solution? THANK U
RENATO


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 2, 2013)

What do we do with our phones? Is there a way to help ourselves ?


----------



## luznykolo (Feb 2, 2013)

renatone said:


> I am tried to go back on ICS Original from the JB Beta Original. I have my G3 rooted and lewa recory 2. I try to flash with flashtool but I have an error coming out (see the Picture) Someone can help me or give other feasible solution? THANK U
> RENATO

Click to collapse



I have the same problem too with 20121129 ICS. but JB via flashtool working fine. I think that is some problems with files. Try to downgrade via CWM Recovery but u must download ICS for recovery update. 

Here is the link ICS for Jiayu G3 20121129

CWM 5.5.0.4


----------



## hillvieira (Feb 2, 2013)

someone put Android 4.1.2L ROM update that was released today ?


----------



## nadiren (Feb 2, 2013)

luznykolo said:


> I have the same problem too with 20121129 ICS. but JB via flashtool working fine. I think that is some problems with files. Try to downgrade via CWM Recovery but u must download ICS for recovery update.
> 
> Here is the link

Click to collapse



ty, i was looking for it..


----------



## mengfei (Feb 2, 2013)

ubelai said:


> I applied that Rom over my current Beta Official 4.1.2 and noticed it's only an update-flash.
> Have you got any information on its features or anything like that? I noticed it's a QT Rom so I'm guessing it has similar characteristics, hopefully it fixes my battery drain!

Click to collapse



I just flashed this via CWM
- it's a full JB ROM & most from ICS are working Except LED notification
- All signals on "my" G3 are OK & GPS was spot on
- USB tether is OK
- camera / video is much much better now, it's not a Google Cam this time ( where faces/ details are smudged off) they they have more detail & are more pixelated when zoom all the way in rather than just smudged BUT there is a slight delay when taking pics
- Much faster! than ICS!
- Battery not sure yet
- 5880 antutu score
- in acounts setting there is "Virus killing" & "Harassment Intercept" option but are not operational (FC) 

http://vondroid.com/threads/jiayu-g3-4-1-2-jelly-bean-more-stable-firmware.5523/


----------



## nathan-96 (Feb 2, 2013)

mengfei said:


> I just flashed this via CWM
> - it's a full JB ROM & most from ICS are working Except LED notification
> - All signals on "my" G3 are OK & GPS was spot on
> - USB tether is OK
> ...

Click to collapse



The link that you provided does look like a other Rom (probaly a Huwai port or something), because we where talking about official beta, but this is a modded rom for sure.


----------



## Hamster81 (Feb 3, 2013)

DanVilMar said:


> I am not sure. Some people are reporting 2 days normal use. It may be only my unit.
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I can confirm this. With moderate use (2-3 hours music/radio, 2-3 hours web browsing, sync and backitude running all day) I can get more than two days.


----------



## ubelai (Feb 3, 2013)

mengfei said:


> I just flashed this via CWM
> - it's a full JB ROM & most from ICS are working Except LED notification
> - All signals on "my" G3 are OK & GPS was spot on
> - USB tether is OK
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi and thanks for your reply.

I ended up flashing the official beta Rom back, as it seems to be the most fulfilling Rom for the device to date.



Sent from my JY-G3 using xda premium


----------



## mengfei (Feb 3, 2013)

ubelai said:


> Hi and thanks for your reply.
> 
> I ended up flashing the official beta Rom back, as it seems to be the most fulfilling Rom for the device to date.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup! just flashed this ROM to see & test & what's going on
will also go back to the official ICS ROM once i give the phone to the wife 

Test Shot from JB ROM


----------



## tbela (Feb 3, 2013)

*SOC verification failed*



renatone said:


> I am tried to go back on ICS Original from the JB Beta Original. I have my G3 rooted and lewa recory 2. I try to flash with flashtool but I have an error coming out (see the Picture) Someone can help me or give other feasible solution? THANK U
> RENATO

Click to collapse


Flashtool for JB.


----------



## ubelai (Feb 4, 2013)

mengfei said:


> yup! just flashed this ROM to see & test & what's going on
> will also go back to the official ICS ROM once i give the phone to the wife
> 
> Test Shot from JB ROM

Click to collapse



You're probably best off going back to the official 4.1.2 Rom over the ICS though.
Passing my G3 on too but, my Mi2 arrived today! 

Edit:
P.s that panoramic shot example is awesome. Big ups. 

Sent from my MI 2 using xda premium


----------



## mengfei (Feb 5, 2013)

@ubelai 
congrats on your Mi2, very nice one too

so your saying that the official JB 4.1.2 Beta is much better than the official ICS  2012-11-29?


----------



## C-o-M (Feb 5, 2013)

*AW: Jiayu G3 Root*



mengfei said:


> @ubelai
> congrats on your Mi2, very nice one too
> 
> so your saying that the official JB 4.1.2 Beta is much better than the official ICS  2012-11-29?

Click to collapse



For me JB is much better than ICS. The most annoying bugs are gone:

 red led deep sleep bug seems to be fixed 
 spelling correction (in SMS app) is fine (had to replace LatinIME in ICS) 
 pre rooted 

My girlfriend is using this as daily driver and she hasn't complained anything yet. On official ICS, she cursed every day


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 5, 2013)

To all people who are facing network signal problems with their Jiayu G3. I have just mailed to jiayu mobile shop with the problem and asking for help. Apart from that please let me know if you have any new ideas so that we can coordinate our efforts?


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## hillvieira (Feb 5, 2013)

my device is only on EDGE, 3G does not work


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 6, 2013)

You have to enable it. If there are weak 3G signals, it will automatically start 2G.


----------



## hillvieira (Feb 6, 2013)

new rom
lewa 2013/02/05


----------



## pr0xZen (Feb 7, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> new rom
> lewa 2013/02/05

Click to collapse



Any input on it? Flashing, stability, bugs etc...?


----------



## Pimsouille (Feb 7, 2013)

*recovery for 4.1.2 ?*

Hello

I have the 4.1.2 beta ROM installed,
I want to install GOOD in order to have mails and agenda from work. It requires a non rooted phone . 
Made the unroot with bin4ry method, it is trully unrooted (apps that need root acces are not working), but I still have super user app installed. And GOOD keeps saying that there is a security failure since it is "jailbrocken" LOL.
I can't remove supoer user app (I'm unrooted and SP Flash tool method is not working).
I have tried to root it again (bin4ry), it's not working 

I'm kinda stuck... Anyone here has managed to have working recovery with the official 4.1.2 beta ROM? I would definitely roll back to 4.0.4 unrooted to have a working GOOD app...

any help would be apreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## thundermuppet (Feb 8, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Any input on it? Flashing, stability, bugs etc...?

Click to collapse



For me it had a lot of lag, SD card was not found a number of times. Used it for a day and it was a nightmare. Went back to Lewa ICS.


----------



## elben (Feb 8, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Any input on it? Flashing, stability, bugs etc...?

Click to collapse



Tried it, but it's not good. Slower than official beta and a LOT of bugs.
Back to official beta, which is the fastest and  most reliable for the moment.


----------



## pel.89 (Feb 9, 2013)

Everything working for me beside wifi

I got around 50-100 kB/s speed, if im close to the router i can get full speed, but even on others rooms i got good signal strentg, the phone shows same signal strenght as others devices, but get this low speed.

Another problem is when im conected with the phone and using it the who net colapse, it`s like if the max bandwidth is determinated by the smartphone, about the channel whenever i use a different channel from 11 the connection is very unstable i lose it every 2 mins, the problem is there are others nets on channel 11 so i have to avoid it.

What do you think i have some problem with the smarthphone wifi or it could be some router incompatibility/configuration?


----------



## i-hunter (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm new so pardon me if I didn't search well. Can anyone that has flashed and tried the 4.1 JB confirm if the 2-sim wifi 3g "restricted access changed" problem is fixed or still exists?

Anyone has gone through this issue with a custom rom or smth? 

As previously mentioned, it's quite annoying going after the warranty on the other side of the world...

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 12, 2013)

@ i-hunter....Jiayu G3 has a problem with signals....it is signal insensitive and that is why it regulary shows the "restricted access changed" error. I tried all kinds of ROM and finally conviced that it is a hardware issue. Please contact the seller for repair or replacement and ask him log in this forum too. I have sent my phone to the seller and I hope I get it back repaired.

And a sincere advice to people facinated by Jiayu.... It has a very weak quality control and there is high probablity of getting defective piece. It is best to avoid Jiayu G3.


----------



## itzikd1 (Feb 12, 2013)

for the people who got the G3 was wondering if you can tell me how much time does it hold with screen on with brighness minimum (4 hours? more?)

does it run gta 3 smothley?

does it run without lags or does it get stuck?

its just that i got a galaxy s1 and i dont know if to get the G3 or galaxy s2 (i know that with the right rom galaxy s2 wont get stuck..i got s1 currently)


----------



## pel.89 (Feb 12, 2013)

itzikd1 said:


> for the people who got the G3 was wondering if you can tell me how much time does it hold with screen on with brighness minimum (4 hours? more?)
> 
> does it run gta 3 smothley?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



brighness 50% is around 4h or mby a bit more

no clue, i read somewhere the games lags but idk

no lags for me on daily use and the screen is very good.

The phone is fine but lacks a bit of power imho, if u want powerfull games or 720p vids with high bitrate then it will lag a bit


----------



## i-hunter (Feb 13, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> @ i-hunter....Jiayu G3 has a problem with signals....it is signal insensitive and that is why it regulary shows the "restricted access changed" error. I tried all kinds of ROM and finally conviced that it is a hardware issue. Please contact the seller for repair or replacement and ask him log in this forum too. I have sent my phone to the seller and I hope I get it back repaired.
> 
> And a sincere advice to people facinated by Jiayu.... It has a very weak quality control and there is high probablity of getting defective piece. It is best to avoid Jiayu G3.

Click to collapse



Thanks... after searching a forum in my native language describing my problem, I got an answer saying that he has no problem with dual sim... so I'm guessing after also trying all the roms I could find, specially from needrom, that it is a hardware problem and not a characteristic of jiayu. 

I got a bit happier though with the official 4.1.2 rom. This issue happens less often and even the led works that works with no custom ROM. 

Anyway. I'm also sending it back. Will report back when I get another one or this one fixed. 

And as for the warning you are right. But jiayu has everything in a very low price.. It might worths a try.

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




itzikd1 said:


> for the people who got the G3 was wondering if you can tell me how much time does it hold with screen on with brighness minimum (4 hours? more?)
> 
> does it run gta 3 smothley?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude my opinion is that if you are going for a phone like jiayu, it's because you are going for value for money. If you can afford to buy an s2, of course it is better. From the support to the development, it's a far better pick. Think only of how many programmers-hackers are working on a custom rom for samsung and the results it brings and how many for the little jiayu.
Not to mention the camera. Have no idea what is the quality of the samsung camera but keep in mind that one of the reasons the jiayu and alike phones are so cheap is because the camera is only good for daylight motionless targets.

Still if you consider it otherwise, the battery might hold up to two days. It used to be one at first because I used it all day but now it holds for two days almost.

As for the graphics, 3d are a little slow i think. Haven't tried a hard game but I play temple run 2 and it stucks a bit at high graphics with shades etc but runs smoothly in medium.

I recommend it for value for money but not against an s2 or smth.

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## itzikd1 (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks 
its just for that price i can get a used s2 so il probly just buy a used phone


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 13, 2013)

I understand that they are a small company but.... they need to sell only those products that are atleast working on basic functions...whatz the point of buying a cellphone that can't get signals ... never mind its great screen, battery, blah... blah. !!


----------



## i-hunter (Feb 13, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> I understand that they are a small company but.... they need to sell only those products that are atleast working on basic functions...whatz the point of buying a cellphone that can't get signals ... never mind its great screen, battery, blah... blah. !!

Click to collapse



Well as I mentioned before, it's probably not a general problem but my specific mobile's problem.

However, depending on your country, consider that jiayu g3 supports 800 and 2100 mhz frequencies for 3g. Its different from the gsm so check your network's 3g frequency because for example, I think in usa it's at 1900 mhz so it probably doesnt work!

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hamanu11 (Feb 13, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> @ i-hunter....Jiayu G3 has a problem with signals....it is signal insensitive and that is why it regulary shows the "restricted access changed" error. I tried all kinds of ROM and finally conviced that it is a hardware issue. Please contact the seller for repair or replacement and ask him log in this forum too. I have sent my phone to the seller and I hope I get it back repaired.
> 
> And a sincere advice to people facinated by Jiayu.... It has a very weak quality control and there is high probablity of getting defective piece. It is best to avoid Jiayu G3.

Click to collapse



I am relatively satisfied with the Jiayu I have. GPS can't get a lock for a long time and is mediocre at best so, basically useless and the signal problem in my case is that the 3g module is defective. 

For the money I paid I got a great screen and battery life and a lag free experience.

However, I'm not buying a Chinese phone again. I'll save up for an S4 this time. My Chinese experience taught me that its simply not worth the money to get a phone which might or might not work.


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 13, 2013)

Any thoughts on whats currently the best JB rom for the G3?

Didn't realise there was so many:

http://www.needrom.com/phone-roms/jiayu/g3/


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hello Folks*

Hi all im new here.. got my wife a G3 for Christmas rooted with binary then downloaded mobile uncle used the restore update and booted into CWM image from sd card and put the rom JB 4.1.2 on hers called QT_4.1.2_YIZHI_G3_lite_v2.zip
Hers is a Black version works like a dream awesome phone battery well into 3rd day now.

However 

Got my silver version thsi firday roooted and installed same rom had major issues trying to do this ..eventually with the same rom phone kept rebooting would not  charge the  battery even though it said it was charging. so i found a new rom on this forum and just installed this rom Raw_MOD_JB_B1.zip  
 Installed lookout security and it found spyware in this rom in my contacts couldnt uninstall it  ..will go back to QT_4.1.2_YIZHI_G3_lite_v2.zip for now.. just be aware everybody ..
Anyone hears of a good rom please let me know 
thanks


----------



## ng0tkul4 (Feb 17, 2013)

*LeWa Recovery 2.0 English*

I'm translating the LeWa Recovery 2.0 to english. Would anyone here be interested?

V2 came with the JB (4.1.2) release of LeWa OS for G3, released 05.Feb.

Not sure what's the difference between V1 and V2 though. May be it's based on TWRP2?

Anyway, i'll just upload it when I'm done.

======
update
======

here's the (link to) modded/translated (to English) version: http://www.mediafire.com/?jyt2alcu242zyy3

It's a CWM/TWRP flashable zip. flash it via CWM/TWRP.

or you can extract .img file, and dd it to /dev/recovery


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 18, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Hi all im new here.. got my wife a G3 for Christmas rooted with binary then downloaded mobile uncle used the restore update and booted into CWM image from sd card and put the rom JB 4.1.2 on hers called QT_4.1.2_YIZHI_G3_lite_v2.zip
> Hers is a Black version works like a dream awesome phone battery well into 3rd day now.
> 
> However
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, which tutorial did you use for this and is that the Jiayu JellyBean Beta you used?


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 18, 2013)

*Tutorial*



Tharg0r said:


> Hi, which tutorial did you use for this and is that the Jiayu JellyBean Beta you used?

Click to collapse



I installed Pdanet first to use that softwares driver only

Then i used one off this thread with the binary root http://forum.xda-developers.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=38140201

I installed Pdanet first to use that softwares driver only

Then copied cwm on to my sd card. Downloaded mobiluncle from google play. then booted into cwm from recovery update mode (within mobileunlce)

Then when the phone rebooted Installed a rom that i had stored there all ready...called Raw_MOD_JB_B1.zip  then after that installed a different one the same way which is 
QT_4.1.2_YIZHI_G3_lite_v2.zip, My wife uses this one and doesnt have many problems at all.

However i just had a message on my phone "unfortunately com.mediatek omacp has stopped" 

Any ideas what this means i am not a knowledgeable android hacker/user at all ..

lat night i set the alarm on the phone put it on charge and this morning heard nothing the phone had switched off, battery at 75 % when i turned it on .. any ideas at all ... wifes G3 awesome mine very worried about... specially since i also had a umi x1 which was even worse..just want a working G3 maybe i will maybe  try my wifes battery in my phone and see if i have a faulty battery (which i hope i do) and not the phone faulty itself.

 Any help Ideas welcome thanks 

Richard


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 19, 2013)

The best ROM is the official ROM... period.


----------



## elben (Feb 19, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> The best ROM is the official ROM... period.

Click to collapse



Totally agree, the best by far.


----------



## wangiles (Feb 19, 2013)

So what's the latest official rom as of now? 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 19, 2013)

*hi ok but where ?*



elben said:


> Totally agree, the best by far.

Click to collapse



HI Ok but exatly where is this office Rom located ?

 sorry if its here allready in the site but need to make sure exactly


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 19, 2013)

cha_indian said:


> The best ROM is the official ROM... period.

Click to collapse



Do you mean the official Jelly Bean beta or the official ICS rom?


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 19, 2013)

I am completely failing trying to get that Jellybean Beta Rom to update, whenever I try to load the scatter file into Flashtool I get "incorrect scatter file format" even though I'm clearly selecting the scatter file that comes with the tools/drivers kit.

If I try to do it the other way with the SD card it just says cant verify in CWM and gives the dead android with the red triangle symbol, has anyone got anything I could try?

Using this tutorial:

http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-jiayu-g3-rooted-permanent-recovery-ics-spell-check-fixed/


----------



## kielkiam (Feb 19, 2013)

*R: Jiayu G3 Root*

You must delete the strange characters from the name of directory which contains files (scatter too).

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stevethegreat (Feb 20, 2013)

...so I'd guess there's no source code released for this phone so there can be no custom roms, no?
I'm asking because I was thinking at checking chinese phones but lack of source code (if true, which probably is) may be proved a turn off...


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Hi Both*



Tharg0r said:


> Do you mean the official Jelly Bean beta or the official ICS rom?

Click to collapse



The official Rom and the ICS one links to both would be good 

Thanks in advance 

Richard


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 20, 2013)

kielkiam said:


> You must delete the strange characters from the name of directory which contains files (scatter too).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep I think that might have been it, either that or because I tried it on an XP machine at work or because I turned quick boot off, I think it was probably getting rid of the foreign characters though. Thanks for the help.

Now my final question... How do I put clockworkMod back on there? which version etc? It had it before but after flashing with Flashtool it seems to be gone...


----------



## ngokula (Feb 20, 2013)

Stevethegreat said:


> ...so I'd guess there's no source code released for this phone so there can be no custom roms, no?
> I'm asking because I was thinking at checking chinese phones but lack of source code (if true, which probably is) may be proved a turn off...

Click to collapse



there could be custom ROMs... just no custom kernels.


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 20, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> The official Rom and the ICS one links to both would be good
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Richard

Click to collapse



Sorry for the confusion but he said "The stock rom is the best" and I asked him if he meant stock ICS or the jellybean beta, wasnt talking to you and dont know what Id reccomend in your case either, sorry...


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 20, 2013)

Tharg0r said:


> Sorry for the confusion but he said "The stock rom is the best" and I asked him if he meant stock ICS or the jellybean beta, wasnt talking to you and dont know what Id reccomend in your case either, sorry...

Click to collapse



I would say the official ICS is better than any custom ROM out there and the JB Beta is better than the numerous JB ROM versions.....with official ROMs most things work and there are no surprises. Download links are there in the same thread here ,,,,you just need to look a few pages back


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I put Jellybean on this morning and its as slick as you could ask, didnt find a single bug. Testing the battery life now compared to ICS and its looking good, what a phone for the money!


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Hello all*



cha_indian said:


> I would say the official ICS is better than any custom ROM out there and the JB Beta is better than the numerous JB ROM versions.....with official ROMs most things work and there are no surprises. Download links are there in the same thread here ,,,,you just need to look a few pages back

Click to collapse



Anybody seen this one w w w   chinaandroidmall.com/jiayu-g3-recovery-root-install-os-tool-download/[/url]

Anyway guys  i believe i have found the issue with my phone i think i have a faulty battery which is why it keeps rebooting all the time. 

I charged it last night while i was asleep all night 8 hours woke up to find the phone had rebooted and that the battery was on 79 %
Then i  turned it off rebooted  it and it was on 56% 

So i had a umi x1 which i had a spare battery for and managed to force it into the G3 just (same chipset and same volatage battery rquired).. without doing any damage and now it seems to be working fine but we will see ... 
whats Intresting is that i cant see any difference really on it draining faster than my wifes real G3 battery in her G3  the umi battery in my G3 is about the same ..this is a bit wierd because the G3 is supposed to be 2750 miliamp and the Umi x1 1700 ..

Best regards all 


Richard


----------



## HELP MEPLEASE (Feb 20, 2013)

*Help meplease*

Just wondering if anybody could post me a idiots guide to updating to Jellybean, I have looked through most of this thread and still have not found a tutorial that I understand. Could somebody if they have time post a walk throught from step 1 to finish including links of how a small brian like mine can update the Jiayu G3 to jellybean. The more detailed the explanation the better  Thanks for your time


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 20, 2013)

**



HELP MEPLEASE said:


> Just wondering if anybody could post me a idiots guide to updating to Jellybean, I have looked through most of this thread and still have not found a tutorial that I understand. Could somebody if they have time post a walk throught from step 1 to finish including links of how a small brian like mine can update the Jiayu G3 to jellybean. The more detailed the explanation the better  Thanks for your time

Click to collapse



Hi DID you look here ?
w w w chinaandroidmall.com/jiayu-g3-recovery-root-install-os-tool-download/[/url]


----------



## HELP MEPLEASE (Feb 20, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Hi DID you look here ?
> w w w chinaandroidmall.com/jiayu-g3-recovery-root-install-os-tool-download/[/url]
> 
> [/QUO
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## thundermuppet (Feb 21, 2013)

HELP MEPLEASE said:


> DickyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DID you look here ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SHIK1 (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuXdOjXQwGo


----------



## Smadan (Feb 21, 2013)

HELP MEPLEASE said:


> Just wondering if anybody could post me a idiots guide to updating to Jellybean, I have looked through most of this thread and still have not found a tutorial that I understand. Could somebody if they have time post a walk throught from step 1 to finish including links of how a small brian like mine can update the Jiayu G3 to jellybean. The more detailed the explanation the better  Thanks for your time

Click to collapse



Even I need this kind of help.
And, IMO, this seems to be general problem within Android community, which is more for advanced users. I am finding it very difficult especially when I am coming from iOS, where many websites and communities provide very detailed and step-by-step instructions, any novice can follow. But I have given up here .


----------



## cha_indian (Feb 21, 2013)

2750 mah of Jiayu G3 is fake.... it should be actually 1700 mah and the makers are fooling people around the world


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 21, 2013)

*You Ewzform*



cha_indian said:


> 2750 mah of Jiayu G3 is fake.... it should be actually 1700 mah and the makers are fooling people around the world

Click to collapse




 Hi yes i agree, same happened with that battery too so it is my phone thats faulty, turned it on this morning said SD card damaged tried it in another phone works ok.
Tried to do a factory reset , now phone just keeps rebooting all the time and does not even get into android.i have raised a dispute though paypal. 

Looks like now i have to pay a fortune to send it back ,money for nothing again


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 21, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Hi yes i agree, same happened with that battery too so it is my phone thats faulty, turned it on this morning said SD card damaged tried it in another phone works ok.
> Tried to do a factory reset , now phone just keeps rebooting all the time and does not even get into android.i have raised a dispute though paypal.
> 
> Looks like now i have to pay a fortune to send it back ,money for nothing again

Click to collapse



But you can still flash them when they go like that, its not just "broken", use any of the tutorials posted with Flashtool and it will fix it for you.

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

I upgraded to Jellybean and now I have no clockworkmod or recovery mode on the phone. When I tell Mobileuncletools to reboot into recovery it reboots but just loads a pic of the dead Android with red triangle and I have to pop the battery to reboot, whats the quickest/safest way to get CWM working on my JB Beta G3 please? Many thanks.


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re flash tool*



Tharg0r said:


> But you can still flash them when they go like that, its not just "broken", use any of the tutorials posted with Flashtool and it will fix it for you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------
> 
> I upgraded to Jellybean and now I have no clockworkmod or recovery mode on the phone. When I tell Mobileuncletools to reboot into recovery it reboots but just loads a pic of the dead Android with red triangle and I have to pop the battery to reboot, whats the quickest/safest way to get CWM working on my JB Beta G3 please? Many thanks.

Click to collapse




Hi sorry to be a Pain i would definatley try that but please please could you send me a link to the flashtool way ?

It would be very much appriciated 

Richard


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 21, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Hi sorry to be a Pain i would definatley try that but please please could you send me a link to the flashtool way ?
> 
> It would be very much appriciated
> 
> Richard

Click to collapse



Have you rooted the G3 first?


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 21, 2013)

*hi*



Tharg0r said:


> Have you rooted the G3 first?

Click to collapse



Hi yes i have rooted it.. but i can tell you know its fully facked, it starts for 5 seconds shows an android trying to do the factory reset then reboots every time. 
Also when i use this tutorial i found regarding the flash tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

I put the file MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt in the same directory as the flash tool  but the only file it loads in the flash tool is Recovery.img

all the other things preloaders are all blank i have no idea why at all 

any advice before i hit it with a hammer much appriciated 

Thanks 
Richard


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 21, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Hi yes i have rooted it.. but i can tell you know its fully facked, it starts for 5 seconds shows an android trying to do the factory reset then reboots every time.
> Also when i use this tutorial i found regarding the flash tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
> 
> I put the file MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt in the same directory as the flash tool  but the only file it loads in the flash tool is Recovery.img
> ...

Click to collapse



And did it get like that straight out of the box or was it when you tried to root or flash it that these things started happening? Need more information on what you did and what options you van reach after turning the phone on. Try taking the battery out for 30 seconds aswell to see if it gets out of that reboot loop.

Heres a tutorial I just wrote for someone on another board of exactly what I did, suggest you start again from square 1:


> The Jellybean I put on mine is a beta of the official one that Jiayu is about to release, the ICS one thats on it is pretty much identical to be honest, 24 hour battery life for a heavy user, 48 for a light to medium user. Both are as smooth as you could want but if you really want to go Jellybean I first rooted it with Steps 1 and 2 of this recovery (ignore the rest):
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...9&postcount=66
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Tharg0r said:


> And did it get like that straight out of the box or was it when you tried to root or flash it that these things started happening? Need more information on what you did and what options you van reach after turning the phone on. Try taking the battery out for 30 seconds aswell to see if it gets out of that reboot loop.
> 
> Heres a tutorial I just wrote for someone on another board of exactly what I did, suggest you start again from square 1:

Click to collapse



Hi rooted using the binary method. installed cwm on the sd card, download mobile uncle tools and booted into recovery mode and installed new rom. then downloaded outlook security ran it and it found spyware removed it . downloaded Norton antivirus ran it it found a virus or Malware in cwm5 on the sd card removed it, 
re installed cwm and installed another rom, battery issue all the time and rebooting so today went to factory reset rebooted to install see a robot with a cog on his back with green flashing line under his feet a pinning start hexagon in the middle then reboots every 5 seconds. 
the reason i cant use the SP flash tool i cant install the drivers as the phone doesn't stay on long enough to pick them up i think. 
if i click on them to install them is says cannot install 

taken battery out for more than 20 minutes same **** ..  gutted

Will update this soon just realised a mistake i have made managed to install the VCOM Drivers thanks to your link ...dwonloading the rom now ..... thanks


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 21, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Hi rooted using the binary method. installed cwm on the sd card, download mobile uncle tools and booted into recovery mode and installed new rom. then downloaded outlook security ran it and it found spyware removed it . downloaded Norton antivirus ran it it found a virus or Malware in cwm5 on the sd card removed it,
> re installed cwm and installed another rom, battery issue all the time and rebooting so today went to factory reset rebooted to install see a robot with a cog on his back with green flashing line under his feet a pinning start hexagon in the middle then reboots every 5 seconds.
> the reason i cant use the SP flash tool i cant install the drivers as the phone doesn't stay on long enough to pick them up i think.
> if i click on them to install them is says cannot install
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just going to say, the phone has to be off with the battery out to install that driver! Let us know if it works, make sure you rename any foreign characters from the folder names as well as the file names.


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Tharg0r said:


> I was just going to say, the phone has to be off with the battery out to install that driver! Let us know if it works, make sure you rename any foreign characters from the folder names as well as the file names.

Click to collapse




Well i have no idea what i just did yep you were right about having to have the battery out , that's how i installed the Vcom Drivers had battery in all the time. 
But how i did this i have no god dam idea... i kept opening the sp tool and loading different G3  scatter files  all that would appear in the list for ages was just the rec img. eventually i tried different downloads of the same SP flash tool and numerous scatter files and one appeared with all the paths for the files except one called U boot file no path there.
However it still wouldn't  download extract or update firmware so i turned my phone all and while it was booting clicked on format and flashed the Rom except 2 options cant remember what .. then a Russian menu appeared (thank god my missus speaks Russian) and bingo the phone came back up.
Still came back saying SD card damaged so formatted that, now Being recognized all ok 
 Now trying to install your rom that you suggested do i have to rename all the files inside the Zip that are with Chinese symbols? 
I installed lookout scanned for viruses then mobileuncle  then cwm made a back up then tried to install your rom you showed me. removed the chinese symbols from the zip name but it came up as bad rom. 
Inside the zip file is a file called G3-20130116-221844¦-Tв  
Im presuming just remove the "¦-Tв" part right ?

Its ok i found same rom here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36915264 will install that one 

thanks for your help dont know how but its back up and running again so far thanks to all 
what the battery will be like though have no idea


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 21, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Well i have no idea what i just did yep you were right about having to have the battery out , that's how i installed the Vcom Drivers had battery in all the time.
> But how i did this i have no god dam idea... i kept opening the sp tool and loading different G3  scatter files  all that would appear in the list for ages was just the rec img. eventually i tried different downloads of the same SP flash tool and numerous scatter files and one appeared with all the paths for the files except one called U boot file no path there.
> However it still wouldn't  download extract or update firmware so i turned my phone all and while it was booting clicked on format and flashed the Rom except 2 options cant remember what .. then a Russian menu appeared (thank god my missus speaks Russian) and bingo the phone came back up.
> Still came back saying SD card damaged so formatted that, now Being recognized all ok
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to unzip the files from the download links in the Jellybean tutorial as they come in zipped form to save bandwidth for the website that hosts them, this will give you a set of tools and update.zip, you unzip them once, you obviously dont unzip update.zip as nobody ever does that. Once you have unzipped them you should have an update folder and a folder full of tools and drivers, remove any foreign characters from these folders and file names as Flashtool does not like them then follow the Jellybean tutorial in the second link I give you.

Probably a good idea to delete all the crap you downloaded then reboot your pc and the phone and then follow the tutorial to the letter using only the files it tells you to.

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------



EDIT: And dont just grab the first G3 Jellybean ROM you find, there are loads but theres something wrong with all of them, use the official Jiayu G3 JB beta from the links I gave you, its completely flawless in my opinion, glad your phones not dead though :good:


----------



## Jolufa (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone can make the boot and recovery dump from the "ETOTALK MOD ROM" and upload?
Use Nandroid Online Recovery or CWM and upload boot.img and recovery.img, please.
These guys have compiled the kernel and CWM Recovery from the last files.

Thnx


----------



## elben (Feb 22, 2013)

[/COLOR]I upgraded to Jellybean and now I have no clockworkmod or recovery mode on the phone. When I tell Mobileuncletools to reboot into recovery it reboots but just loads a pic of the dead Android with red triangle and I have to pop the battery to reboot, whats the quickest/safest way to get CWM working on my JB Beta G3 please? Many thanks.[/QUOTE]

After installing any Official Rom, you have to change the Recovery  to a CWM one for being able to boot to recovery.
Turn off the phone, take out the battery, and run Flashtool. Load the scatter file I attach and click on the recovery.
Then load the CWM recovery and press download. Click YES to the warning "Not ALL images are correctly loaded",
and plug the cable and then put the battery back on. Wait for the green circle. You're done.


----------



## shotfac (Feb 22, 2013)

*no autosync mail anymore no green led*

Installed Jellybean Mod version from update_G3-20130116-221844_recovery.
Everything worked finebut now autosync for some weird reason doesnt work anymore.
I also search where to activate led functionality for e-mail but could not find it in settings.
Does anyone have the same experience like me or any idea to solve this

regards
Shotfac


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 23, 2013)

*HI all please try this and let me know what you think*



Tharg0r said:


> You need to unzip the files from the download links in the Jellybean tutorial as they come in zipped form to save bandwidth for the website that hosts them, this will give you a set of tools and update.zip, you unzip them once, you obviously dont unzip update.zip as nobody ever does that. Once you have unzipped them you should have an update folder and a folder full of tools and drivers, remove any foreign characters from these folders and file names as Flashtool does not like them then follow the Jellybean tutorial in the second link I give you.
> 
> Probably a good idea to delete all the crap you downloaded then reboot your pc and the phone and then follow the tutorial to the letter using only the files it tells you to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey guys i have spent all day writing a walk through all the files and instructions can be found here 
https://www.dropbox.com/home/Root and update to  Official G3  JB Rom G3-20130116-221844

Can anybody please download this and try it please let me know what you think 

I hope this will make every bodys life much easier 

Thanks 

Richard


----------



## shotfac (Feb 23, 2013)

shotfac said:


> Installed Jellybean Mod version from update_G3-20130116-221844_recovery.
> Everything worked finebut now autosync for some weird reason doesnt work anymore.
> I also search where to activate led functionality for e-mail but could not find it in settings.
> Does anyone have the same experience like me or any idea to solve this
> ...

Click to collapse



I solved this problem by deleting default mail client and installed another from the marked named exmail
All worked then including led


----------



## DickyJ (Feb 23, 2013)

*root your g3 and install the only ROM i found that does what it says*

Hey guys i have spent all day writing a walk through for rooting and installing the official ROM all of  the files and walkthrough instructions with pictures can be found here 
https://www.dropbox.com/home/Root and update to  Official G3  JB Rom G3-20130116-221844

Can anybody please download this and try it please let me know what you think 

I hope this will make every body's life much easier 

Thanks 

Richard
HI guys 

I did a modification in the zip file from my previous post here is the new download link.. try this simple walk through with what i feel is the best rom i tried 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t9eswtpv39...116-221844.zip

If anybody has any issues installing please let me know so i can rectify any mistakes in the instructions 

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## akaloith (Feb 24, 2013)

thanx for your effort but already rooted and upgraded so cant check it
from a quick look it seems great work, well done


----------



## ng0tkul4 (Feb 24, 2013)

*[LeWaOS][4.1.2]GThrill ROM v2.0 for JIAYU G3*

I've customized the latest (22.Feb release) LEWAOS JB 4.1.2 for JIAYU G3. The real purpose was for personal use, but i thought that I would share, in case any one's interested or wants to try.

*Features*
- based on LEWAOS for JIAYU G3 22.Feb release (http://bbs.lewaos.com)
- Jellybean 4.1.2
- system/framework zipaligned
- init.d support
- zipalign on the fly (script by Wes Garner)
- slim and light: removed unwanted apps (i.e. virus scanner, etc.)
- host file (to block known ad servers/hosts)
- some build.prop tweaks from different sources
- contains some line from V6 supercharger script (by zeppelinrox, particularly kernel tweaks)
- Google splash logo, NEXUS Jellybean bootanimation
- Language: English (default), Chinese

*Screenshots*










*Boot Splash/Logo and Boot Animation Video*
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2d3PgAarA0

update:
I've decided to create a new thread for the GThrill ROM, which can be found here.

I've also ported 6.0.1.5 CWMR from Acer E350 and included that in the thread, together with my EN translated version of Lewa Recovery.

cheers!


----------



## hillvieira (Feb 25, 2013)

what does the 3G slot?


----------



## mengfei (Feb 25, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> what does the 3G slot?

Click to collapse



come again?


----------



## hillvieira (Feb 25, 2013)

mengfei said:


> come again?

Click to collapse




slot sim G
slot sim W

what slot is 3G ?


----------



## JDStar (Feb 25, 2013)

hillvieira said:


> slot sim G
> slot sim W
> 
> what slot is 3G ?

Click to collapse



"*W*" - like WCDMA


----------



## Tharg0r (Feb 26, 2013)

JDStar said:


> "*W*" - like WCDMA

Click to collapse



Ive actually used both slots by accident with the same sim and it made no difference at all, WCDMA fast data connection in both.


----------



## surreal64 (Mar 5, 2013)

*SMS 160 Char*

Hello to all
use the Lewa original version 4.1 I have problems with sms
if I use accented vowels I scale a lot of characters from the total available
There is a patch?

Thank you.


----------



## ragmarotta (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi folks, I installed the needrom "jiayu-g3-14" (which by the way is the best I've seen so far): 

But I have problems with recognizing numbers saved in contacts. My numbers are saved in format +5500XXXXXXXX, but if I type (or get a call) fewer that this, like XXXXXXXX 00XXXXXXXX it is not recognized! I've tried cleaning everything (cache, data, devilk cache) and use Flash for the original version 4.0.4, but not works. This problem also occurs with the official 4.1.2 rom beta (needrom is based in this). Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## DickyJ (Mar 8, 2013)

*hello i had same probem but ! *



ragmarotta said:


> Hi folks, I installed the needrom "jiayu-g3-14" (which by the way is the best I've seen so far):
> 
> But I have problems with recognizing numbers saved in contacts. My numbers are saved in format +5500XXXXXXXX, but if I type (or get a call) fewer that this, like XXXXXXXX 00XXXXXXXX it is not recognized! I've tried cleaning everything (cache, data, devilk cache) and use Flash for the original version 4.0.4, but not works. This problem also occurs with the official 4.1.2 rom beta (needrom is based in this). Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi i had teh same issue but go to google play and download exdialer install that and then try it . i prefer it to the stock dialler much better i cant get speed dial to work but sure theres a fix for that try it , i have allready delted my stock dailer 

enjoy 

Richard


----------



## afzi (Mar 10, 2013)

dohcacr said:


> I have a G3 coming about the middle of next week, and would like to get some files lined up. Your camera fix download is not working for me though. Ideas? Suggestions?

Click to collapse



can u provide the link  (G3 miui jb rom)


----------



## mengfei (Mar 11, 2013)

when here in China I just put data ON then I can have internet

but when i got back to the Philippines then placed a local SIM I can't get any data signal, I check the APN settings & they are there - though i'm not sure if it is correct.

couldn't it be as simple as turning data on-off to have internet? is there any other settings that must be done?
tnx


----------



## ragmarotta (Mar 11, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Hi i had teh same issue but go to google play and download exdialer install that and then try it . i prefer it to the stock dialler much better i cant get speed dial to work but sure theres a fix for that try it , i have allready delted my stock dailer
> 
> enjoy
> 
> Richard

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. Really the problem does not occur using this dialer in call lists (dialed / received / missed), but the problem persists when I make a call or receive a call on the screen where the image appears, the number is not recognized, the contact name only appears after in the list of calls.


----------



## szita1 (Mar 14, 2013)

*flashing recovery image failure*

I rooted the phone successfully but could not flash the recovery image.
What I did was:
I started Mobileuncle, selected the recovery image file and started it.
It ran as expected (no error message) but when I tried to start it in recovery mode,
it failed.

What did I do wrong?

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## putbinoot (Mar 14, 2013)

szita1 said:


> I rooted the phone successfully but could not flash the recovery image.
> What I did was:
> I started Mobileuncle, selected the recovery image file and started it.
> It ran as expected (no error message) but when I tried to start it in recovery mode,
> ...

Click to collapse


http://www.modaco.com/topic/359590-...very-ics-spell-check-fixed-jelly-bean-update/

look under heading "permanent cwm install." this may help.


----------



## DickyJ (Mar 15, 2013)

*HI all please try this and let me know what you think*

HI guys 

I did a modification in the zip file from my previous post here is the new download link.. try this simple walk through with what i feel is the best rom i tried 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t9eswtpv3...o  Official G3  JB Rom G3-20130116-221844.zip

If anybody has any issues installing please let me know so i can rectify any mistakes in the instructions 

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## ragmarotta (Mar 17, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> HI guys
> 
> I did a modification in the zip file from my previous post here is the new download link.. try this simple walk through with what i feel is the best rom i tried
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



The recognition of numbers still does not work ... I think unfortunately will not work in any version 4.1.2 ... When the number does not correspond exactly with the stored, it does not display the call log, messages and caller. That's terrible for a phone 2 sims that work with different operators (and different format of numbers received/called).


----------



## DickyJ (Mar 18, 2013)

*hi*



ragmarotta said:


> The recognition of numbers still does not work ... I think unfortunately will not work in any version 4.1.2 ... When the number does not correspond exactly with the stored, it does not display the call log, messages and caller. That's terrible for a phone 2 sims that work with different operators (and different format of numbers received/called).

Click to collapse



HI did you read the bottom of the  instructions ?  download exdialer from here 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tb2Rvb2h1dC5kaWFsZXIiXQ..

I installed that can search fine and works as normal  after i used this for a day or so deleted my original contacts that came in the rom 

did you install the rom ok and were the instructions easy to follow ? 

i still have  GPS connection lag but i think so does any rom.. i have to leave the phone outside and has to be a clear day then i dont get a god connection.. hope soebody comes up with a solution for that i got around 5800 with Antutu using this rom to


----------



## ragmarotta (Mar 18, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> HI did you read the bottom of the  instructions ?  download exdialer from here
> ...
> 
> I installed that can search fine and works as normal  after i used this for a day or so deleted my original contacts that came in the rom
> ...

Click to collapse



This app only make up the problem. The numbers now are recognized in logs but not in call application (native from android).

Searching a solution, i discovered that PhoneNumberUtils class in framework.jar of this version (4.1.2 in official G3 rom) is configured for 11 digits recognition. I solved the problema deodexing the jar and changing the variable minMatchLen value from 0xb to 0x7. Hard work, but resolved the problem!!!

This problem is related in google code issue #23092 (i'm not able to post links):


> You have to baksmali framework.jar
> 
> Edit file PhoneNumberUtils.smali under classes\android\telephony and set MIN_MATCH variable from:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gommers1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

ragmarotta said:


> This app only make up the problem. The numbers now are recognized in logs but not in call application (native from android).
> 
> Searching a solution, i discovered that PhoneNumberUtils class in framework.jar of this version (4.1.2 in official G3 rom) is configured for 11 digits recognition. I solved the problema deodexing the jar and changing the variable minMatchLen value from 0xb to 0x7. Hard work, but resolved the problem!!!
> 
> This problem is related in google code issue #23092 (i'm not able to post links):

Click to collapse



I have an update.zip for this problem, but did not understand what your problem exacly was.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## ragmarotta (Mar 18, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> I have an update.zip for this problem, but did not understand what your problem exacly was.

Click to collapse



The problem is:

My numbers are saved as + XX XX XXXX-XXXX. If I get a call on format 0XX XXXX-XXXX the phone does not find a respective contact! Recognizes only if the format is at least X XX XXXX-XXXX (11 digits). With the above change recognizes any number dialed or received at least 7 digits (XXX-XXXX in example).


----------



## DickyJ (Mar 19, 2013)

*GPS*

Hi all using Sygic my gps works fine however had to go into the Sygic /settings / hardware / and select GPS module. found satlittes .. now the  phone works completely awsome.


----------



## Adarkar (Mar 19, 2013)

DickyJ said:


> Hi all using Sygic my gps works fine however had to go into the Sygic /settings / hardware / and select GPS module. found satlittes .. now the  phone works completely awsome.

Click to collapse



do you mean that Google maps and Navigator don't work on this smartphone? 
Since GPS works well with Sygic, I guess it's just a software problem.  

Overall, is the GPS working with stock (original) ROM ? 
Thanks.


----------



## gommers1978 (Mar 20, 2013)

ragmarotta said:


> The problem is:
> 
> My numbers are saved as + XX XX XXXX-XXXX. If I get a call on format 0XX XXXX-XXXX the phone does not find a respective contact! Recognizes only if the format is at least X XX XXXX-XXXX (11 digits). With the above change recognizes any number dialed or received at least 7 digits (XXX-XXXX in example).

Click to collapse



I know how it works, that post you posted here from google code issue #23092 is from me.


----------



## rupi99 (Mar 20, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> I know how it works, that post you posted here from google code issue #23092 is from me.

Click to collapse



Hi, you wrote, that you made an "update.zip" to solve the problem. Could you provide this file? Or could you please explain, how to edit the "framework.jar" file?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Wifi and bluetooth problem with Jelly bean*

I received my Jiayu G3 today, and on stock 4.04 ICS everything was dandy.
I then installed CWM and tried Gthrill ROM. Weirdly, the Wi-fi and bluetooth won't switch on?
I have also tried Raw MOD rom which has exactly the same issue. I've checked and I am rooted. Cellular signal still works.
Does anyone have any idea what the cause of this problem and its potential solution may be?


----------



## gommers1978 (Mar 21, 2013)

rupi99 said:


> Hi, you wrote, that you made an "update.zip" to solve the problem. Could you provide this file? Or could you please explain, how to edit the "framework.jar" file?
> 
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Here you go, for odexed rom only.


----------



## DickyJ (Mar 21, 2013)

*try mine please *



Chrissyboy101 said:


> I received my Jiayu G3 today, and on stock 4.04 ICS everything was dandy.
> I then installed CWM and tried Gthrill ROM. Weirdly, the Wi-fi and bluetooth won't switch on?
> I have also tried Raw MOD rom which has exactly the same issue. I've checked and I am rooted. Cellular signal still works.
> Does anyone have any idea what the cause of this problem and its potential solution may be?

Click to collapse



I tried that rom hated it 

try mine let em know what u think 

Try mine from this link 
I read on another furum problems like yours .. thsi rom i am staying with works awsome 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t9eswtpv3...o  Official G3  JB Rom G3-20130116-221844.zip

Please try it and post your comments here  Enjoy


----------



## Adarkar (Mar 21, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> I received my Jiayu G3 today, and on stock 4.04 ICS everything was dandy.
> I then installed CWM and tried Gthrill ROM. Weirdly, the Wi-fi and bluetooth won't switch on?
> I have also tried Raw MOD rom which has exactly the same issue. I've checked and I am rooted. Cellular signal still works.
> Does anyone have any idea what the cause of this problem and its potential solution may be?

Click to collapse



it depends upon the specific ROM for specific "wireless" integrated chip. 

Older generation G3 used chip revision s500. newer G3 use s501 type. 
So they made 2 slightly different ROMs. 

We should be aware of the chip used - so we can choose the "correct" ROM.


----------



## DickyJ (Mar 22, 2013)

*worked on old ones ?*



Adarkar said:


> it depends upon the specific ROM for specific "wireless" integrated chip.
> 
> Older generation G3 used chip revision s500. newer G3 use s501 type.
> So they made 2 slightly different ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse




Well i dont belive that at all i have 2 giyau G3s both order last year and that rom i put up there wors awsome liek i say do a back up of your existing rom and try that one i posted 
I think you will be suprised 
Try IT!!


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Mar 22, 2013)

Adarkar said:


> it depends upon the specific ROM for specific "wireless" integrated chip.
> 
> Older generation G3 used chip revision s500. newer G3 use s501 type.
> So they made 2 slightly different ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, I've had a read up and can confirm that you're right. Which version do you have? The official Jiayu forums are quite difficult to understand, do you know if they plan to release a Jelly Bean update for the s501 version?



DickyJ said:


> Well i dont belive that at all i have 2 Jiyau G3s both order last year and that rom i put up there wors awsome liek i say do a back up of your existing rom and try that one i posted
> I think you will be suprised
> Try IT!!

Click to collapse



The s501 has only been released this year. The date on the ICS build for the s501 shows that it was released in late February.
That's why the ROM you've tried works on both your G3's. I can assure you that the ROMs cannot work on both. As it works on your s500 phones I know it will not work on my s501. However I wish you the best with your ROM!


----------



## Adarkar (Mar 22, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Yep, I've had a read up and can confirm that you're right. Which version do you have? The official Jiayu forums are quite difficult to understand, do you know if they plan to release a Jelly Bean update for the s501 version?

Click to collapse



I will get the phone next week. 
And, yes - official Jiayu forum is in chinese language. Google translate helps a little but until they don't make an english language forum / download it will be hard to understand. 

I'll post here which Android version comes with new phone (maybe Jelly Bean already?!?)  :highfive:


----------



## mengfei (Mar 23, 2013)

tried MIUI today & it seems to run OK w/ abit of stutter & the camera app doesn't work but i tried camera360 & it's OK
OK if you want to give it try but i guess still not for everyday use, got it from Jiayu G3 Forum (must login)


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Mar 23, 2013)

Adarkar said:


> I will get the phone next week.
> And, yes - official Jiayu forum is in chinese language. Google translate helps a little but until they don't make an english language forum / download it will be hard to understand.
> 
> I'll post here which Android version comes with new phone (maybe Jelly Bean already?!?)  :highfive:

Click to collapse



Ah cool, where did you order it from? There are some pretty good deals from reputable ebay sellers. 
Mine was 204usd delivered to the UK with the accessories pack 
Depends what version you have. If you have the s501 chip, there's been no word about a 4.1.2 ROM for the s501 that I could find on their forums.  So that's quite optimistic, but I like that!


----------



## Adarkar (Mar 23, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Ah cool, where did you order it from? There are some pretty good deals from reputable ebay sellers.
> Mine was 204usd delivered to the UK with the accessories pack
> Depends what version you have. If you have the s501 chip, there's been no word about a 4.1.2 ROM for the s501 that I could find on their forums.  So that's quite optimistic, but I like that!

Click to collapse



from alie*press.com  (m*xeshop inside shop) , about 209 usd (including DHL shipping to Italy, silicone case, screen protector). 
Where did you got yours exactly? (you could send me a PM if it's forbidden to post in the forum, i don't know)

what's included in the accessory pack? extra battery ? 

I hope they will release at least a Jelly bean for the s501 chip G3 as well...   

by the way, which is the "official website" of the Jiayu brand?  (maybe I already asked about it)


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Mar 23, 2013)

Adarkar said:


> from alie*press.com  (m*xeshop inside shop) , about 209 usd (including DHL shipping to Italy, silicone case, screen protector).
> Where did you got yours exactly? (you could send me a PM if it's forbidden to post in the forum, i don't know)
> 
> what's included in the accessory pack? extra battery ?
> ...

Click to collapse



This is where I got it from;
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-Core...689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e77d7e209

There is a silicone case and headphones. There should also be a spare battery actually according to jiayumobileshop.com. The ebay seller 
included a leather case, car charger and screen protector.

http://bbs.ejiayu.com/thread-466418-48-1.html is the official forum thread related to all things s501  Chinese of course!


----------



## Adarkar (Mar 23, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> This is where I got it from;
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-Core...689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e77d7e209
> 
> There is a silicone case and headphones. There should also be a spare battery actually according to jiayumobileshop.com. The ebay seller
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks!!!  
nice to have the links in the same post   

LOL the ebay uk seller does not ship to Italy :laugh: 

will post phone impressions during first days of April... hope I'll get the phone before Easter...


----------



## afzi (Mar 25, 2013)

mengfei said:


> tried MIUI today & it seems to run OK w/ abit of stutter & the camera app doesn't work but i tried camera360 & it's OK
> OK if you want to give it try but i guess still not for everyday use, got it from Jiayu G3 Forum (must login)

Click to collapse



Thanks for the news

can u give me the direct link MIUI 4.1.2 (Jiaju G3)


----------



## mengfei (Mar 25, 2013)

@afzi

i'm not sure if you can see the link if your not logged in
anyways here is it

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=558662&uk=1661144665

http://bbs.ejiayu.com/thread-468042-1-1.html

http://123.apkhot.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=189573&page=1&extra=#pid2780455

hth


----------



## boofman (Mar 25, 2013)

Guys I dunno about u but my cpu locks in at 1001Mhz during screen off..anyone tested yet and noticed different? Android 4.0.4 20130223

Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## pel.89 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey i need some help.

Im on JB oficial beta, i need to make a factory reset, i heard if you do it normally it will semibrick the phone, it will erase the ROM, you need to do it from the recovery, i need to make all the wipes? factory reset/cache/dalvik


----------



## mengfei (Mar 26, 2013)

@pel.89

i was on Lewa 4.1.2 & did a reset via TWRP then booted the G3, all it was erased all what was installed & restored the OS to original state. 

whan i was on official ICS I did a reset inside the OS & it took like more than 10 minutes & it did the same.


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Mar 26, 2013)

There is now a 4.1.2 release for the s501 version of the G3 available on Needrom 
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/
Am downloading at the mo, will let you guys know what its like shortly


----------



## wangiles (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi. I did managed to. Process was tedious. But doable. 

This is what I did. Still, do it at your own risk. 

1) try to install stock recovery as current recovery will go to an android bot with a red triangle and an ! On it. 
2) once installed, recover to 4.04

All the best. I hope it helps! 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

That's nice! Installer for both old g3 and new one? 

Personally, I'm really enjoying the G3. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adarkar (Mar 26, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> There is now a 4.1.2 release for the s501 version of the G3 available on Needrom
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/
> Am downloading at the mo, will let you guys know what its like shortly

Click to collapse



thanks!!! 

is it based on BETA 4.1.2 or FINAL 4.1.2  (official)? 

let us know how it works, battery life, and so on.  :good:

I'll test it next week probably.


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Mar 26, 2013)

Adarkar said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> is it based on BETA 4.1.2 or FINAL 4.1.2  (official)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No idea where he's got it from, but I've asked him on the page I linked. I suspect its a port. Can you give me a link to FINAL 4.1.2? Can't find it on eJiayu.com. ROM works well, although I would prefer a more stock experience (i.e battery and settings icons have been changed)
Performance seems good, antutu scores 5462 which is not great but I had a very full SD card. Very stable so far!


----------



## satmaster (Mar 27, 2013)

unofficial info:
1. Jiayu G3 black color will stop production next week 
2. Jiayu G3 will be upgraded to quad core MTK6589 at middle of April


----------



## boofman (Mar 27, 2013)

satmaster said:


> unofficial info:
> 1. Jiayu G3 black color will stop production next week
> 2. Jiayu G3 will be upgraded to quad core MTK6589 at middle of April

Click to collapse



Holy cow! where did you get these info? anyways:

1. which will mean the Black Edition will be a limited edition?
2. means that those of us who got their G3 last March are on the losing end of the deal

Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vythanh (Mar 28, 2013)

*Jiayu G3 Rom*

can anyone build a Jiayu G3 rom base Lewa with Miui launcher but original icon (Jelly bean icons) ?


----------



## pr0xZen (Mar 29, 2013)

What is the news on any official JB ROM? I've gone through all here - and either I've misunderstood and there were just requests - or did I miss a link? If there acually is an official JB ROM for the G3, could anyone share a link..? Or otherwise, a link to the latest official beta. What I've gotten from reading through here - the official jiayu roms are the most trouble-free as of now.

I've been breaking my poor brain on the official jiayu forum with google translate - and the only thing gained is a headache.


----------



## adit9989 (Apr 1, 2013)

There is only one official beta release until now.(using it, did not have any problems). The final ROM is not release yet. I hope they will do it soon, because G4 will be release soon, and probably G3 will not be anymore on their list, but to tell you the truth I'm pleased with the current beta. If they do a release let's hope it will be 4.2 beacause I doubt we are going to see any other releases after that.

Check here for links:

http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32581-Jiayu-G3-Rooten-Recovery-Tools-amp-ROMs


----------



## boofman (Apr 1, 2013)

what about JB for the G3N? anybody got news on those? 

Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 2, 2013)

*help with my jiayu g3???*

Hey guys, got my jiayu g3 yesterday and i think i have already bricked it. It came with 4.0.4 stock ICS and I rooted it and installed a 4.1.2 jelly bean rom, however the rom didnt work at first it had the 'status 7' error so i deleted the lines from update-script and it updated fine but in settings it still showed 4.0.4.

now the internet wifi does not turn on, bluetooth doesn't turn on, however i still can use the cellular things but i think my Jiayu G3 is the new 'S501' and the rom i downloaded and tried to flash was 'S500' and that was the reason why it showed the status 7 error?


So guys, i need help!! i have tried everything, i cant do much as i don't have internet working on the phone. I have downloaded a S501 rom but i don't know how to install it without CWM and etc...maybe recovery? Any advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 2, 2013)

hakim304 said:
			
		

> hi, i have a jiayu g3 and im currently facing the issue that u had about wifi and bluetooth not working? how do u fix it? it'll be great if you could help me  thanks

Click to collapse



I'm afraid that the issue is due to the fact that your phone has the s501 wireless chip like I do and therefore we must use different ROMs. I'm working on porting the (partly) Cyanogenmod ROM which will hopefully be done tonight and I will test briefly before uploading tomorrow. No promises on that ETA though!
In the meantime, there is a decent 4.1.2 ROM here;
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/
Make sure you download the G3N version and install as normal in CWM. Do a factory reset if you are on a different version on Android.

If this helps, please hit the thanks button! 

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




boofman said:


> what about JB for the G3N? anybody got news on those?
> 
> Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See my post above ^^



adit9989 said:


> There is only one official beta release until now.(using it, did not have any problems). The final ROM is not release yet. I hope they will do it soon, because G4 will be release soon, and probably G3 will not be anymore on their list, but to tell you the truth I'm pleased with the current beta.

Click to collapse



Jiayu are generally very good with their software support. The issue is the chip manufacturer Mediatek. Without Mediatek's help, Jiayu can't update our phones to new versions of android. As Mediatek have just released new chips, we may not receieve any more updates. But Jiayu have kept all of their older handsets as up to date as they possibly can, far better than rivals like ZTE. (I should work in PR )



kinggdawg said:


> Hey guys, got my jiayu g3 yesterday and i think i have already bricked it. It came with 4.0.4 stock ICS and I rooted it and installed a 4.1.2 jelly bean rom, however the rom didnt work at first it had the 'status 7' error so i deleted the lines from update-script and it updated fine but in settings it still showed 4.0.4.
> 
> now the internet wifi does not turn on, bluetooth doesn't turn on, however i still can use the cellular things but i think my Jiayu G3 is the new 'S501' and the rom i downloaded and tried to flash was 'S500' and that was the reason why it showed the status 7 error?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm, do you have the Mobileuncle tools app on your G3 at the moment? If so, download and install CWM from there. Then install a s501 ROM through that. I recommend the one from my previous post. Don't worry, your device is certainly not bricked!


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 2, 2013)

> Hmmm, do you have the Mobileuncle tools app on your G3 at the moment? If so, download and install CWM from there. Then install a s501 ROM through that. I recommend the one from my previous post. Don't worry, your device is certainly not bricked!

Click to collapse



Hey man, thanks for the reply I have mobile uncle tools that i downloaded from 4shared as i couldnt do on playstore (no wifi on phone) and i put the 5.5.0.4 cwm on my phone and opened it by 'recovery update' and then it restarted and never went into recovery!!!! help i need to fix this, i need the wifi on my phone and bluetooth working


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 2, 2013)

kinggdawg said:


> Hey man, thanks for the reply I have mobile uncle tools that i downloaded from 4shared as i couldnt do on playstore (no wifi on phone) and i put the 5.5.0.4 cwm on my phone and opened it by 'recovery update' and then it restarted and never went into recovery!!!! help i need to fix this, i need the wifi on my phone and bluetooth working

Click to collapse



Try powering off and then holding the power button and the volume up button until the Jiayu logo appears.


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Try powering off and then holding the power button and the volume up button until the Jiayu logo appears.

Click to collapse



Hey I tried this, the jiayu logo does not turn on, just vibrates and the nothing happens , maybe if i can get into safe mode or NORMAL recovery mode i can flash the rom on my SD card?


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 2, 2013)

kinggdawg said:


> Hey I tried this, the jiayu logo does not turn on, just vibrates and the nothing happens , maybe if i can get into safe mode or NORMAL recovery mode i can flash the rom on my SD card?

Click to collapse



Are you sure the phone is off? The phone can take a while to power off and vibrates when it finishes powering off.
Try pulling out the battery to be sure.
Safe mode will not help you, it just disables user installed apps.
What do you mean by normal recovery mode?
Also, where did you get the version of CWM you flashed? And did Mobileuncle tools say that the flash was successful?


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Are you sure the phone is off? The phone can take a while to power off and vibrates when it finishes powering off.
> Try pulling out the battery to be sure.
> Safe mode will not help you, it just disables user installed apps.
> What do you mean by normal recovery mode?
> Also, where did you get the version of CWM you flashed? And did Mobileuncle tools say that the flash was successful?

Click to collapse



Whats the point of putting the phone in safe mode as pressing the power button + volume buttons at same time just put in it safe mode? I got the CWM 5.5.0.4 from a youtube video of how to root the G3 to 4.1.2. The mobile uncle tools didnt say anything it just rebooted and stayed on the Jiayu logo for a long time so i pulled the battery out..


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 2, 2013)

kinggdawg said:


> Whats the point of putting the phone in safe mode as pressing the power button + volume buttons at same time just put in it safe mode? I got the CWM 5.5.0.4 from a youtube video of how to root the G3 to 4.1.2. The mobile uncle tools didnt say anything it just rebooted and stayed on the Jiayu logo for a long time so i pulled the battery out..

Click to collapse



Well on my G3 with CWM 5.5.0.4, it comes up with

Select boot mode:
[VOLUME_UP to select. VOLUME_DOWN is OK.]

[Recovery Mode]
[Normal Mode]


At which point I can just select recovery. Sounds to me like CWM isn't installed. Try Flashing with Mobileuncle tools again.
What ROM do you have? When you hold the power key with the phone switched on, does it give the option to reboot into recovery (just checking )

EDIT: Try the flash tool and recovery method detailed HERE: http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-26/
This should not require clockworkmod.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 2, 2013)

kinggdawg said:


> Whats the point of putting the phone in safe mode as pressing the power button + volume buttons at same time just put in it safe mode? I got the CWM 5.5.0.4 from a youtube video of how to root the G3 to 4.1.2. The mobile uncle tools didnt say anything it just rebooted and stayed on the Jiayu logo for a long time so i pulled the battery out..

Click to collapse



Any luck?


----------



## fusob (Apr 3, 2013)

*help wanted*

I've been reading this and many other forums in several badly translated languages for about 2 days now....... I feel dizzy. My g3 is stuck at boot logo and attempts to re-flash several roms with sp flashtool result with this error code: BROM ERROR: S_DA_SOC_CHECK_FAIL (3013). This all happened when I tried to install recovery after reverting to stock rom from gthrill v3. I'd love some assistance cuz I think it'll be a while before I speak russian, chinese or turkish.or even google translate for that matter. Thanks!


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 3, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Any luck?

Click to collapse



Nah, can you please help me on this one, pretty screwed

thanks


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 3, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Well on my G3 with CWM 5.5.0.4, it comes up with
> 
> Select boot mode:
> [VOLUME_UP to select. VOLUME_DOWN is OK.]
> ...

Click to collapse



DUDE I LOVE YOU! IT WORKED, thanks a ton man now my wifi works/bluetooth/radio and now it is at default 4.0.4 for S501. Now I just have to wait till 4.1.2 comes out for S501, in the meantime ima root and get stuff! new to all this android stuff.


THANKS A TON!


----------



## thundermuppet (Apr 3, 2013)

Jiayu changed processor for G3 this year. This means that users will experience WiFi problems etc if they flash old roms to it.

As far as I know there is only one 4.1.2 rom tht works for new G3, and thats at the one from ervius on Needrom dot com   Download the JIAYU G3N link and it will work.


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 3, 2013)

kinggdawg said:


> DUDE I LOVE YOU! IT WORKED, thanks a ton man now my wifi works/bluetooth/radio and now it is at default 4.0.4 for S501. Now I just have to wait till 4.1.2 comes out for S501, in the meantime ima root and get stuff! new to all this android stuff.
> 
> 
> THANKS A TON!

Click to collapse



No worries dude, don't forget to hit that thanks button! 
Now if possible, install clockworkmod via mobileuncle tools and install the G3N (G3N has the s501 chip) ROM from here;
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/



fusob said:


> I've been reading this and many other forums in several badly translated languages for about 2 days now....... I feel dizzy. My g3 is stuck at boot logo and attempts to re-flash several roms with sp flashtool result with this error code: BROM ERROR: S_DA_SOC_CHECK_FAIL (3013). This all happened when I tried to install recovery after reverting to stock rom from gthrill v3. I'd love some assistance cuz I think it'll be a while before I speak russian, chinese or turkish.or even google translate for that matter. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi, try holding volume up and the power button with the phone switched off. Does this load up clockworkmod?


----------



## hakim304 (Apr 3, 2013)

*It's working*



Chrissyboy101 said:


> I'm afraid that the issue is due to the fact that your phone has the s501 wireless chip like I do and therefore we must use different ROMs. I'm working on porting the (partly) Cyanogenmod ROM which will hopefully be done tonight and I will test briefly before uploading tomorrow. No promises on that ETA though!
> In the meantime, there is a decent 4.1.2 ROM here;
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/
> Make sure you download the G3N version and install as normal in CWM. Do a factory reset if you are on a different version on Android.
> ...

Click to collapse





Thank you! it's working again. that'd be cool if could port it over. good luck on it ok. i'm sure all s501 users would appreciate it.


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 3, 2013)

hakim304 said:


> Thank you! it's working again. that'd be cool if could port it over. good luck on it ok. i'm sure all s501 users would appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Yeah, the ROM is finished, the only problem now is adapting the updater, as the port ROM uses Aroma.
Damn these status 7 errors!


----------



## boofman (Apr 3, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Yeah, the ROM is finished, the only problem now is adapting the updater, as the port ROM uses Aroma.
> Damn these status 7 errors!

Click to collapse



getting excited buddy! Still on stock, rooted, supercharged, and Governor-switched ICS for s501


Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fusob (Apr 3, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> No worries dude, don't forget to hit that thanks button!
> Now if possible, install clockworkmod via mobileuncle tools and install the G3N (G3N has the s501 chip) ROM from here;
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







No. It was while trying to flash cwm recovery thru mobileuncle that this problem occurred. I'm pretty frustrated. I've successfully flashed 4 different custom roms the last couple months but when I tried to restore stock rom using a backup I had made it failed so I downloaded a stock rom and flashed it thru cwm successfully. As usual, it didn't have a working recovery so I tried to install one and catastrophically failed. Do you know anything about the mtk sp flashtool? If I knew what that error code meant I might have a chance. On page 14 of this thread there seems to be users who encountered a similar situation. I've tried those suggestions and others but keep encountering that error..


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 3, 2013)

fusob said:


> No. It was while trying to flash cwm recovery thru mobileuncle that this problem occurred. I'm pretty frustrated. I've successfully flashed 4 different custom roms the last couple months but when I tried to restore stock rom using a backup I had made it failed so I downloaded a stock rom and flashed it thru cwm successfully. As usual, it didn't have a working recovery so I tried to install one and catastrophically failed. Do you know anything about the mtk sp flashtool? If I knew what that error code meant I might have a chance. On page 14 of this thread there seems to be users who encountered a similar situation. I've tried those suggestions and others but keep encountering that error..

Click to collapse



Really? So you have no recovery, your current ROM is bootlooping and attempts to use SP flash tools is giving an error message?
What do you mean 'it didn't have a working recovery'? Changing the ROM does nothing to the recovery.
I know enough about mtk sp flashtool that I try to avoid using it whenever possible . I did flash CWM onto my old v970 using this method here;
http://bm-smartphone-reviews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/mt6575-flashing-tutorial.html
I know nothing of the error code you mention. I can only recommend looking some more. Or trying the tutorial above and seeing whether it gives the same error


----------



## RomeoOscarBravo (Apr 3, 2013)

Has anyone else had problems with their Jiayu G3 screen scratching? 

I have the G3N version bought from Merimobiles and it has scratched badly after taking it in and out of my cords & jeans pockets. I thought these screens had Gorilla Glass? Seems not (on mine at least). I've seen videos of these screens cracking walnuts! Laughable, mine would scratch if dabbed with cotton wool. Really disappointing, this was a big selling point for me.  

Using the G3N modified G2S ROM ChrissyBoy101 mentioned earlier. Stable and works superbly. No issues at all.


----------



## fusob (Apr 3, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Really? So you have no recovery, your current ROM is bootlooping and attempts to use SP flash tools is giving an error message?
> What do you mean 'it didn't have a working recovery'? Changing the ROM does nothing to the recovery.
> I know enough about mtk sp flashtool that I try to avoid using it whenever possible . I did flash CWM onto my old v970 using this method here;
> 
> I know nothing of the error code you mention. I can only recommend looking some more. Or trying the tutorial above and seeing whether it gives the same error

Click to collapse




OY. I was under the impression that you had to re-install recovery after reverting to stock rom. So this is the problem. Someone should hit me with a shovel. I've seen this tutorial. It hasn't helped. Where do you get the proper scatter file to only install the recovery image? And also proper preloader file?


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 3, 2013)

fusob said:


> OY. I was under the impression that you had to re-install recovery after reverting to stock rom. So this is the problem. Someone should hit me with a shovel. I've seen this tutorial. It hasn't helped. Where do you get the proper scatter file to only install the recovery image? And also proper preloader file?

Click to collapse



Not to worry, everyone starts somewhere! I'm not sure. I can upload the recovery image file downloaded via mobileuncle tools, but I have no idea about the scatter file. My recommendation would be to send a very polite message to bgcngm on XDA (He's the god of all things MT6577). He wrote the tutorial I mentioned.



RomeoOscarBravo said:


> Has anyone else had problems with their Jiayu G3 screen scratching?
> 
> I have the G3N version bought from Merimobiles and it has scratched badly after taking it in and out of my cords & jeans pockets. I thought these screens had Gorilla Glass? Seems not (on mine at least). I've seen videos of these screens cracking walnuts! Laughable, mine would scratch if dabbed with cotton wool. Really disappointing, this was a big selling point for me.
> 
> Using the G3N modified G2S ROM ChrissyBoy101 mentioned earlier. Stable and works superbly. No issues at all.

Click to collapse



I've not got any scratches on my screen. Just tried to scratch it with a coin, not a mark. Gorilla glass cannot be scratched by metallic objects your likely to find in a pocket, but can be scratched by sand. (It depends on the Mohs hardness numbers of the objects in question) 
I've not heard of any G3 fakes and I have a G3N like you, so this is my best guess.



boofman said:


> getting excited buddy! Still on stock, rooted, supercharged, and Governor-switched ICS for s501
> Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The original plan was to use this ROM;
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-11/
Which runs very well. However, the installer script is screwing me over for now (Aroma has gotten the better of me).
However, I have decided to port Gthrill instead as it doesn't use Aroma.
This should still offer significant performance improvements over the G2S ROM, which I've found to be very laggy.
(No offence intended to evirus, love that guy )


----------



## fusob (Apr 4, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Really? So you have no recovery, your current ROM is bootlooping and attempts to use SP flash tools is giving an error message?
> What do you mean 'it didn't have a working recovery'? Changing the ROM does nothing to the recovery.
> I know enough about mtk sp flashtool that I try to avoid using it whenever possible . I did flash CWM onto my old v970 using this method here;
> I know nothing of the error code you mention. I can only recommend looking some more. Or trying the tutorial above and seeing whether it gives the same error

Click to collapse




Yee Haw! My phone is now called Lazarus; its back from the dead. I downloaded a new version of sp flash tool from chinese site which they called  latest 4.1 Brush tool. After a couple tries it worked. SO if anyone else ends up bootlooping and flashtool keeps giving this error: BROM error: s_da_soc_check_fail (3013) USER SOC VERIFICATION FAIL! try to find  latest 4.1 Brush tool at ejiayu.com. Thanks to Chrissyboy for suggestions.


----------



## boofman (Apr 4, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Not to worry, everyone starts somewhere! I'm not sure. I can upload the recovery image file downloaded via mobileuncle tools, but I have no idea about the scatter file. My recommendation would be to send a very polite message to bgcngm on XDA (He's the god of all things MT6577). He wrote the tutorial I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! Gthrill is a good ROM..good to see you porting it to G3N.. :thumbup:

Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 4, 2013)

> =Chrissyboy101;39880216]No worries dude, don't forget to hit that thanks button!
> Now if possible, install clockworkmod via mobileuncle tools and install the G3N (G3N has the s501 chip) ROM from here;
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/[QUOTE/]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 4, 2013)

kinggdawg said:


> > =Chrissyboy101;39880216]No worries dude, don't forget to hit that thanks button!
> > Now if possible, install clockworkmod via mobileuncle tools and install the G3N (G3N has the s501 chip) ROM from here;
> > http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/[QUOTE/]
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## boofman (Apr 4, 2013)

seems like the evirus ROM for G3N doesn't like TWRP 

will try CWM and see how it goes..

Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 4, 2013)

boofman said:


> seems like the evirus ROM for G3N doesn't like TWRP
> 
> will try CWM and see how it goes..
> 
> Sent from my G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Install via CWM for my G3N works for me


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> kinggdawg said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you have a G3N. Follow the guide here to install clockworkmod;
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 4, 2013)

kinggdawg said:


> Chrissyboy101 said:
> 
> 
> > Also i need help again, my phone now on 4.0.4 doesn't charge when plugged into wall charger, it's weird, it only charges when i plug in to my computer and turn on/off usb debug mode???
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## RomeoOscarBravo (Apr 4, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> I've not got any scratches on my screen. Just tried to scratch it with a coin, not a mark. Gorilla glass cannot be scratched by metallic objects your likely to find in a pocket, but can be scratched by sand. (It depends on the Mohs hardness numbers of the objects in question)
> I've not heard of any G3 fakes and I have a G3N like you, so this is my best guess.

Click to collapse



It must be sand although I thought I was very careful. Went to beaches in Weymouth and Lyme Regis. Jurassic Coast so mostly pebble beaches but lots of sand too. Very strong winds whipping sand up, so some must have got on the screen when taking the phone out to take pictures of my two boys running down the beaches and jumping in the waves. Oh well the damage is done, I would recommend all Jiayu G3 users to avoid taking your phones to the beach!:laugh:

Good information here on GG. moh scale and SAND! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1866049

On the plus side the pictures taken have come out really nicely. The conditions were bright and sunny but the clarity of image is really quite impressive. Better than the reviews would suggest.

Thanks for the informative post Chrissy, I had no idea sand could be so damaging to gorilla glass.


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> kinggdawg said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey. You seem to have a lot of problems
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 5, 2013)

RomeoOscarBravo said:


> It must be sand although I thought I was very careful. Went to beaches in Weymouth and Lyme Regis. Jurassic Coast so mostly pebble beaches but lots of sand too. Very strong winds whipping sand up, so some must have got on the screen when taking the phone out to take pictures of my two boys running down the beaches and jumping in the waves. Oh well the damage is done, I would recommend all Jiayu G3 users to avoid taking your phones to the beach!:laugh:
> 
> Good information here on GG. moh scale and SAND! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1866049
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, that's awesome! Do you live near there? Had no idea there are G3 users so close to home  I went for a lovely walk from Beer to Seaton the other day, so easy to forget how interesting things are when you live right next to them. I've noticed the front camera takes exceptionally good pictures, better than the rear 5MP camera on my old v970 in decent lighting 




kinggdawg said:


> Chrissyboy101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah i don't know whats wrong, might be the micro usb port, or the usb cable.........when i turn on debug mode it detects, but when i don't it doesn't its weird and its pluged in to my pc and isn't recognized
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Haha, that's awesome! Do you live near there? Had no idea there are G3 users so close to home  I went for a lovely walk from Beer to Seaton the other day, so easy to forget how interesting things are when you live right next to them. I've noticed the front camera takes exceptionally good pictures, better than the rear 5MP camera on my old v970 in decent lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## shinhwa (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry to go offtopic (I didn't think I would get much of a response if I started a new thread) - are people using a screen protector and/or case with their G3? There's limited options with both. And I'm not really a fan of silicon or leather cases...


----------



## adit9989 (Apr 5, 2013)

shinhwa said:


> Sorry to go offtopic (I didn't think I would get much of a response if I started a new thread) - are people using a screen protector and/or case with their G3? There's limited options with both. And I'm not really a fan of silicon or leather cases...

Click to collapse



Using this one: http://www.dhgate.com/brown-k-cool-...pouch/p-ff8080813ada6dc8013afd0df06e7bbf.html (bought it on eBay it was about $12 including shipping, but the link is not active on eBay anymore so you need to find a source - or buy a full lot  

Real leather, you can charge the phone with cover on (cut for USB ) and you can see the notification LED with cover on (the phone is about 5 mm longer).

Screen protector - never used (and never will) hate any foil or plastic covering a glass screen.


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 5, 2013)

*GOOD NEWS*

After 3 days of solidly bashing my head against a wall, we have a working GThrill port! 
So Wifi & Bluetooth work, GPS should do too 
Will tidy it up and upload it sometime later today.
Thinking of making a new thread for the G3N with a full tutorial on how to get root, CWM install my ROM etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## Adarkar (Apr 5, 2013)

*Well done! thanks!  Is it for the JiaYu G3N?*



Chrissyboy101 said:


> After 3 days of solidly bashing my head against a wall, we have a working GThrill port!
> So Wifi & Bluetooth work, GPS should do too
> Will tidy it up and upload it sometime later today.
> Thinking of making a new thread for the G3N with a full tutorial on how to get root, CWM install my ROM etc. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



Thanks for your effort and time! 
I like the idea of a new thread (or sub-thread?) specific for the G3N, so we have not to worry about GPS/WIFI/BT/FM not working :laugh: 

Is this GThrill rom based on "official" beta 4.1 from Jiayu? 

Will you post new ROM and root - CWM here, for now?

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




shinhwa said:


> Sorry to go offtopic (I didn't think I would get much of a response if I started a new thread) - are people using a screen protector and/or case with their G3? There's limited options with both. And I'm not really a fan of silicon or leather cases...

Click to collapse



The Jiayu "stock" silicon case is (surprisingly!) good enough. 
Also the "stock" screen protector works very well, touch feels even better than bare Gorilla glass. :good: 

by the way:  even gorilla glass (or AGC Dragontrail) need some added scratch protection


----------



## boofman (Apr 5, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> After 3 days of solidly bashing my head against a wall, we have a working GThrill port!
> So Wifi & Bluetooth work, GPS should do too
> Will tidy it up and upload it sometime later today.
> Thinking of making a new thread for the G3N with a full tutorial on how to get root, CWM install my ROM etc. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



So you mean to say it's a 100% port for the G3N? (if it is, it's supposed to work with TWRP!) 

Now, what we need is a custom Kernel that supports OC / UV..and of course, the best would be a complete CM 10 port! But these are just wishful thinking.. 

As for new thread, I think it's a good idea, as ROMs for G3 don't work with G3N..


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 5, 2013)

*NEW G3N thread and Jelly Bean ROM*

Here it is, what you've all been waiting for 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39972149



boofman said:


> So you mean to say it's a 100% port for the G3N? (if it is, it's supposed to work with TWRP!)
> 
> Now, what we need is a custom Kernel that supports OC / UV..and of course, the best would be a complete CM 10 port! But these are just wishful thinking..
> 
> As for new thread, I think it's a good idea, as ROMs for G3 don't work with G3N..

Click to collapse



Its a 100% port, no reason why it wouldn't work


----------



## RomeoOscarBravo (Apr 5, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Haha, that's awesome! Do you live near there? Had no idea there are G3 users so close to home  I went for a lovely walk from Beer to Seaton the other day, so easy to forget how interesting things are when you live right next to them. I've noticed the front camera takes exceptionally good pictures, better than the rear 5MP camera on my old v970 in decent lighting

Click to collapse



No, I currently live in Solihull. We were on an Easter holiday to the South Coast. Although I know the area quite well as my Father is from Plymouth and my Gran used to live in Tavistock. We also have family in Charmouth & Teignmouth. Nice part of the world, I really appreciate the coastline whilst living in the landlocked West Midlands and it only takes 2h.25m to get to Lyme from home.

There are G3 users everywhere, great phone for the money it deserves a good following.

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




Chrissyboy101 said:


> Here it is, what you've all been waiting for
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39972149

Click to collapse




Very nice. thanks for your hard work. I'm sure I will try it shortly. CM9 was superb on my old ZTE Blade, so this should be good too


----------



## kinggdawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Here it is, what you've all been waiting for
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39972149
> 
> 
> Its a 100% port, no reason why it wouldn't work

Click to collapse



Hey dude do i have to be rooted for this? and is that 4.2 or 4.1.2?


----------



## shinhwa (Apr 6, 2013)

adit9989 said:


> Using this one: http://www.dhgate.com/brown-k-cool-...pouch/p-ff8080813ada6dc8013afd0df06e7bbf.html (bought it on eBay it was about $12 including shipping, but the link is not active on eBay anymore so you need to find a source - or buy a full lot
> 
> Real leather, you can charge the phone with cover on (cut for USB ) and you can see the notification LED with cover on (the phone is about 5 mm longer).
> 
> Screen protector - never used (and never will) hate any foil or plastic covering a glass screen.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that! I didn't realise it was a similar size to the S3. When I get my phone I might go hunting in a few shops for a decent case.



Adarkar said:


> The Jiayu "stock" silicon case is (surprisingly!) good enough.
> Also the "stock" screen protector works very well, touch feels even better than bare Gorilla glass. :good:
> 
> by the way:  even gorilla glass (or AGC Dragontrail) need some added scratch protection

Click to collapse



Thanks! I've got a few iPad screen protectors lying around... I'll probably cut one up. I'm paranoid about scratches, lol.



Chrissyboy101 said:


> Thinking of making a new thread for the G3N with a full tutorial on how to get root, CWM install my ROM etc. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



+1 to a full tute in a shiny new thread! I know droid0 posted a clear tute in the first few pages of this thread and there are a few around on other sites, but they're scattered everywhere and it's hard for a new G3/N owner to scour through 60 pages of this thread looking for proper instructions.


----------



## crooner69 (Apr 7, 2013)

*one line dead*



luznykolo said:


> I have one line dead on the touchscreen few days after update system. I don't know it is software problem or hardware
> Is downgrade system can repair it.? or have I accept the fact that the display has damaged? :crying:

Click to collapse



I have also a line dead and also not working screen inactivity ...for some moments all works fine....i tried different roms but it stays the same...do you have find a solution for that?somebody told me that it is a software problem and not a default digitizer...maybe a downgrade to stock 4.0.4 is the solution?


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 7, 2013)

crooner69 said:


> I have also a line dead and also not working screen inactivity ...for some moments all works fine....i tried different roms but it stays the same...do you have find a solution for that?somebody told me that it is a software problem and not a default digitizer...maybe a downgrade to stock 4.0.4 is the solution?

Click to collapse



Do you have a G3 or a G3N? What ROM are you using? Is the glass damaged at all? Is there any chance of water damage? Where is the line?
Just a thought, try taking a screenshot with an app like screenshot from the play store (That is what is called, terrible name I know!)
Do you have a recovery like clockworkmod? If so, do a backup and try a full reset. If you have an old backup from before the problem, try restoring that. If you restore an old backup and the problem persists, then it is definitely a hardware problem.
Sounds like software to me, but very odd!


----------



## RomeoOscarBravo (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience on how to disassemble the Jiayu G3?

I am looking to replace my screen and digitiser. I have taken out the 5 screws inside the casing (including the tamper hidden screw) However there does not seem to be an obvious way to open it. Is there a trick to it? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## atfos (Apr 9, 2013)

*Battery question.*

Hello, got my Jiayu G3 a few days ago, and it is more than I expected in every sense.  My only concern is the battery life, it can get me through the day but that is it. I am not using GPS, playing games or watching movies...  I am using internet for an hour, and of course playing with it like a child with a new toy.  To be honest, it doesn't bother me to recharge it every night but I am wondering if there is something I could do to make it last at least two days.  Thanks.


----------



## Acidwire (Apr 9, 2013)

atfos said:


> Hello, got my Jiayu G3 a few days ago, and it is more than I expected in every sense.  My only concern is the battery life, it can get me through the day but that is it. I am not using GPS, playing games or watching movies...  I am using internet for an hour, and of course playing with it like a child with a new toy.  To be honest, it doesn't bother me to recharge it every night but I am wondering if there is something I could do to make it last at least two days.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



-dim the screen to around 30% or the lowest back lighting you can see comfortably with and turn off auto brightness
-set refresh rate in every app that updates (email, facebook, news, widgets etc) to once a day or once every few hours so its not polling every 15 mins
-keep wifi on if youre connected to and in good range of a router, turn it off when out of range - tasker can do this automatically for you
-turn off data when youre in a wifi spot, auto on/off data widgets are good for managing this
-turn off location services and gps tracking when not in use (tasker again can do this)
-use the auto on/off set times so the phone sleeps when you do
-dont sync over data (obviously lol)
-turn off haptic feedback in the settings under input&language
-try not to download add supported or ad heavy free apps; they refresh often, drain battery and use more space than an advert free version
-you could underclock the cpu but only if you know what youre doing and dont mind more lagg

its only a basic list as im not a huge expert on android yet but i get around 2-3 days use from my g3 and around 12-15 hours heavy productive use from it, 4-5 if im playing an intense game like gta though constantly


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 10, 2013)

RomeoOscarBravo said:


> Does anyone have any experience on how to disassemble the Jiayu G3?
> 
> I am looking to replace my screen and digitiser. I have taken out the 5 screws inside the casing (including the tamper hidden screw) However there does not seem to be an obvious way to open it. Is there a trick to it?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



The reason I bought a G3 is because my ZTE v970 met a sticky end when I tried to replace the digitizer. There's a guy on Needrom who's been asking about it and not found anyone who can help. My general advice would be make sure absolutely every screw you can see is out (check for covered ones), then use a thin, strong blunt object to pry open a side of the panel. It will click then the clasps come undone. Work your way around and then carefully remove the panel, disconnecting any cables. Be extremely careful with the sockets especially. If your reason for disassembly is scratches, there are methods for getting rid of them. Only replace a cracked digitizer, otherwise it's not worth the risk.


----------



## hetzreich (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello, today I got a new Jiayu 3GN and I flashed the new "GThriil  3GN" rom.

Everything seems to work ok except for the GPS. The GPS also didn't work for me with the stock ICS that came with the phone.

With the "GThriil  3GN" rom when I went outside with "gps test" it took me like 4 minutes just to see 5 "in view" satellites but got no fix.  does anyone know how to fix the  GPS ?  or did I get a defective phone maybe?

Also I have no "Google Talk", does anyone know how do I get it? (It can't be found in Play store).


----------



## crooner69 (Apr 10, 2013)

Chrissyboy101 said:


> Do you have a G3 or a G3N? What ROM are you using? Is the glass damaged at all? Is there any chance of water damage? Where is the line?
> Just a thought, try taking a screenshot with an app like screenshot from the play store (That is what is called, terrible name I know!)
> Do you have a recovery like clockworkmod? If so, do a backup and try a full reset. If you have an old backup from before the problem, try restoring that. If you restore an old backup and the problem persists, then it is definitely a hardware problem.
> Sounds like software to me, but very odd!

Click to collapse



Thank u for all your ideas. ... its now working perfect for 3 days without any complaints and with the same rom i had also problems ....attached the info about rom... battery life with normal to heavy use (video capture, wifi on , calls, skype etc) is 2 full days!!! I am now sure that it is software, the odd thing is that it was present in different roms... I buy it with custom jb and i didnt want to downscale to ics stock...


----------



## Chrissyboy101 (Apr 10, 2013)

hetzreich said:


> Hello, today I got a new Jiayu 3GN and I flashed the new "GThriil  3GN" rom.
> 
> Everything seems to work ok except for the GPS. The GPS also didn't work for me with the stock ICS that came with the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've replied to your post on Needrom


----------



## winderor (Apr 11, 2013)

*WAZE*

i had Gthrill 3.0 install and my GPS was not functioning after installing LeWa_Jiayu_G3_JB_ROM_13.04.02_JDStar.pl-multilanguage.zip it came to life. but i have a problem with waze, that, for some reason gets the gps location only after i open another gps app (gps test)..... strage.....

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

i see that in the safe center app in the permission block waze is not in the location list.
does anyone know how do i add it to the list?


----------



## RomeoOscarBravo (Apr 13, 2013)

*Lolfisch v1.0 - Great ROM for G3N users!*

Big thanks to ChrissyBoy101 for the G3N Lolfisch ROM. ( I can't post in the development thread yet as below 10 posts, so I'm posting here!)

Installed v1.0 today, first install went well but I couldn't get Handcent SMS to work, tried uninstalling, reinstalling & wiping data. No dice. So I ended up wiping the handset, Dalvik, factory default reset. Even after a fresh ROM install it refused to run Handcent, (opens the closes instantly) I've now chosen to install GO SMS instead, feels somewhat foreign to me as I've used Handcent for the last 5 years.  The only other issue with the first install was with an Exchange email message popping up constantly, 'failed to connect to exchange server' or something similar. This was resolved by running Titanium Backup and wiping the email data and then setting up the email account afresh, no biggie.

The ROM is fantastic, big fan of CyanogenMod to start with so it was always going to be a win. Everything works and is smooth (although I haven't gone outside to try GPS yet) 

Nice one CB with the JB! 

10 out of 10. 

EDIT, I can confirm Handcent is now working with Lolfisch v1.1. Excellent!


----------



## Steeplechase (Apr 19, 2013)

Adarkar said:


> Thanks for your effort and time!
> I like the idea of a new thread (or sub-thread?) specific for the G3N, so we have not to worry about GPS/WIFI/BT/FM not working :laugh:

Click to collapse



I updated my G3 for 4.1.2 by the method in #66, now my G3 don't have WIFI and BT...


----------



## gommers1978 (Apr 19, 2013)

Steeplechase said:


> I updated my G3 for 4.1.2 by the method in #66, now my G3 don't have WIFI and BT...

Click to collapse



Then you don't have a G3N but a 1st edition G3...

Flash a ROM made for the G3 and not G3N.


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, I've been watching over this thread for a long time - and waiting and hoping for the official beta JB rom to go gold. Now with the 2.gen G3, the G4 release coming up etc - I guess it is fairly realistic to say that an official non-beta for the 1st gen G3 is not gonna arrive any moment. So -

for those of you who have tested out several/many of the roms available - wich rom would you really recommend for my 1st gen G3? I've been lucky enough to have had no bugs or issues what so ever with my rooted G3 - neither with wifi/bluetooth/gps/screen/3g-data, reception & data, battery time a good 2 days with average use (except for graphic heavy flash games, those will drain a car battery) I've had 2 crashes in 5 months. I'm really only looking to take advantage of the project butter and other optimizations, and resizable widgets - maybe a functional wifi-direct. I only need English system language (and norwegian keyb, those are in the stock rom) - and I'm well content with the stock launcher...

So basicly a simple, fully functionable stock'ish JB rom - although I guess there must be a good reason why there are so many other ROMs available.


----------



## Steeplechase (Apr 19, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> Then you don't have a G3N but a 1st edition G3...
> 
> Flash a ROM made for the G3 and not G3N.

Click to collapse



I'll do it. Thanks!


----------



## adit9989 (Apr 19, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Ok, I've been watching over this thread for a long time - and waiting and hoping for the official beta JB rom to go gold. Now with the 2.gen G3, the G4 release coming up etc - I guess it is fairly realistic to say that an official non-beta for the 1st gen G3 is not gonna arrive any moment. So -
> 
> for those of you who have tested out several/many of the roms available - wich rom would you really recommend for my 1st gen G3? I've been lucky enough to have had no bugs or issues what so ever with my rooted G3 - neither with wifi/bluetooth/gps/screen/3g-data, reception & data, battery time a good 2 days with average use (except for graphic heavy flash games, those will drain a car battery) I've had 2 crashes in 5 months. I'm really only looking to take advantage of the project butter and other optimizations, and resizable widgets - maybe a functional wifi-direct. I only need English system language (and norwegian keyb, those are in the stock rom) - and I'm well content with the stock launcher...
> 
> So basicly a simple, fully functionable stock'ish JB rom - although I guess there must be a good reason why there are so many other ROMs available.

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly. I suspect that the "beta" is the last ROM we are going to see (officially). But, I installed it after it was released and did not have any problem with it so don't really care. I did not try other ROM-s I always read about small quirks, and I prefer the standard Android UI anyway.I use the translated Lewa recovery available on this forum. Grab the modified file which can be installed via recovery (both Lewa or CWM) from here: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32581-Jiayu-G3-Rooten-Recovery-Tools-amp-ROMs


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 19, 2013)

adit9989 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I suspect that the "beta" is the last ROM we are going to see (officially). But, I installed it after it was released and did not have any problem with it so don't really care. I did not try other ROM-s I always read about small quirks, and I prefer the standard Android UI anyway.I use the translated Lewa recovery available on this forum. Grab the modified file which can be installed via recovery (both Lewa or CWM) from here: http://chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?32581-Jiayu-G3-Rooten-Recovery-Tools-amp-ROMs

Click to collapse



Thanks, think I'll have a go at it. Has there only been one single release of the official beta (except for the G3S rom ofc.) ? If not, where do I get the latest beta? The official Jiayu forum is as comprehensive for a non-native, as chinese tattoos. And Google Translate is not quite up to the task when handling any non-latin letters.


----------



## adit9989 (Apr 20, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Thanks, think I'll have a go at it. Has there only been one single release of the official beta (except for the G3S rom ofc.) ? If not, where do I get the latest beta? The official Jiayu forum is as comprehensive for a non-native, as chinese tattoos. And Google Translate is not quite up to the task when handling any non-latin letters.

Click to collapse



Check the link (use Google translate) they provide a link( look for Offizielles Jiayu-ROM (pre-release, modifiziert) / 16.01.2013 / 4.1.2). It is the official beta the only change is that the package can be loaded via recovery. If you really want t use Jiayu original , you will need to use the "wire" (or brush) tools (the other method using MTK Tools) which is harder. I did not try but I read before that the version from Jiayu require this. The one from link is "repackaged" but the firmware itself is the same.
Jiayu used to provide both packages for MTKTools and for recovery but this was a beta so they did not. I'm happy that they manged even this, and like I said works well, did not have any problem with it. More new phone models they release less time to spend on G3 there is.G3N is out, G4 will be very soon, and also in a few days they announce will show prototypes of G5, G6,S1 and S2. Each with it's own firmware.


----------



## harisled (Apr 20, 2013)

adit9989 said:


> Check the link (use Google translate) they provide a link( look for Offizielles Jiayu-ROM (pre-release, modifiziert) / 16.01.2013 / 4.1.2). It is the official beta the only change is that the package can be loaded via recovery. If you really want t use Jiayu original , you will need to use the "wire" (or brush) tools (the other method using MTK Tools) which is harder. I did not try but I read before that the version from Jiayu require this. The one from link is "repackaged" but the firmware itself is the same.
> Jiayu used to provide both packages for MTKTools and for recovery but this was a beta so they did not. I'm happy that they manged even this, and like I said works well, did not have any problem with it. More new phone models they release less time to spend on G3 there is.G3N is out, G4 will be very soon, and also in a few days they announce will show prototypes of G5, G6,S1 and S2. Each with it's own firmware.

Click to collapse



Then as customers we should not buy another phone from them and anyone that uses same tactics as them 
We are left with a non-finished beta rom and never got one official update, not even one!
Why would anyone buy a G4, G5 etc in the future?
And in addition we should prevent our friends from doing the same mistake!


----------



## boofman (Apr 20, 2013)

or they should just release all sources and let the community take care of the rest..that way they'll even have more sales specially those from the modding community..

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mengfei (Apr 20, 2013)

there are a lot of custom ROMs out there based on the released JB Beta

http://www.needrom.com/?s=G3&scat=0

& many more here, latest Lewa for G3 is also here

http://www.romzj.com/


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 20, 2013)

mengfei said:


> there are a lot of custom ROMs out there based on the released JB Beta
> 
> http://www.needrom.com/?s=G3&scat=0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you  I am aware of these roms, I was aking for experiences


----------



## shinhwa (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay, so I finally received my G3N yesterday. I rooted using bin4ry, then followed the instructions on the modaco root/perm recovery thread. I've completed up to the temporary install of cwm (what is the difference between temporary/permanent btw? when I reboot, pressing vol + gets me into cwm - is this not permanent?)

I hit a wall at the official update install though. I downloaded the update.zip from the dropbox provided, and put it on /sdcard/. It failed to update though - giving me the status 7 error. Is it because the update is for G3 and I've got a G3N? How do I go about overcoming this error and updating? Because this failed, I couldn't go on to do the permanent cwm install.

I naively thought everything was fine, so I went on to install Lolfisch in cwm after a factory reset and wipe of cache & Dalvik cache. I rebooted, and then got bootlooped. This *is* related to the previous events, right?

Please help! I would love to get onto 4.1.2.

Also unrelated but - is charging really slow for people? It's been 4 hours since I plugged it in and it's only charged 40%. It's even slower when I plug it in to my computer :S I'm using my HTC cable & wall charger.


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 23, 2013)

shinhwa said:


> Also unrelated but - is charging really slow for people? It's been 4 hours since I plugged it in and it's only charged 40%. It's even slower when I plug it in to my computer :S I'm using my HTC cable & wall charger.

Click to collapse



I will depend a little on wich charger you use - the bundled one isn't exactly a powerplant - and the battery IS 2750mAh. That's a /big/ battery - and will thus take some time to charge. Check how many milliamps your charger can deliver, a stronger one might shorten the time a bit - although I'm not sure how much the G3/G3S can actually pull. Someone else here might be able to enlighten us on that point.


----------



## mengfei (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't used the supplied charger since day 1
i used my HTC HD2 charger which is, i guess, 1A or more rating & it full charges my G3 in between 3~4 hours.

Once i tried those Nokia cables being sold in the sidewalks & it won't even full charge the phone even overnight & the charger became hot, i decided to cut the wire & there it was the wire has a resistance of 5~10 ohms which should have been 0 ohms or no resistance at all.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 24, 2013)

kinggdawg said:


> Chrissyboy101 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, that's awesome! Do you live near there? Had no idea there are G3 users so close to home  I went for a lovely walk from Beer to Seaton the other day, so easy to forget how interesting things are when you live right next to them. I've noticed the front camera takes exceptionally good pictures, better than the rear 5MP camera on my old v970 in decent lighting
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nrpetonr (Apr 24, 2013)

i have problem in various roms (at the moment lolfisch 1.1) with music apps. none of them sees my music files. anyone with same experience, possibly solution?
Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 24, 2013)

nrpetonr said:


> i have problem in various roms (at the moment lolfisch 1.1) with music apps. none of them sees my music files. anyone with same experience, possibly solution?
> Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Checked that SDcard (if media storage) is set as default? And, you could try to clear cache + reboot.

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




mengfei said:


> I haven't used the supplied charger since day 1
> i used my HTC HD2 charger which is, i guess, 1A or more rating & it full charges my G3 in between 3~4 hours.
> 
> Once i tried those Nokia cables being sold in the sidewalks & it won't even full charge the phone even overnight & the charger became hot, i decided to cut the wire & there it was the wire has a resistance of 5~10 ohms which should have been 0 ohms or no resistance at all.

Click to collapse



Some low-grade wires tend to have too low wire qauge. Too thin wires will get too hot. Hotter the wire, higher the resistance in it. I'd try to stick with high quality wires, preferrably those bundled with 1/2A chargers (Brand names doesn't always mean quality components). Although, those bundled with the Galaxy S3 have a reputation for being dodgy.

I bought some 300cm wires for a few $ of DX.com - been working a charm since day one.


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 24, 2013)

adit9989 said:


> Check the link (use Google translate) they provide a link( look for Offizielles Jiayu-ROM (pre-release, modifiziert) / 16.01.2013 / 4.1.2). It is the official beta the only change is that the package can be loaded via recovery. If you really want t use Jiayu original , you will need to use the "wire" (or brush) tools (the other method using MTK Tools) which is harder. I did not try but I read before that the version from Jiayu require this. The one from link is "repackaged" but the firmware itself is the same.
> Jiayu used to provide both packages for MTKTools and for recovery but this was a beta so they did not. I'm happy that they manged even this, and like I said works well, did not have any problem with it. More new phone models they release less time to spend on G3 there is.G3N is out, G4 will be very soon, and also in a few days they announce will show prototypes of G5, G6,S1 and S2. Each with it's own firmware.

Click to collapse



Ok - so I tried going to that thread, but it got too confusing and disorganized through translation. I did however, manage to get the Lewa recovery from it. Flashed it with mobileuncle tools - had to open root explorer and rename /sdcard/system/boot-from-recovery.p to boot-from-recovery.p.bak before reboot. Mobileuncle tools oly caches the recovery, so unless the above was done, the revocery would be gone after a second reboot.

I couldn't figure out the rom, so I ended up with "Yage G3 V3-RS", supposedly a followup to the V3.18 version. Alas, I got stuck hanging in boot, but luckily I already had the lewa recovery permanent. Tried to recover the full backup I made through Lewa recovery, but it was till hanging at boot. Ended up with Gthrill V3.0 - a port of CM10. So long it seems nice, clean and stable. Was able to recover all apps but "accounts" with Titanium Backup Pro.

If we're lucky, we'll see a  final JB firmware for G3/G3S once the G4 sees decent sales.


----------



## nrpetonr (Apr 24, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Checked that SDcard (if media storage) is set as default? And, you could try to clear cache + reboot.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## RomeoOscarBravo (Apr 25, 2013)

shinhwa said:


> Okay, so I finally received my G3N yesterday. I rooted using bin4ry, then followed the instructions on the modaco root/perm recovery thread. I've completed up to the temporary install of cwm (what is the difference between temporary/permanent btw? when I reboot, pressing vol + gets me into cwm - is this not permanent?)
> 
> I hit a wall at the official update install though. I downloaded the update.zip from the dropbox provided, and put it on /sdcard/. It failed to update though - giving me the status 7 error. Is it because the update is for G3 and I've got a G3N? How do I go about overcoming this error and updating? Because this failed, I couldn't go on to do the permanent cwm install.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a G3N Jiayu G3, the official JellyBean Beta 4.1.2 will not work on your handset. I managed to get around the status 7 errors and got the official ROM onto my G3N but WIFI would not activate.

Try the Lolfisch 1.1 or ERvirus ROM, they are both JellyBean 4.1.2 and both are highly recommended.

Also download 'MobileUncle' from the Play Store, this makes going into recovery easy. I'm using Recovery cwm5.5.0.4_ENG.


----------



## boofman (Apr 25, 2013)

nrpetonr said:


> i have problem in various roms (at the moment lolfisch 1.1) with music apps. none of them sees my music files. anyone with same experience, possibly solution?
> Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've had that issue as well when I flashed lolfisch v1..seems weird as I believe I'm the only one with that issue..installed Rescan Media Root app off the Play store and everything works great!

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CroTeo (Apr 25, 2013)

hey guys can anyobody plz post download link for etotalk mod ROM?
thanks


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 25, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> Here you go, for odexed rom only.

Click to collapse




Would this work for any rom, or if going with another rom - should I do this manually? I tried running the zip in recovery, but no result. After fixing the issue with the clock crashing, I'm very, very happy with Gthrill V3 (CM10 based mod @ http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163707 ), but It still has this problem with recognizing numbers with prefixes (my national numbers are ony 8 digits without prefix). Would love to have a friendly bump on the matter If you would be so kind - but before long, I guess I'll have to teach me how to do this stuff 

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




ragmarotta said:


> This app only make up the problem. The numbers now are recognized in logs but not in call application (native from android).
> 
> Searching a solution, i discovered that PhoneNumberUtils class in framework.jar of this version (4.1.2 in official G3 rom) is configured for 11 digits recognition. I solved the problema deodexing the jar and changing the variable minMatchLen value from 0xb to 0x7. Hard work, but resolved the problem!!!
> 
> This problem is related in google code issue #23092 (i'm not able to post links):

Click to collapse



I think I figured it out - the instructions I was looking at was way mor complicated than neccessary.

BUT! Where your code says:


```
.local v7, minMatchLen:I
const/4 v7, 0xb

.local v0, minMatchLen:I
const/4 v0, 0xb
```

- mine says:


```
.local v7, minMatchLen:I
const/16 v7, 0xb

.local v0, minMatchLen:I
const/16 v0, 0xb
```

"const/16", versus your "const/4".

Is this relevant? And what does these even mean? I changed the 0xb points to 0x7 - we'll see how it works in the morning when someone else with a phone is around...

EDIT: Got stuck at bootloop when compiling with your values. Const/ "X" v0, can't be set lower than 0x"Y" (hex).


----------



## crooner69 (Apr 27, 2013)

*screen touch problem*

Hi to everybody ! ..i am facing a screen poblem (see screenshot) and it is in all roms i tried...sometimes it dissappears and everything works fine , but ussually i have this problem. Also when i have this problem the autosleep of screen after inactivity is also not working.... can it be fixed?


----------



## shinhwa (Apr 27, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> I will depend a little on wich charger you use - the bundled one isn't exactly a powerplant - and the battery IS 2750mAh. That's a /big/ battery - and will thus take some time to charge. Check how many milliamps your charger can deliver, a stronger one might shorten the time a bit - although I'm not sure how much the G3/G3S can actually pull. Someone else here might be able to enlighten us on that point.

Click to collapse



That does make sense! My HTC battery was nearly 1/3 the size. Battery life seems to last a good two days, I guess I'll just leave it to charge overnight.



RomeoOscarBravo said:


> You have a G3N Jiayu G3, the official JellyBean Beta 4.1.2 will not work on your handset. I managed to get around the status 7 errors and got the official ROM onto my G3N but WIFI would not activate.
> 
> Try the Lolfisch 1.1 or ERvirus ROM, they are both JellyBean 4.1.2 and both are highly recommended.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I finally got Lolfisch to work, turns out it had nothing to do with my cwm. You can't go from stock to 1.1, you have to install 1.0.1 first and then flash 1.1 over that. 



RomeoOscarBravo said:


> Also download 'MobileUncle' from the Play Store, this makes going into recovery easy. I'm using Recovery cwm5.5.0.4_ENG.

Click to collapse



That's how I installed my recovery - I guess it's permanent then.


----------



## Acidwire (Apr 27, 2013)

im using evirus's jb 4.1.2 rom http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/ its the only jb rom ive gotten to work perfectly
(others have this silly launcher and widget issues - they forget which ive set as default constantly even after clearing defaults etc and also on reboot my widgets completely dissappear so its like setting my home screens up from new every day) andyway everything works perfect on it but lookout keeps popping up when i do a scan saying that "contacts" is spyware/malware but avast and antivirus dont flag anything

lookout says the following:

classification: spy.android.winkie.c

this app contains an add network that may store details and report app details about calls you make to a third party server. it reports the number called, the time the call was made, and how long the call lasted for calls made to specific numbers provided from the server. it also uses your imsi to identify you to the server. the imsi is sent unencrypted over the internet


should i be worried? is this actually malware/spyware or is lookout falsely reporting an innocent app, id prefer to keep this rom if its possible to fix rather than go searching for another that works and then have to reset everything up but obviously if its spyware i wont keep it


----------



## shinhwa (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone notice a delay in the screen turning on after you press the power button? It takes 1-2 seconds for the screen to light up. My old phone was instantaneous. Any way to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 28, 2013)

Mine is pretty snappy turning the screen off, takes about a second to turn on. I think this is normal. Don't know if it can be changed - couldn't see anything relevant in Engineer Mode atleast.


----------



## mikel_13 (Apr 28, 2013)

shinhwa said:


> Anyone notice a delay in the screen turning on after you press the power button? It takes 1-2 seconds for the screen to light up. My old phone was instantaneous. Any way to fix this? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Mine also takes about 1 second. I think it shouldn't be hard to fix it.


----------



## boofman (Apr 28, 2013)

there seems to be a delay alright, but it's less than a sec..doesn't bother me though..

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wangiles (Apr 29, 2013)

Acidwire said:


> im using evirus's jb 4.1.2 rom http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-6/ its the only jb rom ive gotten to work perfectly
> (others have this silly launcher and widget issues - they forget which ive set as default constantly even after clearing defaults etc and also on reboot my widgets completely dissappear so its like setting my home screens up from new every day) andyway everything works perfect on it but lookout keeps popping up when i do a scan saying that "contacts" is spyware/malware but avast and antivirus dont flag anything
> 
> lookout says the following:
> ...

Click to collapse









This one right? Me too. Any way to eliminate this? 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrpetonr (Apr 29, 2013)

wangiles said:


> This one right? Me too. Any way to eliminate this?
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



try to replace with contacts app from different jb4.1.2 rom, there are couple of them

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acidwire (Apr 29, 2013)

wangiles said:


> This one right? Me too. Any way to eliminate this?
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yeah thats it, evirus said its the first hes heard of it and it must be a false positive as he used the apk from the jelly bean 4.1.2 beta


----------



## wangiles (Apr 29, 2013)

Checked the contact apk  No outgoing or incoming data sent. Any one can ensure this? 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## pr0xZen (Apr 29, 2013)

Everything 3rd party here is at your own risk. But if you still don't trust that this is a false positive, you can always replace the contacts.apk manually as suggested.


----------



## Wrakor (May 2, 2013)

*GThrill*

Hi, can anyone tell me if is there any way to remove those pop up notifications when you receive a message? (I can't post in the development section yet :S)


----------



## pr0xZen (May 2, 2013)

Go to Settings > Superuser - there is a section for the pop-ups. Just disable it there, only the popups themselves will disappear 

Remember to click the thanks button if it helps


----------



## Wrakor (May 3, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Go to Settings > Superuser - there is a section for the pop-ups. Just disable it there, only the popups themselves will disappear
> 
> Remember to click the thanks button if it helps

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks!


----------



## Wrakor (May 7, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Go to Settings > Superuser - there is a section for the pop-ups. Just disable it there, only the popups themselves will disappear
> 
> Remember to click the thanks button if it helps

Click to collapse



Wait, that's for Superuser notifications... I mean that pop-up window with the sms preview...


----------



## pr0xZen (May 7, 2013)

I seem to remember that being there too, or "in the general area". i am on GThrill v3 now, so can't confirm this.


----------



## Mr. Premise (May 18, 2013)

*Root & custom ROMs for Jiayu G3S?*

Now Jiayu G3S is sorta available, has anyone rooted it? It's a different processor, so I expect existing G3 ROMs won't work - are there custom G3S ROMs available or anyone working on them?

Sorry for being slightly off-topic, this is the most relevant thread I can post in given my noob-status on xda


----------



## Acidwire (May 18, 2013)

Mr. Premise said:


> Now Jiayu G3S is sorta available, has anyone rooted it? It's a different processor, so I expect existing G3 ROMs won't work

Click to collapse



Sorry to ignore your question as I don't know if there are any but where did you buy your g3s online? Is it the quad core one? Is the battery the same mah? I really want one lol 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Premise (May 18, 2013)

Acidwire said:


> Sorry to ignore your question as I don't know if there are any but where did you buy your g3s online? Is it the quad core one? Is the battery the same mah? I really want one lol
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I believe it's the same battery, a 2750 mAh one. 

Yes, it's a quad-core, I think the dual-core is not in production anymore.

The black version is for sale at jiayumobileshop dot com (I'm NOT selling anything myself or affiliated with this shop), they say they have already shipped some and will be restocked on May 25th. I'm waiting to buy as I hope the white version will be available then.


----------



## EveryoneIsALiarOnline (May 18, 2013)

if you want the silver version I got mine from china-easy-buy. Com for 189$. In stock now and comes pre rooted on 4.1.2

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## pr0xZen (May 18, 2013)

This method might work, it has been confirmed for quite alot of MT6589 sets.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2247537

But no guarantees - I have the "standard" edition (nott the S501), already rooted, so cannot confirm.

You might want to check out the official Jiayu forum. It's in Chinese, so you might want to use google translate or something similar.
http://bbs.ejiayu.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=33&page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=35


----------



## JonR1230 (May 24, 2013)

Will there ever be an official JB update from Jaiyu?


----------



## EveryoneIsALiarOnline (May 24, 2013)

JonR1230 said:


> Will there ever be an official JB update from Jaiyu?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, Jiayu have stopped production of the Jiayu G3. you can only buy the g4 and the g3s which have different chips 

Sent from my JY-G3s using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0xZen (May 24, 2013)

EveryoneIsALiarOnline said:


> I don't think so, Jiayu have stopped production of the Jiayu G3. you can only buy the g4 and the g3s which have different chips
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3s using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The fact that Jiayu released the G3S, could also lean in a favorable direction - as the G3 platform will live on for a while - and both G3S and G3N will probably get some firmware updates in the time to come. But as the S is an entirely different SoC, and the N has a different com chip (s501), this is not a definite thing. But - that the G3 platform lives on for a while, could be favorable.

IMO, your best bet as of now - is to go for the official beta, as it is pretty stable - or one of the more worked-on unofficial ROMs. Myself, I've been og Gthrill V3 for over 2 months (Cyanogenmod 10(JB 4.1.2)). Made a few small tweaks, not had a single crash or bug. Can't say the same about the updated official G3 Ice Cream Sandwich rom, wich I ran for the first 3+ months.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 24, 2013)

*Opening up JY-G3*

I have had my JY-G3 for more than 4 months and frankly speaking I haven't used it that much since both the GPS and 3G signal is very much unusable. I have tried all of the ROM's out there but it's definitely a HW problem. I don't want to send it back to China again (it's been there once already due to a broken display) since it would cost me another $45 and it takes about two months to get it back. 

What I want to ask is, if there's a way for exchanging parts in it by opening. Could someone point me to where I could get some info on opening it up etc.


----------



## pr0xZen (May 24, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> I have had my JY-G3 for more than 4 months and frankly speaking I haven't used it that much since both the GPS and 3G signal is very much unusable. I have tried all of the ROM's out there but it's definitely a HW problem. I don't want to send it back to China again (it's been there once already due to a broken display) since it would cost me another $45 and it takes about two months to get it back.
> 
> What I want to ask is, if there's a way for exchanging parts in it by opening. Could someone point me to where I could get some info on opening it up etc.

Click to collapse



Unless you have a signal problem where you reside, or using ROMs that are designed for the G3N edition (s501 radio chip) and have 1st generation G3, then it sounds like a hardware issue. I've never had 3G problems overall, just at home (where the 3G coverage is bad for all phones, so not a phone issue). My GPS was problematic, but it works quite ok now that I've enabled AGPS. Getting the fix seems to be the main issue.

Of course you can open up your phone and exchange some parts, but its definately not going to be a simple task. It will require highly specialized equipment and complex skills. These parts are not "screwed on", or intended to be exchangeable. If you're not an electronics engineer or have similar skills, and have both equipment and contacts to get the actual parts - it will be much more reasonable to just cut your losses and get a new phone.

You might find some information on the official Jiayu forum (chinese) : http://bbs.ejiayu.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=33&filter=typeid&typeid=35

EDIT: If your mobile operator is like mine (an operator that doesn't own its own physical cell network), it might offer coverage on several actual networks. If this is the case, you might have better success attempting to connect manually to a mobile network - this way it won't jump back and forth across networks. It made a world of difference im my case.


----------



## JonR1230 (May 24, 2013)

*XIII antytph*



pr0xZen said:


> The fact that Jiayu released the G3S, could also lean in a favorable direction - as the G3 platform will live on for a while - and both G3S and G3N will probably get some firmware updates in the time to come. But as the S is an entirely different SoC, and the N has a different com chip (s501), this is not a definite thing. But - that the G3 platform lives on for a while, could be favorable.
> 
> IMO, your best bet as of now - is to go for the official beta, as it is pretty stable - or one of the more worked-on unofficial ROMs. Myself, I've been og Gthrill V3 for over 2 months (Cyanogenmod 10(JB 4.1.2)). Made a few small tweaks, not had a single crash or bug. Can't say the same about the updated official G3 Ice Cream Sandwich rom, wich I ran for the first 3+ months.

Click to collapse




What are the differences in the different com chip? I thought the only difference was going from 6620 to 6628 4 in 1 chip? Is that what you are referring to?

I've done a lot of reading but there is so much to go through it's a bit confusing. What is the official beta exactly? Also, I saw a ROM from ervius. How does that compare to the Gthrill and what tweaks did you make?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 24, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Unless you have a signal problem where you reside, or using ROMs that are designed for the G3N edition (s501 radio chip) and have 1st generation G3, then it sounds like a hardware issue. I've never had 3G problems overall, just at home (where the 3G coverage is bad for all phones, so not a phone issue). My GPS was problematic, but it works quite ok now that I've enabled AGPS. Getting the fix seems to be the main issue.
> 
> Of course you can open up your phone and exchange some parts, but its definately not going to be a simple task. It will require highly specialized equipment and complex skills. These parts are not "screwed on", or intended to be exchangeable. If you're not an electronics engineer or have similar skills, and have both equipment and contacts to get the actual parts - it will be much more reasonable to just cut your losses and get a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great thanks for the exhausted answer :thumbup: I will **** around a bit more with your advice in mind. It's not such a great deal to take the loss anyway. If I wanted a trouble free phone I'd buy a non Chinese brand. I'ts what they say; one gets what one's pay for 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pr0xZen (May 24, 2013)

JonR1230 said:


> What are the differences in the different com chip? I thought the only difference was going from 6620 to 6628 4 in 1 chip? Is that what you are referring to?

Click to collapse



This was what I was referring to. The G3N uses revision s501. Its a newer revision (precious revision was s500) - slight modifications, but enough to need different instructions. Thus, if you run a rom designed for G3 on a G3N, or vica verca - wireless communication (GSM/3G, wi-fi etc etc) - will not function properly.


JonR1230 said:


> I've done a lot of reading but there is so much to go through it's a bit confusing. What is the official beta exactly? Also, I saw a ROM from ervius. How does that compare to the Gthrill and what tweaks did you make?

Click to collapse



"The official beta", is the JB rom that Jiayu released. Its an official rom for the Jiayu G3 made by Jiayu, although still beta.

I've never tried any ervius ROM with this, so I can't really comment on it. I did try out the MIUI one - seeed good and stable, but couldn't stand the design and interface. I like my android, android - not an iOS feel.

I replaced the clock app in the GThrill V3 rom, and had to modify PhoneNumberUtils.smali to get contact lookup on call/sms/mms to work. The original rom was probably designed for chinese use - so it's set up for phone numbers with a minimum of 11 ciphers, PLUS any potential international area code. Meaning, even though the recieved call and stored contact is exact match - if less than 11 ciphers - no matching.

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------




KURT.Beadles said:


> Great thanks for the exhausted answer :thumbup: I will **** around a bit more with your advice in mind. It's not such a great deal to take the loss anyway. If I wanted a trouble free phone I'd buy a non Chinese brand. I'ts what they say; one gets what one's pay for
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, this is true. Extensive testing, support and quality control has its price tag. Hopefully most people take these things into consideration, when buying low-budget phones from china, that were never designed for international distribution (and the ISO requirements involved).

Its sad to hear you had such a poor experience with the set though - The G3 is probably the best experience I've had with a phone, since my Nokia 6110 was brand spanking new. Seeing Jiayu revamping this with the MT6589, leads me to conclude with some hope for their part, that you were the unlucky one here. In general they seem to be doing a pretty good job - but as you said - you get what you pay for, and you're paying the underdog.


----------



## mengfei (May 25, 2013)

Go for the LEWA ROM 4.1.2 they always have updates almost weekly
been using it for a few months now & so far so good


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## pr0xZen (May 25, 2013)

mengfei said:


> Go for the LEWA ROM 4.1.2 they always have updates almost weekly
> been using it for a few months now & so far so good

Click to collapse



+1 that. I tried one of the Lewa roms on needrom.com before the Gthrill v3. Wasn't for long though, Norwegian keyboard wasn't in there (atleast not at that point) - but the rom itself is quite good if you like the design. They also offer a touch recovery, if you fancy a change from CWM (CWM does too, but haven't tested one that worked yet).


----------



## emanuelparedes (May 25, 2013)

Good afternoon,

I received my Jiayu G3 three days ago, and I love it. However, I have some questions:

-  Is there any stable, 100% functional ROM? Right now i'm using G3 MOD v 2.0 by roky_rs, everything works fine, apart from the low in-call volume..

- How can I calibrate the proximity sensor? When I make a call, the screen turns off, but it takes a while to turn on, and I can't end calls.

- I've already made some calls, but I think the in-call volume is too low. Is there anyway too increase the volume?


----------



## pr0xZen (May 25, 2013)

emanuelparedes said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I received my Jiayu G3 three days ago, and I love it. However, I have some questions:
> 
> -  Is there any stable, 100% functional ROM? Right now i'm using G3 MOD v 2.0 by roky_rs, everything works fine, apart from the low in-call volume..

Click to collapse



Wich version of the G3 is it? The roms for G3, G3N and G3S are NOT interchangeable. Some G3 roms can be patched to work with G3N, but they won't function properly "as is".
If it's the "good 'ol G3 - then you should read back 2-3 posts.



emanuelparedes said:


> - How can I calibrate the proximity sensor? When I make a call, the screen turns off, but it takes a while to turn on, and I can't end calls.
> 
> - I've already made some calls, but I think the in-call volume is too low. Is there anyway too increase the volume?

Click to collapse



Both of these can be tinkered with, using Mobileunchle MTK Tools (free @ Android Marked / Google Play. Audio settings can be found under _Engineer Mode (MTK) -> Hardware Testing_ - Proximity sensor can be calibrated under _Engineer Mode (MTK) -> Other extra -> PSensor_ . 

I would reccomend you do a nandroid backup first though - or atleast write down the settings "as is", before attempting to adjust them.
Keep in mind, there's a reason the screen turns off - otherwise your ear etc, will operate your touchscreen without your consent, while in call.


----------



## emanuelparedes (May 25, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Wich version of the G3 is it? The roms for G3, G3N and G3S are NOT interchangeable.
> If it's the "good 'ol G3 - then you should read back 2-3 posts.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine is G3N (S501 chip). And I've already installed a ROM and it works like a charm (Wifi and Bluetooth, GPS not tested yet). But I wanted to know if there's an even better ROM.

I've already installed Mobiluncle Tools, but I don't know what to change to increase the in-call volume. I've read somewhere that I had to change the "Shp" values (under Audio -> Normal Mode), but I don't know the correct values to increase the volume :s

About the sensor... I know it has to turn off the screen, but I also know that it has to turn on the screen  And that is not happening. I've done that calibration, but nothing has changed, at least I didn't notice any changes.


----------



## pr0xZen (May 25, 2013)

emanuelparedes said:


> Mine is G3N (S501 chip). And I've already installed a ROM and it works like a charm (Wifi and Bluetooth, GPS not tested yet). But I wanted to know if there's an even better ROM.
> 
> I've already installed Mobiluncle Tools, but I don't know what to change to increase the in-call volume. I've read somewhere that I had to change the "Shp" values (under Audio -> Normal Mode), but I don't know the correct values to increase the volume :s
> 
> About the sensor... I know it has to turn off the screen, but I also know that it has to turn on the screen  And that is not happening. I've done that calibration, but nothing has changed, at least I didn't notice any changes.

Click to collapse



Well, as you say the ROM you've got works like a charm - I guess whatever other rom that should be equally functionable, would be a matter of subjective taste from that point on, rather than function.

I'm not sure what value would be the correct one for you - just choose "level 6" (if its the highest) and increase in small increments of 5 and test each step. Too much could damage your speaker.

The calibration of the Proximity sensor isn't all that precise - you might want to try a few times with different distances. If the sensor triggers your screen to turn off, it should (if functioning properly) turn it on too. If your screen just times out, you'll have to press the button to get it on again.

If these things doesn't work out, I suggest you do a full nandroid backup, and try a different rom. It could turn out to be a rom issue. If not, it only takes a few minutes to go back.

EDIT: If you feel the need to try a different rom, I would personally recommend Gthrill V3 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163707). Its the only one I have used for a longer time, and I've found it working very good though. Make sure you follow the instructions, and get rom for G3N - as there's a version for both G3 and G3N. Download from needrom.com (http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3n-gthrill/), as I believe the one linked in the forum thread, is quite outdated.


----------



## emanuelparedes (May 25, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Well, as you say the ROM you've got works like a charm - I guess whatever other rom that should be equally functionable, would be a matter of subjective taste from that point on, rather than function.
> 
> I'm not sure what value would be the correct one for you - just choose "level 6" (if its the highest) and increase in small increments of 5 and test each step. Too much could damage your speaker.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help, I will try that. My only concern is the possibiltity of an hardware problem :x

I've change some values, on SpeechEnhancement, now the volume is a bit higher, but it sounds really "deep" and a bit distorted too :s


----------



## hndr_haryanto (May 25, 2013)

Waiting my phone come.. And will root using this metod. 
Very usefull. Thx before.


----------



## pr0xZen (May 25, 2013)

emanuelparedes said:


> Thanks for the help, I will try that. My only concern is the possibiltity of an hardware problem :x
> 
> I've change some values, on SpeechEnhancement, now the volume is a bit higher, but it sounds really "deep" and a bit distorted too :s

Click to collapse



Hopefully you noted down the settings before changing them. I would suspect the values regarding SpeechEnhancment, might affect both sound and volume quite different than the "volume" settings.


----------



## emanuelparedes (May 25, 2013)

Well, I'm going to send the Jiayu back to the store, and hopefully, I will trade it for the THL W100, which is much better than this one. I only have the Jiayu since Thursday, so I guess I will be able to trade the cellphone.

My only question is: how can I revert the cellphone to full stock? I mean, no recovery, no root and ICS 4.0.4 from Jiayu. (I have a G3N)

Thanks.


----------



## pr0xZen (May 26, 2013)

emanuelparedes said:


> Well, I'm going to send the Jiayu back to the store, and hopefully, I will trade it for the THL W100, which is much better than this one. I only have the Jiayu since Thursday, so I guess I will be able to trade the cellphone.
> 
> My only question is: how can I revert the cellphone to full stock? I mean, no recovery, no root and ICS 4.0.4 from Jiayu. (I have a G3N)
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Not sure what you paid for it, but hopefully not too much. Does the return costs, and the risk of it being returned to you "as is", at your cost - seem fair enough? (If would guess flashing a different rom voids any warranty you might have, and I don't know if there is any form of flash counter on it). I've no idea what kind of shipping costs or customs charges you might be facing - but I had to return a phone for repair to china from Norway, and the total costs didn't really work out too well.

You should be able to find stock recovery and rom lying around - search this forum and use google for its intended purpose. Just make sure you get a rom for the 3GN. I have no idea on unrooting this phone. Might be something on this thread ^^


----------



## emanuelparedes (May 26, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Not sure what you paid for it, but hopefully not too much. Does the return costs, and the risk of it being returned to you "as is", at your cost - seem fair enough? (If would guess flashing a different rom voids any warranty you might have, and I don't know if there is any form of flash counter on it). I've no idea what kind of shipping costs or customs charges you might be facing - but I had to return a phone for repair to china from Norway, and the total costs didn't really work out too well.
> 
> You should be able to find stock recovery and rom lying around - search this forum and use google for its intended purpose. Just make sure you get a rom for the 3GN. I have no idea on unrooting this phone. Might be something on this thread ^^

Click to collapse




That's the good part: I will not pay for anything. I'm from Portugal, and I've bought the Jiayu from an excellent company from Spain. And their warranty policy says that I don't have to pay, if I want to send the cellphone to the warranty (or to send it back if I am not happy with the Jiayu).

Well, maybe you can help me.

Some guys from a Spanish forum told me to download the ROM from here: http://www.pandawillforum.com/showthread.php?19158-Jiayu-G3-ROM-%2820130223-version%29

and then, install it with flashtool, that I can download from here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/obqoiw8x640nhl3/FT3.13.04.rar

But I have two questions:

- What about the recovery? Does this install stock recovery too?

- And the important question: How can I install this? I've never used flashtool


----------



## pr0xZen (May 26, 2013)

emanuelparedes said:


> That's the good part: I will not pay for anything. I'm from Portugal, and I've bought the Jiayu from an excellent company from Spain. And their warranty policy says that I don't have to pay, if I want to send the cellphone to the warranty (or to send it back if I am not happy with the Jiayu).

Click to collapse



I would guess this all depends if you can return the phone to a state that appears untampered with.



emanuelparedes said:


> Well, maybe you can help me.
> 
> Some guys from a Spanish forum told me to download the ROM from here: http://www.pandawillforum.com/showthread.php?19158-Jiayu-G3-ROM-%2820130223-version%29
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Instructions on using flashtool, should be available further towards the start of this thread. The link you gave, also links to instructions at the bottom of 1st post ^^ . Make sure you get the .zip file marked for PC Update. The TF update is only intended for updating (from within) original rom.

Please, look through the thread, and search - before asking. The name of this thread, and the fact that it already holds almost 700 posts, should indicate that such a subject has been covered already - several times.


Recovery, Flash tool, drivers etc - are all included in the "PC Update" .zip mentionen, @ the forum link you posted.


----------



## emanuelparedes (May 26, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> I would guess this all depends if you can return the phone to a state that appears untampered with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey,

I've installed stock 4.0.4 via Smart Phone Flash Tool, but now, when I try to enter recovery mode (Vol Up + power), it shows me this:







And when I press Vol Down + Power, it enters "factory mode", with a menu that says "Full Test", "Item Test", "Test Report" , "Clear eMMC", "Version" and "Reboot".

Is this normal? Or do I have to install stock recovery?


----------



## pr0xZen (May 27, 2013)

emanuelparedes said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've installed stock 4.0.4 via Smart Phone Flash Tool, but now, when I try to enter recovery mode (Vol Up + power), it shows me this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now its been so long, i can't remember well enough to confirm (maybe someone else here can?) - But I do belive this IS stock recovery.


----------



## sokomind (May 30, 2013)

hetzreich said:


> Hello, today I got a new Jiayu 3GN and I flashed the new "GThriil  3GN" rom.
> 
> Everything seems to work ok except for the GPS. The GPS also didn't work for me with the stock ICS that came with the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same issue.

my 5th mtk 6577 mtk6589 device and all gps signal strengt is under quarter of any htc-motorola-samsung.


----------



## pr0xZen (May 30, 2013)

sokomind said:


> same issue.
> 
> my 5th mtk 6577 mtk6589 device and all gps signal strengt is under quarter of any htc-motorola-samsung.

Click to collapse




Did you get your rom from http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3n-gthrill/ ?

There was several updates of the Gthrill V3 for the G3N - last one with Lolfisch v1.2. Changelog indicate it fixed problems with GPS. Have a read.

EDIT: As this update is only for the G3N and I have the vanilla G3, I sorted it out by enabling A-GPS with Mobileuncle MTK tools. Seemed to me the problem wasn't during navigation, but getting the initial fix. With A-GPS the cell towers provides fix data for you, in an instant. There will be minute data transfers, but so far it has worked great for me.

The A-GPS "trick" should work for every unit with A-GPS capability, wich is more or less every modern smartphone with GPS. Even if the GPS works fine when operating, it will speed vastly up the fix (wich is its entire purpose).


----------



## hndr_haryanto (May 30, 2013)

Clean instal after rooting. No happy with root. 
Thx for great info.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 30, 2013)

sokomind said:


> same issue.
> 
> my 5th mtk 6577 mtk6589 device and all gps signal strengt is under quarter of any htc-motorola-samsung.

Click to collapse



I agree that my Jiayu G3 has a pretty inferior GPS signal, but my Newman N1 has close to an excellent GPS and it's also mtk 6577.


----------



## pr0xZen (May 31, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> I agree that my Jiayu G3 has a pretty inferior GPS signal, but my Newman N1 has close to an excellent GPS and it's also mtk 6577.

Click to collapse



Either a software issue, or design flaw. Either way, they claim the GPS issues were fixed (for the G3N) with Lolfisch v1.2. Worth a try. And A-GPS is still a viable solution to make it work as it should...for now.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 31, 2013)

Tried to Google lolfisch but the first hit was "penis" he he. What is lolfisch? 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## pr0xZen (May 31, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Tried to Google lolfisch but the first hit was "penis" he he. What is lolfisch?
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not quite sure to be honest, I believe it is part of the GThrill v3 rom.

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3n-gthrill/

You have to be registered/logged in on needrom.com to be able to see the downloads.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 31, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Not quite sure to be honest, I believe it is part of the GThrill v3 rom.
> 
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3n-gthrill/
> 
> You have to be registered/logged in on needrom.com to be able to see the downloads.

Click to collapse



Thanks, that was the one I have installed


----------



## onetimeuser12 (Jun 1, 2013)

*How do I downgrade OS on Jiayu G3*

After rooting my phone and upgrading to jelly bean then finding out it sucks extremely hard I want to downgrade to stock phone. help

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




onetimeuser12 said:


> After rooting my phone and upgrading to jelly bean then finding out it sucks extremely hard I want to downgrade to stock phone. help

Click to collapse



in full frustration of removing this awful jellybean i unrooted the phone and then factory reset it, now it is in a boot loop HELP


----------



## onetimeuser12 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Root for 4.1.2*

Are there any root for 4.1.2 and not just stock rom?!?!?!?


----------



## nalefas (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, i bought this phone and i'm very happy with it. I have 2 questions:

1)The only problem i have is with the gps. I can't connect with a sattelite. How can i make it work?

2) Do you recommend me to put a custom rom in this phone or stay with 4.0.4 and what rom?

thank you!


----------



## hndr_haryanto (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone can help me decide which ROM should I instal with my G3?


----------



## mengfei (Jun 6, 2013)

hndr_haryanto said:


> Anyone can help me decide which ROM should I instal with my G3?

Click to collapse



LEWA :laugh:

http://www.romzj.com/resources/default.html?view=roms&cid=257&layout=default

http://bbs.lewaos.com/download.php


----------



## hndr_haryanto (Jun 6, 2013)

mengfei said:


> LEWA :laugh:
> 
> http://www.romzj.com/resources/default.html?view=roms&cid=257&layout=default
> 
> http://bbs.lewaos.com/download.php

Click to collapse



I forgot, I mean aside from Lewa


----------



## mmaacc (Jun 6, 2013)

I got a new G3S by accident. Actually ordered a G3 from DHGate but got the new model for the old price .

There is a new official SW release out already, the phone came with 20130515 version. Download here: http://bbs.ejiayu.com/thread-557884-1-1.html

Only for G3S (quad-core, MTK 6589)


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 7, 2013)

Does this phone support AT&T 3G, which is 850/1900MHZ?


----------



## mengfei (Jun 7, 2013)

hndr_haryanto said:


> I forgot, I mean aside from Lewa

Click to collapse



still from this site lots of different ROMs, just scroll down or click the blue links above for ICS or JB or official
http://www.romzj.com/resources/default.html?view=roms&cid=257&layout=default


----------



## boofman (Jun 8, 2013)

mmaacc said:


> I got a new G3S by accident. Actually ordered a G3 from DHGate but got the new model for the old price .
> (quad-core, MTK 6589)

Click to collapse



wow! how much did you get it for?

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winm (Jun 8, 2013)

luznykolo said:


> Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Click to collapse



thank you....


----------



## mmaacc (Jun 8, 2013)

boofman said:


> wow! how much did you get it for?
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



178$ (free shipment), next day after the order the price went up to 199$. So I hit that sweet spot when the old model ran out and the new one did not arrive


----------



## boofman (Jun 8, 2013)

mmaacc said:


> 178$ (free shipment), next day after the order the price went up to 199$. So I hit that sweet spot when the old model ran out and the new one did not arrive

Click to collapse



lucky you! congrats buddy!

Sent from my JY-G3N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hndr_haryanto (Jun 9, 2013)

mmaacc said:


> 178$ (free shipment), next day after the order the price went up to 199$. So I hit that sweet spot when the old model ran out and the new one did not arrive

Click to collapse



You are lucky, guy.


----------



## hndr_haryanto (Jun 9, 2013)

mengfei said:


> still from this site lots of different ROMs, just scroll down or click the blue links above for ICS or JB or official
> http://www.romzj.com/resources/default.html?view=roms&cid=257&layout=default

Click to collapse



Thx guy. 

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




mengfei said:


> still from this site lots of different ROMs, just scroll down or click the blue links above for ICS or JB or official
> http://www.romzj.com/resources/default.html?view=roms&cid=257&layout=default

Click to collapse



Agains.. sorry my G3 is G3N...


----------



## mengfei (Jun 10, 2013)

hndr_haryanto said:


> Thx guy.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



then you can go to NEEDROM there they have ROMs for G3N


----------



## hndr_haryanto (Jun 10, 2013)

mengfei said:


> then you can go to NEEDROM there they have ROMs for G3N

Click to collapse



Thx alot, guy.


----------



## waxtah (Jun 18, 2013)

I buy JY-G3N for 178$ (free shipment).
And succesfully get root acces with "Root with Restore by Bin4ry v30".


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone have AT&T and get 3G to work?


----------



## onetimeuser12 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Jiayu G3 ROOT on jellybean*

After rooting and installing jellybean I accidently removed the root on my device. I can only find roots for icecream sandwich and not for the jellybean upgrade. Are there any possibilities to reinstall my root again or will I be forever stuck with jellybean? PLEASE REPLY


----------



## slightlee (Jun 20, 2013)

*jiayu g3 driving me bonkers*

hi
sorry if this is in the wrong place but my jiayu g3 is driving me bonkers.

i bought it from pandawill in january, it developed a screen problem after about a month and gps was rubbish, i sent it back for repair and it has another problem with the screen flickering and sometimes jumping around.

do you think this is a software problem or hardware?

i am very tempted to send it off for rooting(ive never done it before) but it will obviously make the warranty void.

if i send it back itll be another 10 weeks wait and will it work!

i posted this in q&a but had no replies    ..........   youtube.com/watch?v=zDl9V8obQeM&list=HL1371386824

thanks
lee


----------



## Acidwire (Jun 20, 2013)

slightlee said:


> hi
> sorry if this is in the wrong place but my jiayu g3 is driving me bonkers.
> 
> i bought it from pandawill in january, it developed a screen problem after about a month and gps was rubbish, i sent it back for repair and it has another problem with the screen flickering and sometimes jumping around.
> ...

Click to collapse



root it for free yourself here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpxgavcJKow 
itll only take you 5 minutes, i did it myself by following the video although the guy is a little hard to understand due to his accent (he has very good english though, not his fault) he basically says
1. install the PDA Net drivers for the jiayu g3 (files in a link under his video, just extract the rar file and run it)
2.connect your phone in usb debugging mode (settings > developer options > check debugging mode)
3.install root checker from the playstore free to check if the root is successful when youre done
4. download root with binary from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460 
5. open root with binarys cmd application and press number 1 on your keyboard and press enter as the phone is a normal device
6.when the screen pops up on your phone select "restore my data"
7.it should reboot, click on root checker to see if it has been successfully rooted


i dont think rooting it will affect the display problems i think it might be a hardware issue (faulty screen or connection maybe?), the GPS has always been very poor. my GPS took ages to lock on and it still doesnt actively follow the root it just lists the directions when you click it instead which sucks :l you can calibrate your GPS to lock on faster by following this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsUSvd-SlVo my jiayu g3 was still configured for china instead of uk and mine now locks in under a minute outside (indoor you have no hope unless using wifi) instead of waiting to lock for 15 mins +

i havent heard very good things about pandawill and their support forum is full of people who arent complaining about being ripped off, i bought mine from touch-us.com, theyre a chinese site but they have excellent customer service who reply instantly through email and on live chat and they open each phone up, root it free and check it works properly before shipping plus they accept paypal. i got it in 7 days fully tracked too


----------



## slightlee (Jun 20, 2013)

Acidwire said:


> root it for free yourself here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpxgavcJKow
> itll only take you 5 minutes, i did it myself by following the video although the guy is a little hard to understand due to his accent (he has very good english though, not his fault) he basically says
> 1. install the PDA Net drivers for the jiayu g3 (files in a link under his video, just extract the rar file and run it)
> 2.connect your phone in usb debugging mode (settings > developer options > check debugging mode)
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply, very interesting, as for fully tracked, the first time i sent mine back the post office wanted £65! so i plumped for signed for at £15. how much did you pay and who did you use? or did you mean you got it in 7 days tracked from new?

i have already bought a new battery from pandawill in case it was a power/current problem but it still did it.

they have now said it "could" be the screen and i am welcome to buy one from them....i told them i wanted it for free or i might as well send the whole thing back for repair under warranty....i have not heard back yet.

lee


----------



## Acidwire (Jun 20, 2013)

onetimeuser12 said:


> After rooting and installing jellybean I accidently removed the root on my device. I can only find roots for icecream sandwich and not for the jellybean upgrade. Are there any possibilities to reinstall my root again or will I be forever stuck with jellybean? PLEASE REPLY

Click to collapse



you can use the icecream sandwhich root method on jellybean http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpxgavcJKow, the xda link under the video says root binary roots nearly every jb and ics phone

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




slightlee said:


> thanks for the reply, very interesting, as for fully tracked, the first time i sent mine back the post office wanted £65! so i plumped for signed for at £15. how much did you pay and who did you use? or did you mean you got it in 7 days tracked from new?
> 
> i have already bought a new battery from pandawill in case it was a power/current problem but it still did it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it was tracked from the seller to me brand new, touch-us.com

to be honest it sounds like they are milking you for every penny you have, dont bother with repairs see if you can return it for a full refund (did you fund it with a credit card?) ask your bank if they will do a charge back if you send the item back tracked (use an international courier itll cost a maximum of  £30) with a signature as pandawill arent co operating and sold you faulty goods.

they know full well its most obviously a screen defect and are just trying to make you buy more items from them

if you manage to get a refund buy it again from a uk/usa (depending on your country) ebay reseller as at least youll be protected against faulty items and itll be sent in a few days or use a better website (pandawill and fastcardtech imo are really bad for service)


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 20, 2013)

Do a search for forum feedback/reviews on chinese webshops. Some are very serious, but far too many are crap in regards to service and returns. Stay away from TinyDeal too with things over $15 - refunds or equal replacement with them are a nightmare. Most carry these phones, and if you get a full refund you could get closer to a G4 now.

Some of these smaller webshops have highly active android community members, and gives extra service and support to fellow forum members.


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 21, 2013)

Guys, if you haven't tried out CrossBreeder yet - make a nandoid backup and try it. It took a few minutes to get up to speed, as it clears the Dalvik cache - but after that... holy crap. Its like a whole new bloody phone! I haven't checked AnTuTu score impact yet, but the real-life experience is amazing.

Get it here - read instructions: CrossBreeder

Give props to the developers!


----------



## mengfei (Jun 21, 2013)

^ do you know if that CrossBreeder app would work with Lewa ROM?


----------



## slightlee (Jun 21, 2013)

in laymans terms...whats a  Dalvik cache?


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm trying to install CWM on my G3N. I tried it with Mobile Uncle Tools but it just reboots and hows the Android on his back after it reboots. Any help?

NM, got it working...Attempting to flash a new ROM now.


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 21, 2013)

mengfei said:


> ^ do you know if that CrossBreeder app would work with Lewa ROM?

Click to collapse



Its not an app really, has no interface. I don't know if the Frandom option works, depends wether or not it has a Frandom kernel module. If you don't know, ask your ROM's developer(s). The rest _should_ work, but take a nandroid backup first to be on the safe side.


----------



## mengfei (Jun 21, 2013)

OK thanks, i'll do a research more on this before I flash.

I tried one before - pimpmy***- messed up my system


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 21, 2013)

Thats why you should do a nandroid backup first - that way you can simply restore the backup in a few minutes, and be right back where you were before testing.

If you try alot of mods and roms, I suggest always doing a nandroid backup - and encourage doing them regulary. The "main backup" takes up some space, but the concurring increments later, are relatively small.


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been trying for hours to get the latest version (1.2) of the Lolfisch GThrill G3N ROM to work. It just stays at the Cyanogen mod boot screen. I can get version 1.0 to work fine though, but 1.2 has the battery improvements and the working FM radio...any help?


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 21, 2013)

JonR1230 said:


> I've been trying for hours to get the latest version (1.2) of the Lolfisch GThrill G3N ROM to work. It just stays at the Cyanogen mod boot screen. I can get version 1.0 to work fine though, but 1.2 has the battery improvements and the working FM radio...any help?

Click to collapse



Did you install the full ROM from needrom.com ? Have you tried clearing cache and Dalvik cache in CWM?


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 21, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Did you install the full ROM from needrom.com ? Have you tried clearing cache and Dalvik cache in CWM?

Click to collapse



Thanks! That did the trick! This ROM is so much smoother than stock ICS. I don't see any downsides so far. 

Is it possible to get Google Now integrated into it?

Also, in my infinite wisdom and eagerness to try new ROMs, I forgot to do a backup of the the original ICS. Where could that be gotten from in case I change my mind?


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad to hear it worked out - don't forget the 'thanks' button 
Not sure about Google Now. Have had a few minor kinks, seems like the rom uses modified gapps (play store) and framework services. Some things need stock signed gapps, and those won't install with modified fmework services. If you're getting an error saying it won't install, thats probably it. My experience is with original G3 though, not G3N. 

You should be able to find a link to stock rom in one of the 2 larger Jiayu G3 threads, just search for: stock rom g3n


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 21, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Glad to hear it worked out - don't forget the 'thanks' button
> Not sure about Google Now. Have had a few minor kinks, seems like the rom uses modified gapps (play store) and framework services. Some things need stock signed gapps, and those won't install with modified fmework services. If you're getting an error saying it won't install, thats probably it. My experience is with original G3 though, not G3N.
> 
> You should be able to find a link to stock rom in one of the 2 larger Jiayu G3 threads, just search for: stock rom g3n

Click to collapse



Hmm, I just installed Youtube, and when I open the open, it says "An error occured" and when I try to play a video it says "Unsupported video format"

That's not good. I need my Youtube!


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 21, 2013)

There are a few alternative youtube apps to be found on this forum, do a search and you will find 
I had some trouble with youtube myself, cannot login to youtube account without stock signed google now and gapps. But youtube /video/ playback works fine here. Maybe one of the alternative apps can fix your issue.


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## onetimeuser12 (Jun 21, 2013)

*something is wrong...*

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
When I try to root it following Zeceri's tutorial and Binary v17 I get this message:

 "Please look at your device and click RESTORE!
If all is successful i will tell you, if not this shell will run forever.
Running ..." and then keeps running forever...

On Binary v31 I first backup my phone as instructed on CMD, then I restore where it says some seconds later "restore ended". Then it reboots, according to CMD it should come up a second restore message but it doesnt on my device. What eventually happens then is that it reboots one second time and according to the CMD I should have root now. Which I dont have.

It wasnt like this when the phone was stock and had ICS..     PLS REPLY

EDIT: it also says Mount; Permission denied do you have root???


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 22, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> There are a few alternative youtube apps to be found on this forum, do a search and you will find
> I had some trouble with youtube myself, cannot login to youtube account without stock signed google now and gapps. But youtube /video/ playback works fine here. Maybe one of the alternative apps can fix your issue.

Click to collapse



I'm just having way too many problems with this ROM. It's way too unstable which is unfortunate since it is smooth. Is the JB beta that Jiayu released available for the G3N? If so, is it stable for the most part?

Also, what other ROMs are based on the official JB beta?


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll leave that for other G3N users to answer. With a few modifications, Gthrill V3 on my G3 (not N) is lightning fast and been stable as a rock for 3 months. Can't log in to my youtube account, but thats a small sacrifice for my current performance and stability.


----------



## Acidwire (Jun 22, 2013)

Pr0xzen noob question but how would I do a nandroid backup? Do u need to flash something over the rom? I've only done a clockwork mod thing when upgrading to a custom rom from needrom

Sent from my Jiayu G3S using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 22, 2013)

A nandroid backup can be done from inside CWM. Boot into recovery, and you'll find a 'backup' section. It will make a backup of the entire system to your SD card. If you need to restore the backup, its done from the same section in CWM.


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 22, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> I'll leave that for other G3N users to answer. With a few modifications, Gthrill V3 on my G3 (not N) is lightning fast and been stable as a rock for 3 months. Can't log in to my youtube account, but thats a small sacrifice for my current performance and stability.

Click to collapse



Since I last posted I have reinstalled it a few more times. It seems very solid now. I fixed my youtube issue. It will still display an error message at the bottom briefly whenver you click a new video, but they work now using this modified youtube apk:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1529715

I also successfully added Google Now which is nice. Android 4.2 camera may be next, but that crashed a lot last time I tried it. 

The remaining problems are that there is no preinstalled calander. When I try to install it from the play store, it says that resource is being shared by another ID. I'll try looking around for an apk of it I guess.

Also, I cannot get the GPS to work at all, even trying in MobileUncle Tools. So I went looking for the EPO and AGPS options...but I can't find them anywhere.  Are those options not in CM10?


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 22, 2013)

JonR1230 said:


> Since I last posted I have reinstalled it a few more times. It seems very solid now. I fixed my youtube issue. It will still display an error message at the bottom briefly whenver you click a new video, but they work now using this modified youtube apk:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1529715
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice to hear it is working out for you, even though there are a few kinks. A few points:


Are you able to log in to you account with that youtube app? I couldn't manage to do so - but then again I wasn't able to install google now...
I'd advice to search a bit for the "resource is being shared by another ID" issue - chances are it might turn out to already be there but flawed, or that the same error will show if you try to sideload it or go for a manual apk install.
AGPS and EPO settings in Mobileunchle Tools are under *Engineer mode > Engineer Mode (MTK) > Location* _(sideswipe)_* > Location Based Service*. After enabling AGPS and getting my initial fix, I have had no GPS issues.
I'm not sure this is acually genuine CM10 (I know its a mod). But if it works, it works


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 23, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Nice to hear it is working out for you, even though there are a few kinks. A few points:
> 
> 
> Are you able to log in to you account with that youtube app? I couldn't manage to do so - but then again I wasn't able to install google now...
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed Google Now by just downloading Google Search from the play store. I tried signing into youtube and a box appears for a split second but gives that error message like the rest of the app gives. No big deal for me. 

Yeah, I'll do some searching on the calendar. I just see that causing problems though since it shows not installed in the play store.

Thanks for the AGPS and EPO tip. GPS got a fast fix on 11 satellites. About 7-10 meter accuracy.

And yeah, if it works, it works. Really smooth OS now that I got it running well. Was a pain to install. Had to install a v1 and then start it up and then a v3 otherwise it just bootloops. I think I did the process over about 15 times to get it stable now. lol

Also, tried the 4.2 camera again. Kind of odd, it has a difference view, it's slightly more zoomed than the stock app. And every time I select Photosphere (my primary reason for wanting it) it just closes.


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 25, 2013)

JonR1230 said:


> I installed Google Now by just downloading Google Search from the play store. I tried signing into youtube and a box appears for a split second but gives that error message like the rest of the app gives. No big deal for me.
> 
> Yeah, I'll do some searching on the calendar. I just see that causing problems though since it shows not installed in the play store.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I decided to try a different ROM today. GThrill was a good attempt, but the youtube error, no calendar, high battery usage, scrambled photos from camera, and other various nitpicks made it frustrating. But then I went to unlock it and the screen was all garbled. It went away after about 15 seconds, but it just seems too unreliable for me. 

I found a ROM based on the JB beta. I'm already in love with it. It has the newest version of Play store (4.1.10 May 29, 2013), all the Google apps so far work great, including the Calendar (comes with an old version pre installed but I deleted it and put in the play store version so it could get updates), Google Now, and Youtube which I'm able to sign in to. It has a really nice launcher with a transparent background and 3D effect  when scrolling through the menu. The launcher is supposedly from an Xperia phone, but it is awesome. Much better than stock.

For anyone interested:  http://www.needrom.com/mobile/jiayu-g3-g3n/

Choose the latest June release and use the G3N patch if needed.


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 26, 2013)

Glad to hear you found something that worked out for you 

Sent from my M8 pro using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 26, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Glad to hear you found something that worked out for you
> 
> Sent from my M8 pro using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Battery life is still not great on it. Over a period of exactly 10 hours without being touched, it dropped 10%. Sill better than the GThrill ROM, that used 15-20% in the same amount of time and conditions. CPU Spy shows 8 hours of that was in deep sleep but 2 hours was at full CPU speed. My old MT6575 phone with a 1500mah battery would only use 2-4% overnight.


Also, I created a new thread for this but it can't hurt to post it here as well:

I got a Jiayu G3 knowing it would be a gamble concerning whether or not it supported 3G on the AT&T network, which operates 3G on 850mhz and 1900mhz.

Naturally, I lost the gamble and was stuck with EDGE, or so I thought. I was driving around today, just 1-2 miles away from my home when I looked down at my phone and noticed the H over my cell signal. I ran a speed test and sure enough it confirmed HSPA due to the 4mb down and 1mb up speed. I even go to network provider search menu and it shows both AT&T 2G and 3G selections. Then as I went back home I noticed it was back to EDGE again. Now I have an old Samsung dumb phone that shows what band you are on in a developer menu, and I confirmed both 850mhz and 1900mhz bands have decent signals in my house, yet my Jiayu can't connect to either one in my house. So I don't know what it connected to.

Can anyone help, this has really confused me.....


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 26, 2013)

Did you try connecting manually (not letting the phone choose network by itself)? It could be a signal strength conflict, triggering the phone to connect to the 2g network.

Sent from my M8 pro using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 26, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Did you try connecting manually (not letting the phone choose network by itself)? It could be a signal strength conflict, triggering the phone to connect to the 2g network.
> 
> Sent from my M8 pro using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I've tried setting it to WCDMA only instead of preferred but then I just get no service at all. Also tried a ton of different APNs as well, no effect. The EDGE signal is usually full signal too, but at the location where I got the HSPA (only about 2 miles away) it was nearly the same amount of bars. 

It's almost like just that one tower is able to provide the HSPA 3G. I'd say maybe even my SIM or account is bugged, but if I put it back in my old dumbphone it shows 3G just fine.


----------



## pr0xZen (Jun 26, 2013)

Settings - wireeless & networks : More... - Mobile Networks - network operators - select manually ?

Sent from my M8 pro using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 26, 2013)

pr0xZen said:


> Settings - wireeless & networks : More... - Mobile Networks - network operators - select manually ?
> 
> Sent from my M8 pro using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Oh, if I go to that from my house right now it will only show AT&T 2G and T-Mobile 2G. But when I was getting the HSPA connection yesterday, I purposely checked that and it showed AT&T 2G AND AT&T 3G. I selected AT&T 3G hoping it would stay registered to that but once I started driving back toward my house it switched back to EDGE. 

I should add that I drove to the next city over a couple days ago and it never switched from EDGE then. It's just that one area where it did. If I didn't already know for a fact that both 850 and 1900mhz bands are available within my house, I'd think that maybe the Jiayu only has one of them like most Chinese phones (I see a lot on eBay that will say 850/2100mhz only), but since I can't connect to either. It's hard to know for sure what the phone supports since even Jiayu's official specs differ from one press release to another.


----------



## Acidwire (Jun 28, 2013)

If it helps both my G3 and g3s always have hspa+ or hspa, it's dropped down to 3g one time a few miles from my house which had bad coverage from my network provider 3uk, can u check atts coverage near your house? 

Sent from my Jiayu G3S using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Syndromeofadown (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried Framaroot.apk? It's a simple way to root and usually works for the Chinese phones.

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------




JonR1230 said:


> I've tried setting it to WCDMA only instead of preferred but then I just get no service at all. Also tried a ton of different APNs as well, no effect. The EDGE signal is usually full signal too, but at the location where I got the HSPA (only about 2 miles away) it was nearly the same amount of bars.
> 
> It's almost like just that one tower is able to provide the HSPA 3G. I'd say maybe even my SIM or account is bugged, but if I put it back in my old dumbphone it shows 3G just fine.

Click to collapse




Try going to *#*#4636#*#* and under Phone Information select WCDMA Preffered, then let it reset, if it sticks it may help your problem, if i swaps back to GSM Auto - Do it again, but turn the radio off before you swap it, and turn it on after obviously.


----------



## JonR1230 (Jun 28, 2013)

Acidwire said:


> If it helps both my G3 and g3s always have hspa+ or hspa, it's dropped down to 3g one time a few miles from my house which had bad coverage from my network provider 3uk, can u check atts coverage near your house?
> 
> Sent from my Jiayu G3S using Tapatalk 4 beta

Click to collapse



AT&T has great coverage in my area. 



Syndromeofadown said:


> Has anyone tried Framaroot.apk? It's a simple way to root and usually works for the Chinese phones.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I took a look again at the options and saw that it said GSM Auto PRL, and everytime I changed it to WCDMA preferred it kept going back, even if I did turn the radio off. Though I discovered this was because in RAT Mode menu in MobileUncle Tools, it was set to GSM/WCDMA Auto instead of GSM/WCDMA preferred. Once I changed that it changed itself in that previous phone menu. Restarting the phone or turning radio on and off makes no difference. In fact, it seems that menu in RAT Mode takes priority. It won't let me change anything in that 4636 menu.


----------



## JonR1230 (Jul 1, 2013)

I found this interesting. Found it on a forum that google translated from Spanish:



> Hello friends, I commented that the fact that the bands can be enabled in the menu NO baseband guaranteed to work in these bands. should be careful about it, because we can give someone the wrong idea you intend to purchase a computer. these Chinese we lie to sell their equipment ... There are several factors which ARE NOT fuincionando bands. 1) The modem supports different frequencies, but the software (firmware) of the baseband has not really set or enabled. Would be solved using a correct baseband. 2) modem ONLY supports the band x, such as 2100 and does not support any other more, even when the baseband firmware let us enable other. There is no solution. 3) modem and firmware work on all bands, but the modem antenna only works in x frequency, eg 2100. Would be solved by changing the antenna. As I read the team "brand" have several antennas, one for GSM, one for wifi, one for GPS and one for the wcdma. In these Chinese teams do not know. B92M I have a team, and I'm in Mexico and I have no 3G. 've attempted to test all types of baseband (firmware) that I've found and have not had success. My team to enable 800,850,900,1900,2100 wcdma all bands, but none works for me. In Mexico, 2 of the telephone used the 850 (movistar and telcel) wcdma profit not connect to any of them. The other telephone (iusacell / unefon) uses the 1900 and does not let me connect to wcdma. The latter I could connect to hsdpa (H) ONLY if I'm a few feet of one of its antennas or cell towers (within 30meters). And I can navigate very quick. I walk away and I lose 3G and EDGE return. Curiously he can, and makes me think that the problem might be the option 3. That as the frequency of the 1900 is close to 2100, even when the antenna is 2100 could take the 1900 if I'm close by high signal intensity. Regarding modem firmware (baseband) All I've tried are MAUI.11AMD.W12.22xxx ... I have seen that there are versions W11.50xxxxx ..... And W11.37xxxxx versions ..... No that means the version and if you have q do with frequencies or bands. ALL But at least I've tried and have not worked are those that have the W12.22 ...... We in America, and we need the 850.900 and 1900 ... we require some coder to help us with this. Greetings from Mexico! Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Perhaps I am momentarily connecting to the 1900 band when the signal strength is very high?



> To me the same thing happened in Mexico ... I thought that when you are ready to buy another (unless I find a fix before) I'll get to play with the baseband to see if one of mt6589 flasheandolo works ... Hopefully we will find a solution because the phone works great truth, I think if you have the antenna and some software is calibrated because sometimes more (strange) I grab the H always at the same points, guess where an antenna is near 1900 or 850 (which is really used in DF ) and it is a matter of increasing the power of reception for these antennas or something

Click to collapse



Kind of hard to understand, but it sounds like exactly what I am experiencing. Only getting the H at the same place. Also, I believe this person has a Jiayu G2.


----------



## tomcat- (Aug 4, 2013)

I have installed the stock 4.1.2 (G3-20130116-221844) from 4.0.4.

Everything works ok, however it seems that on the sms app there is a small difference:

When i send an SMS i'm getting the read receipt as pop up message but i do not get the little icon of receipt next to the msg. So when you look at messages after you can tell which one has delivered and which not.

I realise that this is pretty dependant on mobile carrier however i was getting the icon with ICS.

Is anyone else getting something similar or it is only me?

Thanks for your help


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## kinetix118 (Aug 5, 2013)

*eadomews system*



JonR1230 said:


> I got a Jiayu G3 knowing it would be a gamble concerning whether or not it supported 3G on the AT&T network, which operates 3G on 850mhz and 1900mhz..

Click to collapse



While most MTK6577 based phones support 2 WCDMA bands 2100/850 or 2100/900, the Jiayu G3 only supports WCDMA 2100. 
-kinetix118
-----------------------------------------------
HTC Desire rooted/S-off: PixelDroid Carbon JB 4.2.2 ROM
Jiayu G3N rooted: Jolufa-JB-v1.3


----------



## gordito_gr (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry about the offtopic.

Anybody knows why the *jiayu g3s* thread got closed?


----------



## JonR1230 (Aug 10, 2013)

kinetix118 said:


> While most MTK6577 based phones support 2 WCDMA bands 2100/850 or 2100/900, the Jiayu G3 only supports WCDMA 2100.
> -kinetix118
> -----------------------------------------------
> HTC Desire rooted/S-off: PixelDroid Carbon JB 4.2.2 ROM
> Jiayu G3N rooted: Jolufa-JB-v1.3

Click to collapse



As I've stated before, that's not true. I use AT&T. They use 850 and 1900. I get HSDPA service in some areas. It likely has 850MHz capability.


----------



## laserjet666 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi

if someone could help me. I would REALLY appreciate this.

Since april, when i Flashed my Jiayu G3N with a G3 ROM, my wifi & bluetooth are not working.

Thats because i flashed the wrong ROM (G3 ROM instead of G3N).

Now, there is a rom on Needrom that normally should do the job and normally should work.

But i cant ROOT my phone anymore, to get on CWM, to then FLASH a new ROM.

With the binary tools i get the errot: mount : root permission denied (are you root?).

Is there any fix do this? Or any other way that i can flash my Jiayu g3 with the correct rom?

Just need to get it rooted, to get in CWM.

Alternative ways of CWM  / root ??

thanks


----------



## nrpetonr (Aug 10, 2013)

g3 to g3n transformer fix, just search and u will find it. or i can email it to u, pm me

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laserjet666 (Aug 11, 2013)

nrpetonr said:


> g3 to g3n transformer fix, just search and u will find it. or i can email it to u, pm me
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




pm send!
thx


----------



## hndr_haryanto (Aug 31, 2013)

nrpetonr said:


> g3 to g3n transformer fix, just search and u will find it. or i can email it to u, pm me
> 
> Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you also sent it to me, please..? Thx before.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Nov 10, 2013)

*Jiayu g3t problem help please*

i installed custom rom with cwm recovery and after some time i wanted to return official firmware....ater i installed it phone just turned of and now it wont turn on...when i connect him to computer he reconaized him but i cant do anything....

can i somehow fix this please help i got him just week ago?

thank you


----------



## fusob (Nov 10, 2013)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> i installed custom rom with cwm recovery and after some time i wanted to return official firmware....ater i installed it phone just turned of and now it wont turn on...when i connect him to computer he reconaized him but i cant do anything....
> 
> can i somehow fix this please help i got him just week ago?
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse




Sounds like you will need to flash a new rom using mtk sp flashtool. Google it to find a tutorial and download link. Keep trying different versions of 
flashtool and different roms until one works. Sorry, that's about the best I can offer.


----------



## cybernec (Nov 23, 2013)

*bad signal*

Any possible fixes for bad gsm reception-often disconnections and bad wifi reception ?
Maybe someone figured out a modification in engineer mode (mobileuncle tools)
I'm on 4.0.4 (customized by Etotalk)


----------



## Lal Ayer (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my Micromax A250 (CanvasTurbo) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kernelbase (Dec 16, 2013)

i've problem on Jiayu G3 now:crying:
i've rooted then installed cwm and custom rom

The phone just keeps working till SIM card change, it's alway show error
"Unfortunately, the process com.android.phone has stopped." and can't do anything.
Also i've checked my phone, i've found IMEI is not correct.
The only way to get it back is change SIM back and WIPE DATA.

I've tried redownloading multiple ROM and flash them
but when i flash with "apply update from sdcard" menu then install any rom
it's alway "installation aborted"
It's mean, i can't install any rom via cwm.

So,
i've tried with MTKdroidTools.exe via Recovery and Boot then i've got "task is complete"
but the new recovery is not installed.

So,
i've tried via Flash Tool but got "S_DA_SOC_CHECK_FAIL (3013) , SOC verification fail!."

Anyone can help me,Please


----------



## wangiles (Dec 19, 2013)

kernelbase said:


> i've problem on Jiayu G3 now:crying:
> i've rooted then installed cwm and custom rom
> 
> The phone just keeps working till SIM card change, it's alway show error
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't really help you as I've sold mine off and bought a much i5s. 

But what I can advise is to find a rom that is the original g3. It has the non Cwm recovery when installing the rom. That might help in overriding the Cwm recovery with a stock. 

Sent from my MUCH i5s using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kernelbase (Dec 23, 2013)

wangiles said:


> Can't really help you as I've sold mine off and bought a much i5s.
> 
> But what I can advise is to find a rom that is the original g3. It has the non Cwm recovery when installing the rom. That might help in overriding the Cwm recovery with a stock.
> 
> Sent from my MUCH i5s using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks, but it's not help. i've got validation aborted in cwm.:silly:


----------



## Chotor (Jun 5, 2014)

*No recovery mode*

Hi!

(I am almost afraid to post here after viewing the infamous noob video several times, but the fact that I've now seen it several times plus I feel both my english and competence level is a bit above the most dodgy poster, I will give it a try. )

I'm trying to get an english version of android onto my G3.

I've tried several methods and most instructions out there, but *I am not able to put the phone into recovery mode*. (Power down + volume up does not work).
It just restarts and ignores my keypresses and continues to boot normally.

I DID manage to put it into recovery mode ONCE, but I did something wrong and since then, no luck.

Any tips?

P.S. I *think *I have CWM5.X.X.X (That's what Mobileuncle says)


----------



## satmaster (Jun 6, 2014)

try this: power off the phone,connect the phone with pc using micro usb cable and repeat the whole recovery entering procedure again (power&vol+)


----------



## Chotor (Jun 6, 2014)

satmaster said:


> try this: power off the phone,connect the phone with pc using micro usb cable and repeat the whole recovery entering procedure again (power&vol+)

Click to collapse



Thanks. Tried, but no luck.

(Do I need to have any drivers installed for this?)


----------



## Chotor (Jun 7, 2014)

Reboot into recovery still not working. 

I get this error message (after trying to reboot into recovery with MobileUncle).


> Detect a reboot exception [0:/data/aee_exp/db.11]

Click to collapse



and then



> Tag log During compressing log.Tag
> Log can't handle other exception

Click to collapse



Also worth to mention; the phone seems to reboot several times. At least the Jiayu logo (and the USB computer sound) comes up several times before finally launching Android.


----------



## Arcade Crafting (Jun 12, 2014)

*fix for the signal loss - Jiayu g3*

Hi folks,
*about the signal loss problem, i fix mine!
It was the grounding or the antenna that was misonnected.* 
My phone worked fine for 1 year, then after a small fall, it start losing signal from time to time. i open it and put a smal piece of paper at the back of the antenna connector so the connection is tightier when the parts are screwed. 
Also i reconnected all the connectors, making sure the are firmly connected. On my phone the ground wire that connect the 2 boards was disconnected. After all that checking, i tried it and it work fine now for 2 days!. 
Also the battery older much longer. That make me think that is a good idea to fix phone that loose signal, because they use more battery to power the antenna and so the microwaves boil your brain quicker. 

i39.servimg.com/u/f39/16/19/20/12/jiayu_10.jpg


----------



## Davini994 (Jul 7, 2014)

Chotor said:


> I'm trying to get an english version of android onto my G3.
> 
> I've tried several methods and most instructions out there, but *I am not able to put the phone into recovery mode*. (Power down + volume up does not work).
> It just restarts and ignores my keypresses and continues to boot normally.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is almost exactly the same spot I am in - at least we are not alone  

Can anyone help to get us in the right direction? What could be causing this? I have tried with the same "recovery_cwm5.5.0.4_ENG.img" file, and a second one also. I reckon that this might be what the problem is? Mine is a G3C. Is there a correct file for this phone that we don't have perhaps?


----------



## luznykolo (Nov 9, 2012)

Does any one tested Bin4ry solution on Jiayu G3?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


----------



## das_ouphe (Jul 9, 2014)

Davini994 said:


> This is almost exactly the same spot I am in - at least we are not alone
> 
> Can anyone help to get us in the right direction? What could be causing this? I have tried with the same "recovery_cwm5.5.0.4_ENG.img" file, and a second one also. I reckon that this might be what the problem is? Mine is a G3C. Is there a correct file for this phone that we don't have perhaps?

Click to collapse



I don't know what you've tried but if you install a tool like Quick Reboot and select Recovery, what happens?


----------



## Irish_Dude (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey guys, i have a G3T running the official jiayu.es ROM

Today the phone is stuck on loop, it shows the jiayu.es logo, then goes black, then shows the logo again then goes black etc

Ive downloaded countless versions of SP flash tool and many many scatter files, each of which are giving me errors.

Can anyone please point me in the direction of the best  version of SP flash tool to use, the correct scatter files and the best recovery image

I would really appreciate

Thanks guys


----------



## verdi08 (Sep 26, 2014)

hi can you send me or give a link for the patch camera? 
sendspace doesnt habe the file anymore



ubelai said:


> Sure
> Took me a bit of time to find, only because I full went through a few Chinese forums.
> 
> sendspace. com/file/2zgm5j
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dik13 (Jun 20, 2015)

luznykolo said:


> Can you send us the mentioned files to root jiayu g3?

Click to collapse



How do i replace the software there is a mistake


----------

